# 1964 impala 2dr SWAMP THING



## big C

Had this car almost ten years finally decided to go all out on her the day i brought her home march 2002








well I let it sit while I fucked around with a cutlass , 90 lac and my 94 lac but then I decided it was time I had collected a few parts along the way so finally in august of 2009 I brought it to my house. It had been sitting at my brothers pushed back in the woods dont know why somebody thought they would give me a free paint job








so I started tearing into this thing and holyshit it was rough


----------



## regal ryda

looks solid


----------



## big C

regal ryda said:


> looks solid


I wish lol more pics coming


----------



## big C

After getting the drip rail moulding off shit was rusted all to hell and back








also striped the driver side q panel since I was going to keep it and wouldnt you know it its all beat to hell








also picked up a nice og set of bumper gaurds for 40 bucks ol dude made me take the whole fucking bumper though


----------



## big C

got some epoxy on the driver quater and marked all the fucked up spots








started cuttin out the ass end car had been hit in the back and somebody half ass fixed it rear main brace was bent bad








couple of hours later and it already looking better


----------



## big C

next step was to move on to the inside floor pans they didnt really look to bad but oh well I see some better shit in these floors future
















floor braces dont look to bad


----------



## big C

Went out to texas to visit some family and brought back some nice texas rust free sheet metal for da low. I made myself a promise that day that I will never I mean never fucking carry sheetmetal on top of a suv halfway across the country that shit sucked major ass


----------



## big C

There is only one right way to fix rusted out drip rails and its not easy this is where it all starts at lol


----------



## big C

hno: there aint no turning back now but im glad I did scalp this bitch the main roof support was rusty as fuck


----------



## solo20

big C said:


> hno: there aint no turning back now but im glad I did scalp this bitch the main roof support was rusty as fuck


 
say did you just break the spot welds or did you have to cut at certain places.iam in the process of doing the same thing.


----------



## big C

solo20 said:


> say did you just break the spot welds or did you have to cut at certain places.iam in the process of doing the same thing.


Well after I got all the seam sealer out of the drip rails where the roof skin is welded to them I noticed the roof skin was also rusted out so at that point I decided to just junk the roof skin and find another one. So what i did was drill all the spot welds out around the front and rear windshilds than I took the cut off wheel and just cut the roof off the sides. Oh I also drilled the spot welds out where the roof skin goes around the quater panel so basically the only places i used the cut off wheel was where the skin is attached to the drip rail.


----------



## Groc006

big C said:


> hno: there aint no turning back now but im glad I did scalp this bitch the main roof support was rusty as fuck


Holy.......:wow:


----------



## big C

Groc006 said:


> Holy.......:wow:


Thanks to you brother this suka now has some new drip rails


----------



## big C

Found this old pos 62 ss willing to lend me its roof








oh well what the hell lmao


----------



## solo20

big C said:


> hno: there aint no turning back now but im glad I did scalp this bitch the main roof support was rusty as fuck




Thanks for the info already started the process


----------



## big C

solo20 said:


> Thanks for the info already started the process


Throw up the pics homie


----------



## big C

The passenger side quater was really fucked so iI bought a new one so before I started sand blasting the roof support and the floor braces I went ahead and cut it off too








also found this bullshit it was in an accident years ago the bottom of the wheel well is buckled not to mention all rusted to fuck


----------



## big C

Got all the floor braces and roof support blasted and the new drip rails welded on and everything done in por 15 here a pic of the floor braces tommorow ill get some pics of the inner support it was blasted insid and out also went ahead and did the inner rockers and the kick panel areas


----------



## CHUCC

big C said:


> hno: there aint no turning back now but im glad I did scalp this bitch the main roof support was rusty as fuck


Looks almost like a vert rack :biggrin: GL on the build.


----------



## Moe Built

tight work


----------



## npazzin

subscribed! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

Lookin good!! :cheesy:


----------



## big C

Thanks guys here a pic of the roof bracing after I blasted, welded on the new drip rails and hit it with por 15 repop drip rails fucking suck btw








second pic kind of hard to see but the inside was done also she getting real close to having a roof again








This had to be the most fucked up part so far deskining the 62 roof skin from its og roof support the skin by itsself is very flimsy and easy as shit to bend but shes ready now:biggrin:


----------



## big C

Got the rear seat pan welded in now off to the main floors


----------



## Tage

Very nice work!


----------



## big C

Thanks guys for all the positive commets


----------



## 817.TX.

Hope to see this back in FOROS one day!! Keep up the work! She will get there!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin

nice work, a lot of people would have gave up on a body that bad off. :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> nice work, a lot of people would have gave up on a body that bad off. :thumbsup:


It didnt look that bad but the more I worked on it the more I started finding and one thing just led to another I would have come out cheaper finding a better body but the good thing about it is now I know what I have


----------



## Madrox64

WOW! You def have alot of time on your hands! 
Looks DOPE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Body Caddi

Nice Build homie


----------



## Blocky77

DAMN, Big C YOU PUT N WORK....:thumbsup:KEEP THE PICS COMING..


----------



## big C

Madrox64 said:


> WOW! You def have alot of time on your hands!
> Looks DOPE! :thumbsup:


Shit I wished I had time thats my main enemy lol. Hopefully this weekend the floors will be fully installed then its off to the dash


----------



## big C

Here is a pic of my first low rider that I ever built straight out of the 90s








Heres a pic of my brothers 61 buick I built and shipped out to him. It now rolls on the streets of abilene texas


----------



## Impala builder

big C said:


> The passenger side quater was really fucked so iI bought a new one so before I started sand blasting the roof support and the floor braces I went ahead and cut it off too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also found this bullshit it was in an accident years ago the bottom of the wheel well is buckled not to mention all rusted to fuck




Damn big C, seems like alot of quality work coming outta this shop! canadian frame i see.. Hope to see more picz of the build..


----------



## big C

Impala builder said:


> Damn big C, seems like alot of quality work coming outta this shop! canadian frame i see.. Hope to see more picz of the build..


Thanks brother what shop lol thats my backyard man I would love to have a shop im tired of laying in the dirt welding on my back shit sucks but hey you got to work with the scraps your givin right?


----------



## Too-Low

NICE WORK BRO ILL BE WATCHING THIS ONE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Top notch metal work homie


----------



## big C

Had some free time today so I did a test run on my main floors and not suprised one of the floor braces is bent it looked funky when I was sand blasting it so I had kinda figured it was junk looks like somebody put a jack there to jack up the car oh well fuck it








If anybody has one of these they want to sell get at me








These floors dont fit to bad considering there


----------



## Zoom

big C said:


> It didnt look that bad but the more I worked on it the more I started finding and one thing just led to another I would have come out cheaper finding a better body but the good thing about it is now I know what I have


Yes sir. If you buy it done you never know what is underneath. Best way is to do it yourself like you said. :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

ttt more updates coming soon


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Fuckin awesome dude I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## big C

ShibbyShibby said:


> Fuckin awesome dude I can't wait to see more pics!


Thanks shib just waiting on a floor brace then its off to finish the floors. Its been so fucking hot I havent really been pushing the issue


----------



## wired61

lookin good Cody.....u gotta have a name for it tho!!..lol


----------



## big C

wired61 said:


> lookin good Cody.....u gotta have a name for it tho!!..lol


Whats up brother hows the heat treating you? I call her swamp thing lol for some reason when I started the thread only part of the title showed up this new lil thing im still trying to understand. You going to be in moultrie this year?


----------



## wired61

big C said:


> Whats up brother hows the heat treating you? I call her swamp thing lol for some reason when I started the thread only part of the title showed up this new lil thing im still trying to understand. You going to be in moultrie this year?


u know the deal in the south...humid as fuk..same with u im sure!! good name...whats your plans?color and all that?..yeah, i'll be there for sure!!...i gotta get a rear underseat pan for the bubbletop...lol..and im sure i'll find more stuff i want..haha..u got more stuff to pick up? im sure i might see u there!


----------



## big C

wired61 said:


> u know the deal in the south...humid as fuk..same with u im sure!! good name...whats your plans?color and all that?..yeah, i'll be there for sure!!...i gotta get a rear underseat pan for the bubbletop...lol..and im sure i'll find more stuff i want..haha..u got more stuff to pick up? im sure i might see u there!


Yea dude every day been triple digits color wise I am going with the og medow green/ermine white and all og green interior I am going to call it swamp thing b/c shes a true ga car never left the state and theres nothing around south ga but fucking swamps and trees so it just seemed fitting lol. yea ill be in moultrie been every year since 94


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

you doin some serious work homie


----------



## charles85

:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

64 CRAWLING said:


> you doin some serious work homie


trying brother ill be coming through columbus sometime soon


----------



## big C

charles85 said:


> :thumbsup:


thnx bro hell ill be coming through texas soon also lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

big C said:


> trying brother ill be coming through columbus sometime soon


get at me slide threw and help me cut some shit up lol


----------



## Skim

big C said:


> hno: there aint no turning back now but im glad I did scalp this bitch the main roof support was rusty as fuck


cover it with clear vinyl :thumbsup: car looks fairly solid other than that roof rail


----------



## Skim

big C said:


> Got all the floor braces and roof support blasted and the new drip rails welded on and everything done in por 15 here a pic of the floor braces tommorow ill get some pics of the inner support it was blasted insid and out also went ahead and did the inner rockers and the kick panel areas


man the inner rockers were solid thats rare!


----------



## big C

Skim said:


> cover it with clear vinyl :thumbsup: car looks fairly solid other than that roof rail


Lol fuck that im get kandy n chrome to flake and pattern the inner roof support then im going to chrome the headliner rods and do all my dome light wiring in matching stinger wire:biggrin: The inner rockres were really solid I am waiting to hear back from david(grinch) on a floor brace I had one that was bent a little and the floor pan just wont sit right


----------



## wired61

Skim said:


> cover it with clear vinyl :thumbsup: car looks fairly solid other than that roof rail





Skim said:


> man the inner rockers were solid thats rare!



hell nah...be like the DON-TRE 63' that had the clear hood and trunk...except do you roof skin clear with patterned out braces underneath


----------



## Skim

that would be sick lol :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

damn lookin good homie


----------



## big C

kandychromegsxr said:


> damn lookin good homie


thnx homie


----------



## juangotti




----------



## Moe Built

[/QUOTE]

Yeah those Taiwan parts scare me:ugh: & looking for OG sucks:banghead::banghead:


----------



## big C

Yellowimpala said:


>


Yeah those Taiwan parts scare me:ugh: & looking for OG sucks:banghead::banghead:[/QUOTE]

They fit really good so far I had to do a few minor modifacations but nothing major.


----------



## big C

I am hoping to get back on this thing this weekend we had a dude at work that was in a car wreck and kind of through everthing out of wack I was supposed to be going to texas next week but now shit I had to cancel that on top of this bullshit


----------



## big C

Guess what this pos had to donate to my sixty four project


----------



## Moe Built

big C said:


> Guess what this pos had to donate to my sixty four project


The frame


----------



## dirttydeeds

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: going to b sick


----------



## big C

Yellowimpala said:


> The frame


:no: already robbed another 63 for its frame shes giving me this wonderful dash


----------



## big C

dirttydeeds said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: going to b sick


thnks brother I am hoping to have most of the metal work done by the end of the year so I can start on the body work


----------



## JasonJ

big C said:


> hno: there aint no turning back now but im glad I did scalp this bitch the main roof support was rusty as fuck


Wow! Ive never seen one with the roof skin removed, that looks wild!


----------



## baggedout81

SWEET:thumbsup:

Gonna be clean as shit!!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## big C

JasonJ said:


> Wow! Ive never seen one with the roof skin removed, that looks wild!


Yea man its crazy I have built shit loads of cars in the past but I have never took one to this level. The pics dont show everything I lost count on how many man hours I got invested at this point not to mention cost of parts, supplys and all that good shit I got boxes of new shit just piled up, chromed shit etc. My next car after this one im thinking 1955 bel air 2 dr hrdtp:biggrin:


----------



## big C

baggedout81 said:


> SWEET:thumbsup:
> 
> Gonna be clean as shit!!
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Thanks loc here one I redid a couple years back it was about as big as a pain in the ass as this impala is. Its an all steel car and thats a nos hood yes I said n.o.s hood talk about having some seriousley shitty fitment problems. If these cars were built on monday the shit built on tuesday just did not fit right with the shit built on monday man it sucked but here she was right before going to get a front end alignment


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

u loccin cuzz? but anyways lol thats a nice 38 39??????


----------



## big C

64 CRAWLING said:


> u loccin cuzz? but anyways lol thats a nice 38 39??????


lol thats a 34


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

big C said:


> Yeah those Taiwan parts scare me:ugh: & looking for OG sucks:banghead::banghead:


They fit really good so far I had to do a few minor modifacations but nothing major.[/QUOTE]

i heard they fit a lil better than the 1s from china


----------



## big C

64 CRAWLING said:


> They fit really good so far I had to do a few minor modifacations but nothing major.


i heard they fit a lil better than the 1s from china[/QUOTE]
Dood they damn sure fit alot better than nos 34 ford parts Henery Ford had some fucked up tooling back then lmao


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

hahaaaaaa but ay if you run across some 59 parts your way lmk homie


----------



## baggedout81

big C said:


> Thanks loc here one I redid a couple years back it was about as big as a pain in the ass as this impala is. Its an all steel car and thats a nos hood yes I said n.o.s hood talk about having some seriousley shitty fitment problems. If these cars were built on monday the shit built on tuesday just did not fit right with the shit built on monday man it sucked but here she was right before going to get a front end alignment


Yeah i have heard that before about them oldies.But it turned out great!!

Dam that color looks dam close to what i used to have on my cutty.Think it was Dupont Horizon blue or some shit like that

Speaking of old shit.This is my boys 65 chevy fleetside shaved,bagged,an a nasty small block.He was lucky an found a NOS rear bed panel that turned out great.But he also got a fender from china an shit was more of a dam headache than what it was almost worth.He's the type that shit's gotta be 120% perfect.Hell he even welded in fill rod an grinded down just so his door gaps were perfect.There's literally under a 1/4 gallon of mud on his truck,an most of that got sanded off.Now if only he could find the time for my car 
http://67-72chevytrucks.com/vboard/showthread.php?t=332884&page=20


----------



## Moe Built

My boy just put together his 63 with Taiwan parts and it took more work than I wanted to do to get them to fit right so now I just got to hunt a little more for the parts but Good luck With the build & nice 34:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

Well I worked on the car today for a little while but there will be no updates for a few weeks my stepmother passed away earliery today so I have to return home for a little while


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO HOPE EVERY THANG GET WELL


----------



## big C

Well I am back in shit hole ga so after I get caught up from not bieng at home for a week I will get back on it


----------



## big C

Well I have not had much tme in the last two weeks but I did clean my speedometer and gauge cluster up angot th bezel in primer ready for paint








Man this bitch was filthy on the inside








Also when I was in texas I came across this I will probabley be bringing it hme soon I have a thing for early 60s caddys. I have been wanting another one since I sold my last 63


----------



## Skim

texas patina is beautiful


----------



## Catalyzed

Skim said:


> texas patina is beautiful


*North texas cus' cars down here are nothin' like that *


----------



## big C

Skim said:


> texas patina is beautiful


Yea its just too bad I am going to take a da to it lol


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

big C said:


> Lol fuck that im get kandy n chrome to flake and pattern the inner roof support then im going to chrome the headliner rods and do all my dome light wiring in matching stinger wire:biggrin: The inner rockres were really solid I am waiting to hear back from david(grinch) on a floor brace I had one that was bent a little and the floor pan just wont sit right


:cheesy:


----------



## juangotti

Skim said:


> texas patina is beautiful


buck can be painful some times


----------



## Lolohopper

ttt


----------



## big C

Ttt will have more updates this weekend


----------



## big C

big C said:


> Ttt will have more updates this weekend


 Well so much for the weekend updates been raining for two days straight


----------



## big C

ttt been working on iy will have pics up soon


----------



## Madrox64

big C said:


> ttt been working on iy will have pics up soon


:drama:


----------



## big C

Ok so I had been thinking and I decided before I finished putting in the main floors I would go ahead and strip and epoxy prime the inner wheel wells package tray area and rear seat braces. I also went ahead and redid the back deck pannel the first time I stripped and sparayed it I used some old epoxy primer I had and that shit must have not been any good b/c it fish eyed all to shit. I finnally got my rear floor braces so this week I can start welding my main floors in also picked up the duece caddy a couple pics up for a whopping 100 bucks:cheesy: shes super solid north texas car one owner. Enjoy


----------



## big C

Almost got the main floors done fucking 12 hour shifts and triple digit heat been killing my ass. New pics soon


----------



## big C

Been bustin my ass on these floors and almost got done today but ran out of wire in the welder. May try to finish them up tommorow but there almost there


----------



## npazzin

:thumbsup: lookin good


----------



## JOHNER

big C said:


> Been bustin my ass on these floors and almost got done today but ran out of wire in the welder. May try to finish them up tommorow but there almost there


Shes coming together....awesome metal work:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

Thanks guys roof skins next in line


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

big C said:


> Been bustin my ass on these floors and almost got done today but ran out of wire in the welder. May try to finish them up tommorow but there almost there


floors came out killer


----------



## willskie187

johner956 said:


> Shes coming together....awesome metal work:thumbsup:


X2 lookin good homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

work looking good!!


----------



## big C

Thanks everybody but this damn hurricane bullshit is holding me up from finishing the floors:angry:


----------



## npazzin

where's 229?



big C said:


> Thanks everybody but this damn hurricane bullshit is holding me up from finishing the floors:angry:


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> where's 229?


 South ga but everytime there a major storm in the south region of the us or the islands we have navy container load outs we have to fill. Then on top of that i would imagne it will make landfall this weekend so it will prolly be raining out the ass


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

damn yall catching that shit,we aint getting effected from it at all


----------



## big C

64 CRAWLING said:


> damn yall catching that shit,we aint getting effected from it at all


 Not yet but around friday i am sure we will


----------



## westcoastlowrider

keep up the good work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

westcoastlowrider said:


> keep up the good work homie :thumbsup:


thanks bro I got the day off tommorow and hopefully we wont get any rain off the hurricane so I can get back on this thing:run:


----------



## big C

Got the roof back on today pics coming tonight


----------



## big C

I still have to weld it in but I wanted to get a good look at it first. Thers only one problem I ran into wich is an easy fix since my car is a 64 and the roof skin came off a 62 I got to do a little trimming on the skin at the windsheild pillars so the roof will slide all the way back onto the inner support. Other than that Im stoked to see its dome back on it kinda looks wierd now since I been looking at it with out one for awhile.


----------



## big C

worked on it today got the roof skin jam up now all that left is to weld it down also got something coming will have pics this weekend


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> worked on it today got the roof skin jam up now all that left is to weld it down also got something coming will have pics this weekend


its coming along :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

looks kinda wierd without that quarter on it too! lol


----------



## Skim




----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> its coming along :thumbsup:


Thanks homie hows the 60 coming along? candied escalade, 60 rag and a up and coming 6 trey you killing em son



npazzin said:


> looks kinda wierd without that quarter on it too! lol


I know thats why I try and look at it from the driver side only



Skim said:


>


Whats up t when you going to start banging on the 59 again? You know I got a soft spot for the four doors



regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup:


Sup cuz? The duece is looking killer I cant wait for my four to come out of paint I probabley wont sleep for two weeks


----------



## regal ryda

big C said:


> Thanks homie hows the 60 coming along? candied escalade, 60 rag and a up and coming 6 trey you killing em son
> 
> I know thats why I try and look at it from the driver side only
> 
> Whats up t when you going to start banging on the 59 again? You know I got a soft spot for the four doors
> 
> Sup cuz? The duece is looking killer I cant wait for my four to come out of paint I probabley wont sleep for two weeks


I'm the same way now, lol...I cant sleep good knowing its in the garage needin mo chrome


----------



## big C

Been working on it little by little got alot of other shit going on right now. Im try throw a few new pics up this weekend


----------



## big C

Well I been slowly chipping away at this thing finally finished up gutting that 63 scored a nice ass dash im going to use to fix mine with


----------



## big C

Threw some odds and ends in the blast cabniet and got some primer on them also got the nice ass rust free core support I picked up in texas put in some epoxy primer


----------



## edelmiro13

Lots of hard work there bro but its coming together real nice.


----------



## big C

Well I been doing little shit here and there got my family coming in early next week and one of my homeboys from palm beach fl stopping through tommorw. I started mocking up my front bumper for the og bumper gaurds I picked up awhile back








after drilling out my upper holes and doing a little tweaking wallah right on the money now time to break it all apart to go out for chrome


----------



## regal ryda

looking good, you gonna be putting it together before you know it :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

regal ryda said:


> looking good, you gonna be putting it together before you know it :thumbsup:


Thanks dude but this ones going to take me awhile I got some big shit planned for this one but it will probabaley be my last lol.


----------



## LURCH63

Nice work man.


----------



## npazzin

"but it will probabaley be my last lol." lowridin is a disease that has no cure!


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## Groc006

big C said:


> I still have to weld it in but I wanted to get a good look at it first. Thers only one problem I ran into wich is an easy fix since my car is a 64 and the roof skin came off a 62 I got to do a little trimming on the skin at the windsheild pillars so the roof will slide all the way back onto the inner support. Other than that Im stoked to see its dome back on it kinda looks wierd now since I been looking at it with out one for awhile.



Damn and i thought my 64 was all chopped up:wow:.......Awesome work homie!


----------



## big C

Groc006 said:


> Damn and i thought my 64 was all chopped up:wow:.......Awesome work homie!


 Thanks bro yea its for sure been a shit load of work


----------



## baggedout81

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

nice work


----------



## P.E. PREZ

NICE WORK HOMIE :thumbsup: MAN I MISS MY 64 :tears: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :biggrin:


----------



## big C

Thanks guys I wished I had more time in the day theres days I want to work on the car but working full time, wife working full time+ her business on the side, 3year old and a home owner leaves little room lol


----------



## big C

A couple years back I bought a supposed to be rust free trunk lid well I threw it in storage and thats were its been since I bought it. At first I was a little skeptical about it since it was in primer but when I looked at the lower inner lip it was as solid as a rock so it was all good well this weekend I was cleaning out my storage and started checking out the deck lid since I am going to be needing it soon and I noticed it had a few bubbles coming up so I was like wtf. So I brought it home and took a wire wheel to it and wouldnt you know it swiss chessed like a motherfucker they had filled that bitch up with all metal I was to pissed about the shit.








Oh well fuck it I cut all the fucked up shit out and shes already looking better next time you see this ho she will be rust free


----------



## ARE

Only way to do it is to do it right! Love the build. Nice work and keep posting.


----------



## big C

ArRE said:


> Only way to do it is to do it right! Love the build. Nice work and keep posting.


thanks homie ill just be glad when I get to the point where your at with your 64 lol


----------



## npazzin

mo pics,mo pics!!!:drama:


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> mo pics,mo pics!!!:drama:


Lol I had to work in my ol ladys shop this weekend so hopefully through the week I can get back on it. Next weekend ill be at the moultrie swapmeet


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> A couple years back I bought a supposed to be rust free trunk lid well I threw it in storage and thats were its been since I bought it. At first I was a little skeptical about it since it was in primer but when I looked at the lower inner lip it was as solid as a rock so it was all good well this weekend I was cleaning out my storage and started checking out the deck lid since I am going to be needing it soon and I noticed it had a few bubbles coming up so I was like wtf. So I brought it home and took a wire wheel to it and wouldnt you know it swiss chessed like a motherfucker they had filled that bitch up with all metal I was to pissed about the shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well fuck it I cut all the fucked up shit out and shes already looking better next time you see this ho she will be rust free


glad you found it now than after a paint job :yessad:


----------



## Mr Gee

big C said:


> A couple years back I bought a supposed to be rust free trunk lid well I threw it in storage and thats were its been since I bought it. At first I was a little skeptical about it since it was in primer but when I looked at the lower inner lip it was as solid as a rock so it was all good well this weekend I was cleaning out my storage and started checking out the deck lid since I am going to be needing it soon and I noticed it had a few bubbles coming up so I was like wtf. So I brought it home and took a wire wheel to it and wouldnt you know it swiss chessed like a motherfucker they had filled that bitch up with all metal I was to pissed about the shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well fuck it I cut all the fucked up shit out and shes already looking better next time you see this ho she will be rust free


Real nice work, keep it up!


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> glad you found it now than after a paint job :yessad:


Yea no doubt that would have sucked


----------



## big C

Mr Gee said:


> Real nice work, keep it up!


Thanks bro


----------



## big C

Well I hit up the moultrie swapmeet this weekend walked all fucking day and only bought one thing. Picked up this nos gas door gaurd for 20 bucks


----------



## npazzin

nice, last swap meet i walked the whole thing an didn't find shit for my 64, but saw all kinda shit for the 76 monte carlo i just sold the day before!!! its hit or miss out there




big C said:


> Well I hit up the moultrie swapmeet this weekend walked all fucking day and only bought one thing. Picked up this nos gas door gaurd for 20 bucks


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> Well I hit up the moultrie swapmeet this weekend walked all fucking day and only bought one thing. Picked up this nos gas door gaurd for 20 bucks


better than a repo or leaving with nothing


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> nice, last swap meet i walked the whole thing an didn't find shit for my 64, but saw all kinda shit for the 76 monte carlo i just sold the day before!!! its hit or miss out there


Oh yea no doubt I think the internet has a big effect on the swaps now.



vouges17 said:


> better than a repo or leaving with nothing


Yea I was hoping for more but what the hell I had a good time walking around no wife or kids it was like a mini vacation lol.


----------



## regal ryda

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING*


----------



## big C

Thanks homie been krackin on the deck lid hopefully ill have the metal work knocked out this weekend


----------



## Mr Gee

:thumbsup:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

Great topic!!! Awesome work!!


----------



## littlerascle59

big C said:


> A couple years back I bought a supposed to be rust free trunk lid well I threw it in storage and thats were its been since I bought it. At first I was a little skeptical about it since it was in primer but when I looked at the lower inner lip it was as solid as a rock so it was all good well this weekend I was cleaning out my storage and started checking out the deck lid since I am going to be needing it soon and I noticed it had a few bubbles coming up so I was like wtf. So I brought it home and took a wire wheel to it and wouldnt you know it swiss chessed like a motherfucker they had filled that bitch up with all metal I was to pissed about the shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well fuck it I cut all the fucked up shit out and shes already looking better next time you see this ho she will be rust free


That's how my trunk looks too.


----------



## littlerascle59

big C said:


> Oh yea no doubt I think the internet has a big effect on the swaps now.
> 
> *Yea I was hoping for more but what the hell I had a good time walking around no wife or kids it was like a mini vacation* lol.


I know what ya mean by dat. :roflmao:


----------



## big C

littlerascle59 said:


> That's how my trunk looks too.


Swiss cheesed like a muthafucka


----------



## littlerascle59

big C said:


> Swiss cheesed like a muthafucka


Yep, previous owner bondo'd the fuck outta mah car.


----------



## big C

Well I got the deck lid all welded up and stripped down and got some epoxy primer on it now all I got to do is do the body work and she will be ready for paint. Sorry I forgot to take bare metal pics of the patched area


----------



## big C

The right side upper trunk pan in front of the box brace was rotted out but the box brace was solid as fuck:dunno: but any way I made a patch panel its got a 90 bend in the lower and a 90 on the right side that fits in between the box brace and wheelwell came out really good


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> The right side upper trunk pan in front of the box brace was rotted out but the box brace was solid as fuck:dunno: but any way I made a patch panel its got a 90 bend in the lower and a 90 on the right side that fits in between the box brace and wheelwell came out really good


thats whats up keep up the progress homie


----------



## ShibbyShibby

big C said:


> The right side upper trunk pan in front of the box brace was rotted out but the box brace was solid as fuck:dunno: but any way I made a patch panel its got a 90 bend in the lower and a 90 on the right side that fits in between the box brace and wheelwell came out really good


:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

Thanks guys im hoping 2012 all metal work will be done and she will be off the frame


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> Thanks guys im hoping 2012 all metal work will be done and she will be off the frame


it will be, I got faith in yah homie


----------



## big C

Well I had the day off today so I got a few more things knocked out worked on the dash today welded all the holes for the dash pad up and fixed my og radio slot at sme point in time looked like somebody had took a steak knife and cut the bottom part the took a hammer and beat it down. After pulling it up some hammering at it I finnaly got some weld on it and shes looking decent again a little more work and it will b a-1


----------



## big C

Now this part here was a little pain in my ass I know most people shave these but not me I always loved the og look of the 63-64 impala dash and my og speaker grill was all bent to shit so I had to replace it plus its going to be used for the bangin ass system im put in here. This was before








I got to give a big shout out to the 63 that gave up this lmao








This was a little tricky b/c it go to perfect or it would look all fucked up so I got it lined up over the old one perfect and tacked it in place


----------



## big C

After tackng it down I took the cut off wheel and cut both out at the same time used the butt weld clamps and taa daa here she is all welded up. I went back after the pics and welded up the other dash pad holes


----------



## willskie187

Turned out pretty damn good, i like that trick too :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

willskie187 said:


> Turned out pretty damn good, i like that trick too :thumbsup:


Thanks bro im try and get all the grinding done today so i can get the dash in some epoxy primer


----------



## npazzin

i know what you mean, ive got 2 frames, but not sure what i wanna start on first. doin the sheet metal work (which i dont have very much experience with) or start wrapping my other frame which i have done before:dunno:

your progress pics on the sheetmetal work makes it look easy!!!



big C said:


> Thanks guys im hoping 2012 all metal work will be done and she will be off the frame


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

big C said:


> After tackng it down I took the cut off wheel and cut both out at the same time used the butt weld clamps and taa daa here she is all welded up. I went back after the pics and welded up the other dash pad holes


Nice welding skills homie! :nicoderm:


----------



## big C

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Nice welding skills homie! :nicoderm:


Thanks homie


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> i know what you mean, ive got 2 frames, but not sure what i wanna start on first. doin the sheet metal work (which i dont have very much experience with) or start wrapping my other frame which i have done before:dunno:
> 
> your progress pics on the sheetmetal work makes it look easy!!!


Sheetmetals not that bad you just have to take your time if you ever need any advice just hit me up ill be more than happy to help


----------



## LURCH63

big C said:


> Well I had the day off today so I got a few more things knocked out worked on the dash today welded all the holes for the dash pad up and fixed my og radio slot at sme point in time looked like somebody had took a steak knife and cut the bottom part the took a hammer and beat it down. After pulling it up some hammering at it I finnaly got some weld on it and shes looking decent again a little more work and it will b a-1


I need to do the same thing to my '63s radio opening. A previous owner cut about the same exact piece as yours out more or less and looks like shit. To bad I don't know how to weld.


----------



## big C

*FRANCISCO* said:


> I need to do the same thing to my '63s radio opening. A previous owner cut about the same exact piece as yours out more or less and looks like shit. To bad I don't know how to weld.


Shit homie that dash i cut up came out a tre the radio part is perfect if you want it its yours all im going to do is throw it away


----------



## Madrox64

big C said:


> Shit homie that dash i cut up came out a tre the radio part is perfect if you want it its yours all im going to do is throw it away



....good progress man!!!


----------



## vouges17

I see you, good job on them patch panels homie:thumbsup:


----------



## 6INDIVIDUALS4

WOW MAN GREAT BUILD IM GOING TO FOLLOW THIS


----------



## 505transplant

Nice build so far and I am going to follow this one as well.. You have a insane amount of work and you have been knocking it out one at a time. Good luck


----------



## big C

Madrox64 said:


> ....good progress man!!!


Thanks brother yours is coming along nicely


vouges17 said:


> I see you, good job on them patch panels homie:thumbsup:


Whats good homie :h5:


6INDIVIDUALS4 said:


> WOW MAN GREAT BUILD IM GOING TO FOLLOW THIS


Thanks dude I love that color on your 64 looks nice. Fort Pierce I have heard of that before trying to think exactley where its at I live in valdosta ga right off I-75 on the ga fl line


----------



## big C

505transplant said:


> Nice build so far and I am going to follow this one as well.. You have a insane amount of work and you have been knocking it out one at a time. Good luck


Thanks homie yea its been one hell of a ride so far.


----------



## krisFATAL

props on your tenacity to get down and dirty with that thing!


----------



## big C

krisFATAL said:


> props on your tenacity to get down and dirty with that thing!


Thanks brother


----------



## LURCH63

big C said:


> Shit homie that dash i cut up came out a tre the radio part is perfect if you want it its yours all im going to do is throw it away


I'll take it homie, do you still have it? send me a pm


----------



## big C

Ttt for a fucked up day got half way threw putting the dash in epoxy primer when my fucking air pump on my compressor took a shit on me. I think its time i walk away from this bish for a few weeks to clear my head it seems like everytime things get going good something comes along and fucks it up.


----------



## baggedout81

big C said:


> Ttt for a fucked up day got half way threw putting the dash in epoxy primer when my fucking air pump on my compressor took a shit on me. I think its time i walk away from this bish for a few weeks to clear my head it seems like everytime things get going good something comes along and fucks it up.


Dam bro that suck!!! Sometimes its best just to walk away for a bit


----------



## willskie187

big C said:


> Ttt for a fucked up day got half way threw putting the dash in epoxy primer when my fucking air pump on my compressor took a shit on me. I think its time i walk away from this bish for a few weeks to clear my head it seems like everytime things get going good something comes along and fucks it up.


If it didnt go wrong it wouldnt be right homie :uh: atleast it gives u time to think things through. You never know, it might work out for the better.


----------



## southGAcustoms

glad you keep at it man, I cant wait till we can ride and show up all these stupad ass cars rollin around now....I just need to get back on lances car now.


----------



## big C

southGAcustoms said:


> glad you keep at it man, I cant wait till we can ride and show up all these stupad ass cars rollin around now....I just need to get back on lances car now.


Hell yea i miss hitin the switch. On another note compressors fixed so back to work i go


----------



## willskie187




----------



## Groc006




----------



## big C

Ill have some new pics this weekend


----------



## baggedout81

Were you looking for someone that makes switch panels?


----------



## big C

baggedout81 said:


> Were you looking for someone that makes switch panels?


Yea like the ones d cheeze had there for awhile


----------



## baggedout81

big C said:


> Yea like the ones d cheeze had there for awhile


I bought mine from CCF customs outa Canada.Cant find the topic anymore,dont even know if there still open.But its a hellova bad ass panel.Might have to look em up.I dont know anyone else thats doing something different


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> Ill have some new pics this weekend


:x:


----------



## big C

Alright guys through the week I have been working on the upper trunk floor it was really solid except for a few spots on the lower end near the box braces. I went ahead and cut my rear cylinder holes and and cut off the spare tire holder bracket from there back I sand blasted that part of the trunk floor. I was going to do the whole thing but the sand blaster was catching hell trying to take off the old zolatone so I said fuck it and just layed down some epoxy primer on that part why I decided what I was going to do. So after sleeping on it I just decided to da sand the rest of the trunk since I am going back with zolatone anyway so next week Ill finish it up and the whole upper trunk and inner wheelwells will be ready to go.


----------



## big C

Now back to this fucking dash the first time I went to put this thing in primer my compressor fucked up so this morning I figured ill just tape it up and spray it since I went back and resanded it yesterday well boy was I fucking wrong. I got all my primer mixed up straind and in the gun ready to go so im like hell yea im murk this shit so I crawl my fat ass in the car getting ready to spray when all of a sudden out of no where i drop the fucking gun and my primer dumps out in the floor im pissed now. So after cleaning all that shit up I get ready again so back in the car again when all of a sudden I go to pull my air hose and it gets hung on one of the tires and the pressure of the stuck hose and me yanking it causes the gun to snatch in my hand and spills primmer on my new thermal shirt wtf. What I didnt relize was when I dropped the gun the first time it cracked the lid on the cup by this time I was just like what the fuck ever but hey I got that bitch shes done done now


----------



## big C

After I finish up the upper trunk pan Im going to pull the wiring harness out and all the brackets and paint them and the inner firewall and behind the dash


----------



## 65chevyman

You might have said but what color you thinking car


----------



## big C

65chevyman said:


> You might have said but what color you thinking car


The og medow green with the ermine white top


----------



## 65chevyman

Good combo


----------



## LURCH63

That primer came out looking good, can't wait to see it all done up:thumbsup:


----------



## 86bluemcLS

Damn talk bout a bad day atleast u got it done


----------



## Madrox64

big C said:


> The og medow green with the ermine white top



 Thats the color of my frame! LOVE IT! Keep pushin man ....Set-Backs is the name of car building.. LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## KERRBSS

Madrox64 said:


> Thats the color of my frame! LOVE IT! Keep pushin man ....Set-Backs is the name of car building.. LOOKING GOOD!


Or the name of a certain 64 rotting away in our neck of the woods.


----------



## big C

Madrox64 said:


> Thats the color of my frame! LOVE IT! Keep pushin man ....Set-Backs is the name of car building.. LOOKING GOOD!


Thanks homie im try and get a few small parts sprayed soon its supposed to be in the high 70s low 80s this week so well see


----------



## big C

Been working on getting the upper trunk floor stripped through the week and got it primed today. I also removed the spare tire holder bracket so it wont be in the speaker box way looked like shit underneath it but ill get that fixed. Getting closer to getting a quaterpanel back on it :cheesy:


----------



## Tage

big C said:


> Been working on getting the upper trunk floor stripped through the week and got it primed today. I also removed the spare tire holder bracket so it wont be in the speaker box way looked like shit underneath it but ill get that fixed. Getting closer to getting a quaterpanel back on it :cheesy:


Looks Brand new homie... Nice work!


----------



## big C

Tage said:


> Looks Brand new homie... Nice work!


Thanks homie hows your vert coming along


----------



## ShibbyShibby

big C said:


> Been working on getting the upper trunk floor stripped through the week and got it primed today. I also removed the spare tire holder bracket so it wont be in the speaker box way looked like shit underneath it but ill get that fixed. Getting closer to getting a quaterpanel back on it :cheesy:


Looks awesome man! I love the fresh look of primer


----------



## southGAcustoms

hey man get at me you going this weekend to the swapmeet? and what ever happend to justin? didnt he get arrested ahwile back? oh I got to go get bajah's 64 and get it back going muvfucka got old reds doubletop stylins still in it lol~!


----------



## big C

Im try and go over there tommorow justins still around hes been dealing with a death in the family. Bajas 64 he tried to sell me that car about 2yrs ago but it was jus needed to much work for 9k if you need any help lmk.


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> Been working on getting the upper trunk floor stripped through the week and got it primed today. I also removed the spare tire holder bracket so it wont be in the speaker box way looked like shit underneath it but ill get that fixed. Getting closer to getting a quaterpanel back on it :cheesy:


looking great Big C :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> looking great Big C :thumbsup:


Thanks brother hows your hrdtp and rag coming along? Last night i picked up a driver quater skin and grill filler panel one day when i get a chance ill go over to storage and get pics of some of the real goodies that stored away


----------



## big C

ShibbyShibby said:


> Looks awesome man! I love the fresh look of primer


Shib was up homie sent you a pm the other day lmk if you didnt get it.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

big C said:


> Thanks brother hows your hrdtp and rag coming along? Last night i picked up a driver quater skin and grill filler panel one day when i get a chance ill go over to storage and get pics of some of the real goodies that stored away


I wish I knew you needed a that filler panel I have a brand new repop one $80 shipped obo.


----------



## big C

Heres a pic of the quater skin and filler panel I picked up. Got a steel of a deal 100 bucks for both pieces.








Had a little free time today so I started working on the front quater patch. I wanted to cut some of it out to see what was underneath and no suprise more fucking rust. Tommorow ill finish trimming it up then when I sandblast the door jam ill hit the inner rocker area


----------



## southGAcustoms

did you hit the swap meet? man the prices were for a change way down I was finding all kinds of deals only could snap on a few but I came out happy, that quarter from the 64 J bought from us?


----------



## big C

Yea i went caught a last minute ride. Yea thats the q panel from j shit fixin get chopped up only using the lowers


----------



## southGAcustoms

let me get the gas door suround about 2 inches around the hole


----------



## big C

Ordered a new wheelhouse rocker brace and finished triming out the rest of the old quater also got a new inner rocker piece fabbed up so after i sandblast this area time to start doing some welding


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

VALDOSTA WON'T KNOW HOW TO ACT ONCE THIS FOUR IS FINISHED!


----------



## big C

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> VALDOSTA WON'T KNOW HOW TO ACT ONCE THIS FOUR IS FINISHED!


Shit im not going to know how to act lol.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

big C said:


> Shit im not going to know how to act lol.


Strumming on the banjo!


----------



## big C

I have not had much time over the last few weeks to fuck with the car but I did manage to get an inner rocker piece fabbed up for my old rusted out piece of shit.


----------



## regal ryda

hey C you ever get up with Tony


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> I have not had much time over the last few weeks to fuck with the car but I did manage to get an inner rocker piece fabbed up for my old rusted out piece of shit.


good turn out


----------



## big C

regal ryda said:


> hey C you ever get up with Tony


sup mike pm sent



vouges17 said:


> good turn out


Thanks sleep going to get back on this bitch hard real soon


----------



## vouges17

*ttmft*


----------



## big C

sup sleep? I been working on it alittle got the door mbs and fire wall sand blasted and primed thats everything on the body now its body work time


----------



## regal ryda

awww shit


----------



## big C

Damn I have been slacking on the updates lol. Got a whole bunch of shit going on but I did get some free time to mess with it a little today got my inner rocker patch panel I made welded in. I doubt im going to grind the welds since you wont see them a few are shitty looking but its a bitch to try and weld laying on your stomach. I also fixing to send some stuff out to be chromed and start spraying a few small pieces so we should see color in a few


----------



## Mr Gee

*Nice work!!*


----------



## regal ryda

looking good Cory


----------



## Tage

big C said:


> Damn I have been slacking on the updates lol. Got a whole bunch of shit going on but I did get some free time to mess with it a little today got my inner rocker patch panel I made welded in. I doubt im going to grind the welds since you wont see them a few are shitty looking but its a bitch to try and weld laying on your stomach. I also fixing to send some stuff out to be chromed and start spraying a few small pieces so we should see color in a few


cars gonna be 100% solid when you are done with it man. Nice work!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

regal ryda said:


> looking good Cory


Who the fuck is Cory? :roflmao:


----------



## big C

Mr Gee said:


> *Nice work!!*


Thanks gee


regal ryda said:


> looking good Cory


appreciacte mike


Tage said:


> cars gonna be 100% solid when you are done with it man. Nice work!


I hope so I have had it 10 years so it has a little sentimental value to me if gods willing ill have it another 10.



SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> Who the fuck is Cory? :roflmao:


:shh: lol thats my alter ego


----------



## regal ryda

:tongue:


SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> Who the fuck is Cory? :roflmao:


----------



## 64imp-lowlow

Bump for you homie, looks like you have a nice project coming along real good. Im stoked to get mine home next week and start on it! Keep up the good work bro!


----------



## big C

Thanks homie well I was able to squeeze a few hours out of the weekend and I got my main rear body brace sandblasted and epoxied primed top and bottom. I did the inside of the other braces in por 15 but I ran out so after I epoxied this one I went back with some paintable undercoat and sprayed the inside. Came out real nice and clean.


----------



## big C

I also sprayed the inner rocker I didnt get all of it but I really just wanted to cover up the bare welds so moister wouldnt cause them to start rusting. After I fix the few pin holes in the lower wheel well and get that little rocker end cap welded on im going to go back and spray everything that will be inside once the quaters back on same with the other side.


----------



## Werner

Very nice topic and very good work! You know what you're doing!:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:h5:


----------



## big C

64 CRAWLING said:


> :h5:


Sup homie


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Any new pics?


----------



## big C

ShibbyShibby said:


> Any new pics?


Go back one pg shib i put some up on pg 12


----------



## big C

I put in some work today im very pleased with the outcome pics coming soon.


----------



## big C

Well I broke this sucker out after a 5 year brake








I have been itching to see the color so I started spraying a bunch of my small parts. My wife said shes going out of town next weekend so I will be able to really get down then:run:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

big C said:


> Well I broke this sucker out after a 5 year brake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been itching to see the color so I started spraying a bunch of my small parts. My wife said shes going out of town next weekend so I will be able to really get down then:run:


Love that Green. :yes: The roof needs that color as well.


----------



## Madrox64

Looks Awesome C ! Don't know about you but after all that cleaning,cutting,welding,grinding...you really don't feel like your getting anything accomplished until you lay some paint!


----------



## callee11

Damn man its coming together good.... you do some good wrk


----------



## big C

Madrox64 said:


> Looks Awesome C ! Don't know about you but after all that cleaning,cutting,welding,grinding...you really don't feel like your getting anything accomplished until you lay some paint!


x64 i had been dying to see color on something since i have had the car lol



callee11 said:


> Damn man its coming together good.... you do some good wrk


Thanks homie im just happy I am able to preety much build 90% of this car myself.


----------



## callee11

big C;153
Thanks homie im just happy I am able to preety much build 90% of this car myself.[/QUOTE said:


> Thats how i try to do mine.... the more you do yourself the more work you know is done righ


----------



## cantgetenuf

looks like the color i picked for my caddy... now i gotta find something else


----------



## big C

Thats the og color. Go for it on the bb it would sick


----------



## cantgetenuf

i know it would look sic but i hate using colors that other people have.. i like mine to stand alone... you cant do that if it looks like every other color out there


----------



## vouges17

I like the green color homie :yes:


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> I like the green color homie :yes:


Thanks bigg dogg i got some other parts sprayed also. I been fienin to work on this bitch but im trying to get the audio system wrapped up in my truck first


----------



## big C

Out with the old bent rusted up piece of shit rear body brace








In with the new I got new drop offs and all my upper trunk patch panels are fabbed up my lower wheel well piece will be here next week then I can start putting a trunk and quater back on it








hopefully I wont have to look at this anymore real soon


----------



## impalalover64

Keep pushing homie looking damn good!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

big C said:


> Out with the old bent rusted up piece of shit rear body brace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In with the new I got new drop offs and all my upper trunk patch panels are fabbed up my lower wheel well piece will be here next week then I can start putting a trunk and quater back on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully I wont have to look at this anymore real soon


Oh damn! You weren't bullshitting, you are getting surgical on that ass! :yes:


----------



## edward61

:h5:


----------



## Blocky77

big C said:


> Out with the old bent rusted up piece of shit rear body brace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In with the new I got new drop offs and all my upper trunk patch panels are fabbed up my lower wheel well piece will be here next week then I can start putting a trunk and quater back on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully I wont have to look at this anymore real soon


:nicoderm:


----------



## big C

SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> Oh damn! You weren't bullshitting, you are getting surgical on that ass! :yes:


Keep yo eyes peeled loc im fixin to go ham in a few


----------



## vouges17

coming along great homie


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> coming along great homie


Thanks sleep im shooting for all the metal work to be done by january if not sooner


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> Thanks sleep im shooting for all the metal work to be done by january if not sooner


:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom

big C said:


> Out with the old bent rusted up piece of shit rear body brace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In with the new I got new drop offs and all my upper trunk patch panels are fabbed up my lower wheel well piece will be here next week then I can start putting a trunk and quater back on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully I wont have to look at this anymore real soon


wow thats some serious metal work! only way to go! good stuff bro


----------



## big C

Zoom said:


> wow thats some serious metal work! only way to go! good stuff bro


Thanks homie


----------



## big C

Pics coming tommorow busted my ass this weekend getting damn near the whole ass end of the car mocked up and welding in my passenger side lower wheel well.


----------



## Skim

comin along!


----------



## big C

Skim said:


> comin along!


Sup homie you should have an envelope from me when you get home


----------



## big C

OK so I finnalley found this piece looked all over this was the crucial piece so I could finish the quater and trunk up


----------



## big C

started mocking it all up making sure its everythings kosher








hung the quater starting to look like a car again


----------



## big C

Then all of a sudden I started to hear some racket and I was like wtf thats when I noticed this dude came by to holler at me and check the car out lol








got the wheel well trimmed and ready for the two pieces to be mated together. Thats all the pics for now I planned on finishing up the welding on this and the upper trunk pan patches but my son was sick so I couldnt fuck with it much today


----------



## impalalover64

Man this thing looks better and better by the day. Keep up the good work...:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

impalalover64 said:


> Man this thing looks better and better by the day. Keep up the good work...:thumbsup:


Thanks homie i just cant wait till its a complete body in primer lol


----------



## JOHNER

Damn!! hadnt logged on,youve got a lot done!!!!! keep pushing homie...


----------



## RiddinglowCR

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

lookin awesome!


----------



## big C

Thanks guys been busting my ass got the wheel well done and the trunk patch panels, and the whole back of the car mocked up. Next week im going to tear it all back down and start welding the trunk floor and drop offs in.


----------



## cantgetenuf

you got a painter?


----------



## big C

Im going to do most of it and my homie rolando down in ft myers is going to do some.


----------



## big C

Thanks to everybody whos showed love. Next weekend will have more pics


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63

Cars coming together, keep up the hard work.


----------



## big C

Well I managed to get my floors seam sealed








also got the lower wheel well welded in, lower trunk floor and drop off welded in and had to make a patch for the driver side like I did the passenger side. Hopefully this week I can get the center well done.


----------



## KERTWOOD

...:thumbsup: Metal work is coming along. Wont be long it all will be finished..


----------



## big C

Thanks homie be glad when it is so i can get the bodywork done and car off frame


----------



## KERRBSS

:h5:


----------



## willskie187

lookin good homie, looks like u gettin it :thumbsup: you got any pics of them corners?


----------



## littlerascle59

big C said:


> Well I managed to get my floors seam sealed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got the lower wheel well welded in, lower trunk floor and drop off welded in and had to make a patch for the driver side like I did the passenger side. Hopefully this week I can get the center well done.


:h5:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

big C said:


> Well I managed to get my floors seam sealed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got the lower wheel well welded in, lower trunk floor and drop off welded in and had to make a patch for the driver side like I did the passenger side. Hopefully this week I can get the center well done.



Lookin awesome! I remember when my car was in this stage. Bet you're getting anxious to get al the metal done


----------



## big C

SIX1RAG said:


> :h5:


:h5: sup dood


willskie187 said:


> lookin good homie, looks like u gettin it :thumbsup: you got any pics of them corners?


Thanks homie naw still got to get the quater on and everything welded up before I get to that step but hopefully soon



littlerascle59 said:


> :h5:


:h5:


ShibbyShibby said:


> Lookin awesome! I remember when my car was in this stage. Bet you're getting anxious to get al the metal done


Man you have no idea im itching to start laying some body filler but there still aways to go. My steering column chrome should be here this week so I may take a break from the metal work and rebuild the column


----------



## big C

While I had the car jacked up grinding the back side of the patch panels I welded in the upper trunk floor I went ahead and cut out the lower driver quater so I can get it prepped for replacement


----------



## Skim

man u whippin thru that metal work!


----------



## big C

Skim said:


> man u whippin thru that metal work!


Thanks for hooking me up homie more parts coming your way soon.


----------



## big C

Fixing to go put that work in found a few small holes in the driver wheel well when I sandblasted it getting welded up today. Went to my local paint store to pick up a few items and they gave me some spi epoxy primer to demo. FREE supplies for the swamp thing


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i wish i had talent like that,id like to see the rep for ga!


----------



## Lownslow302

some sick work going into this


----------



## big C

64 CRAWLING said:


> i wish i had talent like that,id like to see the rep for ga!


Thanks bro im try and hold it down for south ga



Lownslow302 said:


> some sick work going into this


Thanks homie


----------



## big C

Well here is the old lower quater and the new one








before I finished sandblasting the lower section of the wheel well I fabbed up a couple pieces that I needed to repair some pinholes


----------



## big C

So after I got the blasting done I welded in my replacement panels. This is as far as I am going to grind them on the inside ill concentrate more on the other side of the wheel well when I get the car off the frame and flipped over a little more prep work and I will be ready to weld the lowers quaters on
















I also skim coated over the patches I welded in the upper trunk panel and started blocking them out


----------



## big C

I got a little time today for the first time in a week to mess with the car so I started trimming and mocking up the lower driver quater and what do you know the lower quater patch didnt have enough metal to extend over to the dropoff wtf. I was so pissed one step foward two steps back so I had to cut a piece of metal and weld an extension on the damn thing. After I finish welding it solid and grinding it down I will remock it and trim it then flange the end so it will look factory correct or so I hope. This shit sucks fo sho


----------



## elmo

good work bro looks like you been doin sum long hours:thumbsup: cars lookn good


----------



## Groc006

Great job on the metal work homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

Thanks guys


----------



## vouges17

looking good homie


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

Well it seems I got a choice to make. I came up on a full quater repop for cheap should I just go ahead and replace the whole quater or do lowers my og quater can be saved but it has a shit load of dents plus id have to weld in lowers front and back . What you guys think?


----------



## npazzin

IMO i would keep as much of the OG quarter as possible, due to the fact that the more weldin you do the more chance that the heat from the weld can warp metal. depending on how bad the other dents you have, is where i would make the choice of whole pannel or just patch, keep in mind that the china pannel is thinner, an cheaper steel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

do the whole skin, its quicker cleaner and gives you the opportunity to coat the entire inners never have to worry again


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> IMO i would keep as much of the OG quarter as possible, due to the fact that the more weldin you do the more chance that the heat from the weld can warp metal. depending on how bad the other dents you have, is where i would make the choice of whole pannel or just patch, keep in mind that the china pannel is thinner, an cheaper steel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I would love to keep the og quater but the fact that I would have front and back patchs to deal with plus I have to patch an area right above the tail light on the top of the quater bc its rusted out dont ask how that happened not to mention the 35+ dings down the side of it. I just happened to stumble across a full quater for a 100 bucks and I already had to replace the pass side. So right now its kinda up in the air.



regal ryda said:


> do the whole skin, its quicker cleaner and gives you the opportunity to coat the entire inners never have to worry again


Thats what im thinking mike aint trying to have nothing come back to bight me in the ass later on already got to much invested I havent even posted half of the pics I got of new parts custom made engine shit and chrome stuff.


----------



## big C

The dude I got the quater from claims to have a shit load of nos impala parts stored away I set up a time to go take a look and see what I can find:biggrin:


----------



## npazzin

i didn't think about that! good advice



regal ryda said:


> do the whole skin, its quicker cleaner and gives you the opportunity to coat the entire inners never have to worry again


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> The dude I got the quater from claims to have a shit load of nos impala parts stored away I set up a time to go take a look and see what I can find:biggrin:


let me know what he's got :biggrin:


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> let me know what he's got :biggrin:


Ill tell you what sleep hes got so much shit I didnt even no where to start I seen a set of nos 60 air planes. Im going back to dig through the bumper guards later this week.


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> Ill tell you what sleep hes got so much shit I didnt even no where to start I seen a set of nos 60 air planes. Im going back to dig through the bumper guards later this week.


looking for bumper kit for 63 for 1 of my homies


----------



## big C

Well after some serious debating i have decided to keep the og quater. I started on the front patch this afternoon got it mocked up tomorow ill do some final trimming and weld have pics tomorow


----------



## KERTWOOD

big C said:


> Well after some serious debating i have decided to keep the og quater. I started on the front patch this afternoon got it mocked up tomorow ill do some final trimming and weld have pics tomorow


 Judging by the work you've put in thus far. Either way you would have went. The fit and finish will to be A1


----------



## KERTWOOD

For the 35+ dings down the side of the quarter. A stud gun will be your best friend.


----------



## big C

KERTWOOD said:


> For the 35+ dings down the side of the quarter. A stud gun will be your best friend.


I got a nice one from mac tools almost all of them arent even deep enough to pull I was just bitching there really not that bad lol.


----------



## Emailad4me773

looking good Homie nice build


----------



## fullsize67

Dang man your putting in some serious work. most people wouldnt go half that far with replacement panels but its nice to know theres a few cars out there that are done right. :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> Well after some serious debating i have decided to keep the og quater. I started on the front patch this afternoon got it mocked up tomorow ill do some final trimming and weld have pics tomorow


good choice


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

Thanks guys little recap over the last week or so well I had finished bodyworking out the upper trunk patches and most of the spot welds in the lower trunk floor

















I guess its not to bad lol theres still a shit load of work to be done in the trunk but its getting there


----------



## big C

One of my main problems is I tend to jump around but I guess it keeps from getting burnt out in one area so anyway I started getting my front quater patch ready since I decided to keep the og quater. Getting it mocked up so I could get a good look at what im working with








Door gaps look really good also got the outer rocker inner quater brace or whatever the fuck its called clamped in postion so it could be welded in. The two skins are overlaped so I ran a tape line where the replacement will be cut so I can butt weld them together.








Last thing for the day got that brace welded in after I sand blasted and welded the wheel well patch in there were a few pin holes where the two panels meet so I took care of the with the welder and got a nice coat of undercoat on it next Ill finish up the front quater patch and that section will be ready for some bodywork.


----------



## vouges17

putting in major work homie :yes:


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> putting in major work homie :yes:


Thanks sleep gone to be slow over the next few weeks getting ready to head back out to texas for a mini vacation and to do some old car hunting, put in some work on my 62 caddy and do alittle fucking off


----------



## Madrox64

Nice Progress !


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> Thanks sleep gone to be slow over the next few weeks getting ready to head back out to texas for a mini vacation and to do some old car hunting, put in some work on my 62 caddy and do alittle fucking off


thats whats up C, enjoy the time off


----------



## 619lowrider

thats a very clean resto work homie ! never seen a impala without the roof skin lol looks like a vert rack


----------



## luckyboi64

hell yea good work homie:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

Madrox64 said:


> Nice Progress !


thanks brother



vouges17 said:


> thats whats up C, enjoy the time off


im try



619lowrider said:


> thats a very clean resto work homie ! never seen a impala without the roof skin lol looks like a vert rack


thanks for the props homie that roof skin is flimsey as shit lol



luckyboi64 said:


> hell yea good work homie:thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## big C

I had to build an extension piece bc this funky ass green replacement didnt have enough metal. I cut a piece out of the old trunk and my homie larry braked it for me








welded and grinded I guess its not bad for some backyard boogie


----------



## big C

Since I was doing a little welding I had some pinholes that came up after sand blasting on the driver side cowl panel so I took care of them








Here is the passenger side lol went ahead and did the small patch up front but as you can see theres more work to be done


----------



## big C

Heres another spot on the lower driver cowl panel that was gone after blasting








so heres the patch I whipped up for it


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice work!


----------



## big C

mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice work!


Thanks homie


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> Since I was doing a little welding I had some pinholes that came up after sand blasting on the driver side cowl panel so I took care of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the passenger side lol went ahead and did the small patch up front but as you can see theres more work to be done


:nicoderm:


----------



## Groc006

Great progress homie. Keep it up.


----------



## StreetFame

:thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD


----------



## big C

Getting back on this thing new pics coming real soon


----------



## big C

big C said:


> Since I was doing a little welding I had some pinholes that came up after sand blasting on the driver side cowl panel so I took care of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the passenger side lol went ahead and did the small patch up front but as you can see theres more work to be done


remember this well its done now


----------



## big C

big C said:


> Heres another spot on the lower driver cowl panel that was gone after blasting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so heres the patch I whipped up for it


This is done also didnt turn out half bad for using hand formed panels


----------



## big C

Im going to do a semi shaved firewall so I had to get rid of those ugly ass push plugs that hold the fire wall pad on but I wanted to keep the fire wall pad so I got to thinking on what would look good so this is what I came up with. Im going to use these customizied 1/4" bolts as studs. I rounded the head off so they fit snug in the factory holes then Ill weld them and grind them so the motor side will be shaved but the dash side will have the stud to hang the pad on then ill use these clips to fasten it up with. 








Picked this up while I was in florida last week seen it in the mall and couldnt pass it up lol


----------



## KERTWOOD

Good stuff! Especially the flick lol. What year was that it made in ?


----------



## big C

KERTWOOD said:


> Good stuff! Especially the flick lol. What year was that it made in ?


1982 wes craven flic


----------



## KERTWOOD

big C said:


> 1982 wes craven flic


 That's what I thought. I was a tiny lad back then.. Back to the car, Looks good! Keep pushing..


----------



## big C

One section welded in two more to go








When I bought the car it had a hei dis in it and to make it fit looked like some body beat the shit out of the fire wall with a claw hammer so in between welds on the quater I started hammer and dolly to it and its starting to take shape maybe now the hei will fit the way it should


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

COULD THAT BE THE TRUNK MURAL LOL PATCHES LOOKIN GOOD!!


----------



## big C

Started getting rid of the seam in the firewall and welding up a few holes I am not going to use. My welder was acting really shitty on me so I just called it a day. I think its the cheap ass ground clamp I am using so when I get me a new one Ill hop back on it but I got some other things to knock out in the mean time.


----------



## vouges17

*works looking good C *


----------



## Lownslow302

i love checking in on this whip the repair work is sick


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

big C said:


> Started getting rid of the seam in the firewall and welding up a few holes I am not going to use. My welder was acting really shitty on me so I just called it a day. I think its the cheap ass ground clamp I am using so when I get me a new one Ill hop back on it but I got some other things to knock out in the mean time.


:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> *works looking good C *


Thanks sleep



Lownslow302 said:


> i love checking in on this whip the repair work is sick


Thanks homie



S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## big C

Well I have had a very small window of time the other day while the red neck floor guys were finishing up the new floors in my house so I did manage to get the firewall fully welded up and start doing some grinding on it. Soon real soon I will start the bodywork on it.


----------



## regal ryda

looking good C :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

regal ryda said:


> looking good C :thumbsup:


Thanks mike im pushing hard for the metal work to be done by jan but remodiling my house has got me all fucked up.


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> Thanks mike im pushing hard for the metal work to be done by jan but remodiling my house has got me all fucked up.


dont trip C the house is way more important :yes:


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> dont trip C the house is way more important :yes:


Thanks sleep next weekend though im take a break from the house might hit the road and head to atlanta


----------



## big C

I want to give my dad, uncle and brother a big thanks for taking on the 115 degree Texas heat to go get my 62 cadillac for me today. I couldn't make it b/c my mother in law passed away Thursday afternoon so my had to cancel my trip to Texas to handle the funeral with my wife so they stepped up to the plate. Cars a one owner all o.g. been in the that same spot since 1980 till today:cheesy:


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Ah man!! That Shit there is going to look fucking nice!! Excuse my French. But I'm just being real wit Cha! Oh dat heat wave is everywhere bro we just got to bite the bullet to continue what we love to do. I'll pull out my little ass tent, shade my spot as much as possible and get er done. As we Texans say Lol. I'll b watching!


----------



## big C

The 62 still has the og bias ply tires on it and all 4 og t3 headlamps not to mention its got every option that caddy offered in 62. The guy I bought it from said that his grandfather ordered it in late 61 for his wife for a birthday gift and she kept it garaged till her death in 1980 thats when they drove it to where it was at and it sit until I came along. He said I was the first person to ask about it.


----------



## big C

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Ah man!! That Shit there is going to look fucking nice!! Excuse my French. But I'm just being real wit Cha! Oh dat heat wave is everywhere bro we just got to bite the bullet to continue what we love to do. I'll pull out my little ass tent, shade my spot as much as possible and get er done. As we Texans say Lol. I'll b watching!


Thanks homie but this ones going in storage until my 64 is a little further along. I picked up this sucker for basically nothing. Ill tell you this it cost me more to fill up the tank in my 06 ford f150 than what I gave for this car :shocked:


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

big C said:


> Thanks homie but this ones going in storage until my 64 is a little further along. I picked up this sucker for basically nothing. Ill tell you this it cost me more to fill up the tank in my 06 ford f150 than what I gave for this car :shocked:


Damn!!! That's nice yo, I really wish I could come across a ss impala for that. Either way though homie I'll b watching ur build. I'm not sure if I'll have to do any panel work yet but if I do I'll b hitting u up if don't mind bro.


----------



## big C

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Damn!!! That's nice yo, I really wish I could come across a ss impala for that. Either way though homie I'll b watching ur build. I'm not sure if I'll have to do any panel work yet but if I do I'll b hitting u up if don't mind bro.


Feel free anytime homie


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

big C said:


> Thanks brother what shop lol thats my backyard man I would love to have a shop im tired of laying in the dirt welding on my back shit sucks but hey you got to work with the scraps your givin right?


MOST DEFINITELY TRUE!!! !


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

pops killin them shorts aint it lol but naw sweet fin tailed lac


----------



## Ciscos63ht

Looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909

Nice build bro......if you don't mind can you show what you are using to sand blast.....getting ready to dig in on my bubble top and I wanna sand blast some parts....


----------



## big C

64 CRAWLING said:


> pops killin them shorts aint it lol but naw sweet fin tailed lac


Thats my uncle lol my dads on the other side of the car



Ciscos63ht said:


> Looking good:thumbsup:


Thanks homie



BLAZED_OUT_909 said:


> Nice build bro......if you don't mind can you show what you are using to sand blast.....getting ready to dig in on my bubble top and I wanna sand blast some parts....


I used a 40lb pressure pot(sand blaster) I bought from harbor freight. As far as sand I used the fine blasting sand I buy it from a local concrete and rock place 50lb bag is like 3.50. Ill get you some pics later on today.







)


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Skim said:


> man the inner rockers were solid thats rare!


Very true on this. My front floor brace was rusted at the end where it met up with the rockers. So I'll have to cut em and weld em.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

O OK MY BAD FOR THE MIX UP BUT WAS JUS PLAYIN THO


----------



## LURCH63

Haven't been in this part of the forums in a long while, nice work big c:thumbsup:


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Just completed reading and going thru ur thread homie. NICE ASS WORK BRO!!!! You've done some major ass surgery work to ur ride, to me that means a lot more in a car cause it's ur own personal work and not someone else's. Hope u don't ever sale that car when u complete it. Keep up not the good but amazing and great build going homie!


----------



## big C

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Haven't been in this part of the forums in a long while, nice work big c:thumbsup:


Thanks homie hows that tre coming along



Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Just completed reading and going thru ur thread homie. NICE ASS WORK BRO!!!! You've done some major ass surgery work to ur ride, to me that means a lot more in a car cause it's ur own personal work and not someone else's. Hope u don't ever sale that car when u complete it. Keep up not the good but amazing and great build going homie!


No it will not be for sale I have had it so long it feels like family plus it was my homies before I got it from him shit he had it almost 10 years before I got it and I bought it in feb of 02.


----------



## big C

Was out in the country today where I keep some of my parts and had to check to make sure my extra frame was still there This is the frame I am going to start wrapping once all the body works done. Super solid and straight frame its hard to believe the guy I got it from was going to cut it up and haul it off. He told me if I hauled it off I could have it.


----------



## regal ryda

big C said:


> Was out in the country today where I keep some of my parts and had to check to make sure my extra frame was still there This is the frame I am going to start wrapping once all the body works done. Super solid and straight frame its hard to believe the guy I got it from was going to cut it up and haul it off. He told me if I hauled it off I could have it.


SCORE


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Man that would've been nice as hell to find here in the lene. I'm also glad to read that you won't sell the ride. These are one of a kind collectors items and should b past down to ur kids or your most loved ones unless times are hard. Trust me I know how it is.


----------



## LURCH63

big C said:


> Thanks homie hows that tre coming along


it's just been sitting, haven't been able to get that dash sheet metal put in yet but I just got me job last week so hopefully I'll be able to dump a little more bread into it.


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> Was out in the country today where I keep some of my parts and had to check to make sure my extra frame was still there This is the frame I am going to start wrapping once all the body works done. Super solid and straight frame its hard to believe the guy I got it from was going to cut it up and haul it off. He told me if I hauled it off I could have it.


:shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## big C

Man it felt good to get back on the car today for a few hours. Finished up welding the seam in the firewall and welding up a few unused holes. Got it all grinded down next stop is body filler and block prime block some more lol


----------



## baggedout81

Sweet,gotta love a smooth firewall.Are ya get all crazy like Shibby did w/ his 64?


----------



## big C

baggedout81 said:


> Sweet,gotta love a smooth firewall.Are ya get all crazy like Shibby did w/ his 64?


Naw not getting that crazy really just wanted the heater hoses, them ugly ass plastic plugs that hold the inner firewall pad up and that horrible seam gone. Just semi shaved


----------



## big C

Well I have not had much time to work on the car in the past month but hopefully thats going to change here shortly. I was at my stash spot today so I figured I would snap a few pics of a few items I got stashed away. Theres way more than what I am showing this is just a few of the items waiting for this car.


----------



## big C

Last year I was at moultrie swapmeet and I was talking to a guy that had a 61 impala he said he got from cali that used to have hydros on it and he pulled everything off and turned it back stock. Well long story short I made the 2hr drive to see what he was working with and ended up bringing home all the hydro shit plus this sweet ass slip yoke drive shaft. It was a brand new aapco unit that was made for a th 350 short shaft wich is what I already have built for the car. Heavy duty center support and u joints got this bish for 75 bucks








been thinking of what I am going to do with this 52 spoke mclean for a while. Its a brand new never had a tire mounted bought it from a local tire shop that used it as a display wheel fucking things over 20 yrs old. But anyway its my new air hose reel lol








I just dont have trim and chrome in the stash spot theres a bunch of shit custom motor parts hydro shit etc heres a set of osc coils I bought from nacho here on lil when he was selling them many many moons ago. How many of you remember them osc coils?


----------



## juangotti

What part of Fort Worth you from homie?


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Looking real nice homie!! I wish I could've found a slip drive shaft for 75$. Mando from hi low got my ass. No trip though, homie help me out with a few obstacles I ran into.


----------



## big C

Was able to get a few hours in today I had some raptor liner bedliner that was almost at the end of its shelf life so I decided to put that shit to use plus I need to put the steering colum back in so I can move the car around and I wanted to spray behind the firewall first so it worked out good
















Oh shit here we go








Done before the interior goes back in I will be putting dynamat over the top of this so it should be super quiet


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Aww man that looks nice!! What kind of sealer did u use on those seams??


----------



## big C

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Aww man that looks nice!! What kind of sealer did u use on those seams??


3m fast and firm seam sealer but I wont use it again. Next time im using the seam sealer made by fusor.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

big C said:


> 3m fast and firm seam sealer but I wont use it again. Next time im using the seam sealer made by fusor.


Orale must've not turnt out the way u expected. I seen this Shit on the por15 site that says it's flexible but durable. U ever heard about it?


----------



## fullsize67

That Raptor bedliner is the shit, i used it in my truck, tinted to match the paint color. Looks good man


----------



## vouges17

damn C I see you been putting in work looking good homie


----------



## big C

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Orale must've not turnt out the way u expected. I seen this Shit on the por15 site that says it's flexible but durable. U ever heard about it?


The 3m is good but its expensive. I paid 20 a tube versus 11 for the fusor and I actually like the fusor better they were out the day I bought the 3m. I have not seen the stuff on the por 15 website but ill check it out.



fullsize67 said:


> That Raptor bedliner is the shit, i used it in my truck, tinted to match the paint color. Looks good man


:yes: Since this will be a street car I am going to spray the belly with the tintable version. I untapped the rest of it this morning and it turned out really nice.


vouges17 said:


> damn C I see you been putting in work looking good homie


Thanks brother I see you added another to the stable :h5:


----------



## regal ryda

shit I see you moving right along :thumbsup:


----------



## sixtyfourchevy

how long's the shelf life on raptor? I've got some lying around but it's old


----------



## big C

sixtyfourchevy said:


> how long's the shelf life on raptor? I've got some lying around but it's old


Not sure homie but I had that shit almost 2yrs sitting on the shelf hno:so I knew it couldnt have been much longr


----------



## vouges17

ttt


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

nice work! dunno how I missed this whole damn thread till now. found it looking for lower cowl pics @ where the rockers all meet up. mine are gone.


----------



## big C

ClassicGMJunkie said:


> nice work! dunno how I missed this whole damn thread till now. found it looking for lower cowl pics @ where the rockers all meet up. mine are gone.


Thanks homie. Soon real soon I will be back on it again


----------



## southGAcustoms

nice score on the 62, now you can park your 62 bad cad next to my 62 mean linc


----------



## Big Rob M

whats going on big C


----------



## big C

Big Rob M said:


> whats going on big C


Whats up homie hows your 62 coming along?


----------



## big C

My og lower quater came in yesterday so back on it today pics coming soon


----------



## big C

Ok heres what left of a supposed to be og quarter. This fucking lower q panel job has to be the biggest fucking joke. The seller shipped ups so when it got here it looked like they sit a 1000 pounds of shit on top of it wavy warped up and shit. I was pissed at this point but hey it was rust free right? Well kinda of sort of when I finished trimming out what was left of the og drp off it was really pitted on the back side so I hit it with the sand blaster. Looked good no blow threw but the metal in the rear half of the piece was hella thin. I hammerd some of it out and went ahead and welded it on. After looking at it I just didnt like what I was seeing so fuck it I just cut the rear section out and I am going to put a new piece in. After I am done it will be a nicer panel and it wont be as flimsy do to the thin ass metal.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

big C said:


> Ok heres what left of a supposed to be og quarter. This fucking lower q panel job has to be the biggest fucking joke. The seller shipped ups so when it got here it looked like they sit a 1000 pounds of shit on top of it wavy warped up and shit. I was pissed at this point but hey it was rust free right? Well kinda of sort of when I finished trimming out what was left of the og drp off it was really pitted on the back side so I hit it with the sand blaster. Looked good no blow threw but the metal in the rear half of the piece was hella thin. I hammerd some of it out and went ahead and welded it on. After looking at it I just didnt like what I was seeing so fuck it I just cut the rear section out and I am going to put a new piece in. After I am done it will be a nicer panel and it wont be as flimsy do to the thin ass metal.


I feel your pain with UPS...lost my fender skirts, smashed my front bumper filler panel, and made an S shape out of my inner rockers.


----------



## npazzin

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU :machinegun:UPS? 



DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> I feel your pain with UPS...lost my fender skirts, smashed my front bumper filler panel, and made an S shape out of my inner rockers.


----------



## big C

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> I feel your pain with UPS...lost my fender skirts, smashed my front bumper filler panel, and made an S shape out of my inner rockers.


Yea man they fucking suck it also dont help my wifes ex husband works for them cocksuckers


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Never had a problem Fedex, UPS however scary.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

big C said:


> I want to give my dad, uncle and brother a big thanks for taking on the 115 degree Texas heat to go get my 62 cadillac for me today. I couldn't make it b/c my mother in law passed away Thursday afternoon so my had to cancel my trip to Texas to handle the funeral with my wife so they stepped up to the plate. Cars a one owner all o.g. been in the that same spot since 1980 till today:cheesy:


Solid car and I like the color combo, I have experiance with this car so if you have any questions reach out any time. If you need anything let me know I have a four door parts car I have been picking apart.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

I HATE 3M FAST AND FIRM!!!! It cracks like a mother! I heard good thing about Fusor, it's a two part right?


----------



## big C

serve_n_swerve said:


> I HATE 3M FAST AND FIRM!!!! It cracks like a mother! I heard good thing about Fusor, it's a two part right?


I am sure they do have a 2 part b/c it seems like I remember using it years ago when I worked at the dealership but the stuff I am using now is just a single part like the 3m. Man I cant wait to get my 62 lac back to ga so I can put some work in on it she still has all 4 og t3 head lamps, one owner been parked out there since 1980. I am going to need a few parts only thing I know I will need right now is a gas door cover but I know theres a few more odds and ends.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

big C said:


> I am sure they do have a 2 part b/c it seems like I remember using it years ago when I worked at the dealership but the stuff I am using now is just a single part like the 3m. Man I cant wait to get my 62 lac back to ga so I can put some work in on it she still has all 4 og t3 head lamps, one owner been parked out there since 1980. I am going to need a few parts only thing I know I will need right now is a gas door cover but I know theres a few more odds and ends.


What is the product number, I would prefer a single application type. Also get me a list I got four door trim that is in good condition but won't work for me.


----------



## big C

serve_n_swerve said:


> What is the product number, I would prefer a single application type. Also get me a list I got four door trim that is in good condition but won't work for me.


Ill get that part# first thing in the morning


----------



## vouges17

whats good C


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> whats good C


What up sleep?


----------



## big C

Put my headlight mounting panels together I painted awhile back all new springs adjusters the headlight buckets are painted just got to finish polishing the retainer rings so I can mount my new bulbs
















Started working on these spots today just a few minor pin holes I welded up and then fixed this bullshit


----------



## big C

Heres the piece I fabbed up for the fender mounting bolt. It got dark on me so tommorow Ill finish the grinding and put it in some primer


----------



## big C

Got this thing finished and in primer I am off tommorow so I am going to re seam seal the entire cowl area. I got rid of all the old seam sealer when I sand blasted the car anyway from this shit 








To this


----------



## big C

serve_n_swerve said:


> I HATE 3M FAST AND FIRM!!!! It cracks like a mother! I heard good thing about Fusor, it's a two part right?


Here you go homie put some work in with that fusor today


----------



## npazzin

nice work on that mount


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> nice work on that mount


Thanks homie I have just been knocking out small shit its nothing major but shit that still has to be done


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:thumbsup: Nice work


----------



## big C

S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> :thumbsup: Nice work


Thanks man im still pushing along slow but sure


----------



## Madrox64

big C said:


> Thanks man im still pushing along slow but sure


looking good C !!


----------



## npazzin

i know its sunday, but any progress pics?


----------



## big C

Madrox64 said:


> looking good C !!


Thanks brother 



npazzin said:


> i know its sunday, but any progress pics?


Man I been pissed off all day went to windixie to pick up a carton of eggs and ended up getting into an argument with the cashier that almost turned physical lol. Motherfucker had the nerve to follow me into the parking lot talking shit then people started pushing us back and shit and his manager took his ass back inside and they made me leave. So on top of that its been raining and I have just not felt like doing shit all day.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Good build:thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX.

Looking good!! Keeps me motivated!! :nicoderm:


----------



## big C

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Good build:thumbsup:


Thanks homie. Got a friend that lives in atl maybe when its done ill bring it up and hit the streets for a night or two



817.TX. said:


> Looking good!! Keeps me motivated!! :nicoderm:


uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

Ok heres what I am working on now spot right above the taillamp mounting panel








Heres the replacement I cut out of a donor car nice and solid


----------



## Too-Low

good stuff homie:thumbsup:


----------



## abelblack65

Bad-ass build! Metal fab is sweet. Hope u post this much progress pics when u do the bodywork.


----------



## big C

Too-Low said:


> good stuff homie:thumbsup:


Thanks bro



abelblack65 said:


> Bad-ass build! Metal fab is sweet. Hope u post this much progress pics when u do the bodywork.


Thanks homie Ill be posting pics of this whole build from start to finish


----------



## juangotti

Where do you recommend you get new quarters from ?


----------



## big C

juangotti said:


> Where do you recommend you get new quarters from ?


I bought my pass q panel from hubbards and my driver I just did the lowers I used a repop lower section for the front and a piece of a lower og (b/c ups bent it to shit) and a piece of a repop for the rear. If you can get by using your ogs just doing the lower replacemant go that route b/c the full repop quarters require alot of fab work to make them look good. I have played around with the passenger just a little but when I get the car flipped around is when Ill be going all in on it. Trust me there will be plenty of pics when I do


----------



## big C

big C said:


> Ok heres what I am working on now spot right above the taillamp mounting panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the replacement I cut out of a donor car nice and solid


From that to this








feels like I will never get all the metal work done at least when I am done I will know what I have


----------



## regal ryda

uffin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:wow:


----------



## carlito77

TTT! Incredible fab work


----------



## big C

carlito77 said:


> TTT! Incredible fab work


Thanks bro just trying to get this thing done. My little brothers always fucking with me sending me pics like this talking about man Im getting ready to ride lol


----------



## big C

Im still plugging away got the deck lid on and where I want it so now I can get the pass q panel and the tail lamp panels and tail pan mocked up and get ready to start welding it all together
















put this bitch on and lined it up by myself talk about a bitch


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

You puttin In some serious work I here homie ! looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> You puttin In some serious work I here homie ! looking good:thumbsup:


Thanks homie. Looks like your getting it in on the 60 as well:h5:


----------



## big C

Spent today getting the repop quarter mocked up right now shes just clamped and held up with sheetmetal screws but I am happy how it came out so far. Also getting the tail lamp panels and tail panel mocked up
























Gaps looked really solid








There is still a few places that need attention but nothing major heres the worst but it should be an easy fix :happysad:


----------



## KERTWOOD

More progress every time I check in. Wont be long and you'll be a blocking machine :biggrin:.


----------



## big C

KERTWOOD said:


> More progress every time I check in. Wont be long and you'll be a blocking machine :biggrin:.


Lol you still heading down for moultrie


----------



## KERTWOOD

big C said:


> Lol you still heading down for moultrie


Yea. I probably will come check it out, but I really don't need any parts at the moment. I found the hook 10 min down the road from the house. A old swap-meet rat that's been in the business since the early 80's. He'll be at moultrie for sure! Old fella has a few acres of nothing but impalas and parts from 59-67. That's all he will fool with.


----------



## vouges17

I see you doing a damn thang C :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> I see you doing a damn thang C :thumbsup:


Whats been up big homie


----------



## juangotti

nice pics bro


----------



## big C

picked up a few things today fixing to get this shit started


----------



## KERRBSS

How do you like that all metal? What's the advantages? Thawt about using it on the frame.


----------



## big C

SIX1RAG said:


> How do you like that all metal? What's the advantages? Thawt about using it on the frame.


Its good but its pricey I paid 50 for the gallon of rage and 32 for a quart of the all metal. I am only using it in certain places like where I welded the factory seam in the firewall up and a few other areas I did patch work at. I think it would be great for a frame. Basically its aluminum reinforced filler making it alot stronger than regular filler. On the can it claims to be equivalent to using lead but I dont know about all that. I have used on some other cars I have done in the past and its always held up the key thing is though be ready to use it b/c it doesnt have a very long shelf life theres been 3 times when I have bought it from the paint store and it was already hardend up in the can.


----------



## big C

Ttt for no progress lol hopefully tommorow i can get back on it


----------



## juangotti

Pics are great, Gives me an idea of what my shit will look like


----------



## big C

juangotti said:


> Pics are great, Gives me an idea of what my shit will look like


Damn how bad is it now b/c I think mine looks like shit lol. Hell I am just ready to see this damn thing with a solid primer coat


----------



## juangotti

big C said:


> Damn how bad is it now b/c I think mine looks like shit lol. Hell I am just ready to see this damn thing with a solid primer coat


Man... my car needs alot of work.


















I should have all metal work and body work done in 9 months.


----------



## big C

juangotti said:


> Man... my car needs alot of work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have all metal work and body work done in 9 months.


:thumbsup: once you start stripping it down and cuttin old metal out it will start looking a whole lot better. I remeber around 94 I passed up a solid ass 64 up in wichita falls b/c it needed a fender, grill and the motor and trans. I still kick myself in the ass for that one dude only wanted 150 bucks for it:facepalm:


----------



## juangotti

Man.... Thats wild. Are you lifting this car? IDK if Im living mine because I want a duece and I want to use this Impala for trade possibly.


----------



## big C

juangotti said:


> Man.... Thats wild. Are you lifting this car? IDK if Im living mine because I want a duece and I want to use this Impala for trade possibly.


Yes sir she will be cut i dont think i will ever get rid of this thing i have had it so long it feels like part of the family.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Good progress playa


----------



## big C

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Good progress playa


Thanks homie


----------



## vouges17

ttt


----------



## brad.ruggles32

never pass on a solid body for 150...................lol leason learned:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> ttt





brad.ruggles32 said:


> never pass on a solid body for 150...................lol leason learned:thumbsup:


Yea but I was young, in high school, didnt know a whole lot of shit(even though I thought I knew everything), and to top it off I was broke as fuck plus that was 94 solid cars were a dime a dozen. Now dude wouldnt even got the whole 150 out his mouth and I would be loading that shit up


----------



## Boone

Good work homie


----------



## CANDY_LOW23

Nice work man. Makes me want an Impala now. Gotta get the Regal done first....


----------



## big C

Boone said:


> Good work homie


Thanks bro hows the maro coming along?



CANDY_LOW23 said:


> Nice work man. Makes me want an Impala now. Gotta get the Regal done first....


:thumbsup: what ever you do try your best to start with a solid body it makes the restore that much easier.


----------



## big C

Started wiping the mud today did it in two sections as you can see. I previously went over that ugly ass seam I welded up with some all metal then knocked it down with the da that shits to hard to hand block I would have been sanding on that shit 6 days and nights. Also when I did the metal work to the seam I shaved off the heater hose holes since I am not going to be running a heater. Now comes the fun part hours and hours of blocking but it will be nice and straight for when my homie rolando gets on it with the air brush.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

IM DROPPIN MY CAR AT YOUR SPOT LOL AWSOME WORK


----------



## serve_n_swerve

big C said:


> picked up a few things today fixing to get this shit started


Rage Gold is what I use! Good stuff.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> Started wiping the mud today did it in two sections as you can see. I previously went over that ugly ass seam I welded up with some all metal then knocked it down with the da that shits to hard to hand block I would have been sanding on that shit 6 days and nights. Also when I did the metal work to the seam I shaved off the heater hose holes since I am not going to be running a heater. Now comes the fun part hours and hours of blocking but it will be nice and straight for when my homie rolando gets on it with the air brush.


 oh yea put that work in homie Im tuned in on this one:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> oh yea put that work in homie Im tuned in on this one:thumbsup:


Thanks brother.
Well one side of the firewall is almost where she needs to be there were some pinholes and a couple low spots so I hit them with some glaze tommorow I will start on the driver side and finish the spot where the distributor sets at.








Also one step closer to loosing that ugly ass padded dash pad


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

serve_n_swerve said:


> Rage Gold is what I use! Good stuff.


x2 I use it to great stuff


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> Thanks brother.
> Well one side of the firewall is almost where she needs to be there were some pinholes and a couple low spots so I hit them with some glaze tommorow I will start on the driver side and finish the spot where the distributor sets at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also one step closer to loosing that ugly ass padded dash pad


:h5:


----------



## npazzin

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

Nice work man!


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> :thumbsup:





Mr Gee said:


> Nice work man!


Thanks guys pass side firewall is in primer tommorow ill start doing the driver side:happysad:


----------



## JOHNER

Nice progress! that all metal is a mf to work with,your hand will fall off trying to get that stuff smooth without a D.A.


----------



## big C

johner956 said:


> Nice progress! that all metal is a mf to work with,your hand will fall off trying to get that stuff smooth without a D.A.


:yes:


----------



## big C

Working on the driver side of the firewall now pics coming this weekend. So far its coming out really nice


----------



## big C

First coat of highbuild primer Ill let it sit a good month or so, so the primer and filler can shrink then Ill block and reprime.


----------



## KERTWOOD

Looks good buddy! I know its got to be nice stepping away from the metal work and moving forward.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

AWESOME! I love primer progress!



big C said:


> First coat of highbuild primer Ill let it sit a good month or so, so the primer and filler can shrink then Ill block and reprime.


----------



## big C

KERTWOOD said:


> Looks good buddy! I know its got to be nice stepping away from the metal work and moving forward.


It does I still got more metal work but I had to take a break from that shit for a few


ShibbyShibby said:


> AWESOME! I love primer progress!


Thanks shib cant wait till the whole bodys done


----------



## StinkyPete

big C said:


> picked up a few things today fixing to get this shit started


nice work so far top notch! have you ever tried you hand at leading? they make lead free stick or you can use regular lead. thats what im gonna roll with when i get to that stage on my seams


----------



## big C

StinkyPete said:


> nice work so far top notch! have you ever tried you hand at leading? they make lead free stick or you can use regular lead. thats what im gonna roll with when i get to that stage on my seams


Thanks brother, no I have not tried lead I have heard good and bad about it but I guess thats with anything lol. I know a guy that done alot of work with it but I just never really sit down and watched him work it enough to know anything really informative about it.


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> First coat of highbuild primer Ill let it sit a good month or so, so the primer and filler can shrink then Ill block and reprime.


aww shiznit looking good homie


----------



## serve_n_swerve

big C said:


> Thanks brother, no I have not tried lead I have heard good and bad about it but I guess thats with anything lol. I know a guy that done alot of work with it but I just never really sit down and watched him work it enough to know anything really informative about it.


Rage Gold is pretty good stuff, I even spoke to a couple of old timers that used lead in the past and said Rage Gold is a good filler. If you use the lead wrong the flux will eat away your paint, at least thats what I am told.


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> aww shiznit looking good homie


Thanks sleep swap meet time tommorow :x:



serve_n_swerve said:


> Rage Gold is pretty good stuff, I even spoke to a couple of old timers that used lead in the past and said Rage Gold is a good filler. If you use the lead wrong the flux will eat away your paint, at least thats what I am told.


The rage gold is good on my brothers 61 we used the rage extreme but to me its runny like glaze. Alot of people think that lead is just the fix it all nothing beats it never have problems filler. But truth is lead can pose just as many problems as a plastic filler. I was always scared of getting lead poison messing around with it hno:


----------



## big C

Hit the swapmeet today did some looking around and picked a few things up it was cold outside so I am going to go back tommorow supposed to be warmer outside. Seen this 62 rag I think they were trying to go for a rat rod look:facepalm:








Thinking about getting these just for the hell of it they look like there 14x8s :shocked:








Heres a few things I picked up for my 64


----------



## big C

I was really digging this. I think this would make a sick ass sunday cruiser just needs to be laid out


----------



## 6INDIVIDUALS4

MAD RESPECT FOR YOU HOMIE GOOD WORK!!!!


----------



## big C

6INDIVIDUALS4 said:


> MAD RESPECT FOR YOU HOMIE GOOD WORK!!!!


Thanks brother hows your 64 coming along


----------



## big C

Had a good time today at the swapmeet. Met up with bigwhit64 , edger and carlitos 62 and chopped it up for a few super cool ass guys. Did not take to many pics today b/c I had my son with me and there was always a huge crowd around. I did see this in the parking area I used to have one of these in 94 and I sold it :tears: the og owner died in 57 and his son got it and held on to it till I bought it in 94. I still got the 1957 texas plates off it.


----------



## impalaluv

good work homie ! went threw tha whole build ,cars came along way !:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

impalaluv said:


> good work homie ! went threw tha whole build ,cars came along way !:thumbsup:


Thanks brother its taking me a little longer than I expected but I guess one day it will hit the road again


----------



## calitos62

Good work homie!!!! And nice talking to ya on the phone today!....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Lookin good


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> I was really digging this. I think this would make a sick ass sunday cruiser just needs to be laid out


:yes:


----------



## big C

calitos62 said:


> Good work homie!!!! And nice talking to ya on the phone today!....


Thanks bro. See you guys soon:h5:



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Lookin good


Thanks whit your 57 is looking good



vouges17 said:


> :yes:


Sleep my brother you like?


----------



## vouges17

yep throw that bitch on some d'z and roll out


----------



## Zoom

vouges17 said:


> yep throw that bitch on some d'z and roll out


x2


----------



## regal ryda

big C said:


> Had a good time today at the swapmeet. Met up with bigwhit64 , edger and carlitos 62 and chopped it up for a few super cool ass guys. Did not take to many pics today b/c I had my son with me and there was always a huge crowd around. I did see this in the parking area I used to have one of these in 94 and I sold it :tears: the og owner died in 57 and his son got it and held on to it till I bought it in 94. I still got *the 1957 texas plates *off it.


hit up Skim he may be interested in these


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

sup wit It Big C keep pushin homie:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING BIG CEEZY!!*


----------



## vouges17

ttt


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

where's Big C oh well ttt ceezy:biggrin:


----------



## big C

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> where's Big C oh well ttt ceezy:biggrin:


Im still here lol been a busy ass weekend, had to do a stereo install in my little brothers charger and then put a distributor in my caddy so i been bustin ass this weekend


----------



## big C

But I did make some progress my other brother out in texas picked me up a solid ass hood and fender. Dont ask me why in the hell somebody caked all that damn filler on the bottom I feared the worst but after he sent me pics of the back side it just has a few small dings somebody tried to cover up :facepalm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## StinkyPete

:h5:


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> But I did make some progress my other brother out in texas picked me up a solid ass hood and fender. Dont ask me why in the hell somebody caked all that damn filler on the bottom I feared the worst but after he sent me pics of the back side it just has a few small dings somebody tried to cover up :facepalm:


that's a good score


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> that's a good score


Hell yea it was 150 bucks for both


----------



## LURCH63

Looking good big c:thumbsup:won't be long.


----------



## Groc006

Nice work on the '4!


----------



## calitos62

Looking good homie!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Good find


----------



## big C

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks homie


StinkyPete said:


> :h5:


Whats up brother :h5:



*FRANCISCO* said:


> Looking good big c:thumbsup:won't be long.


Whats up bro you been putting work in on the tre?



Groc006 said:


> Nice work on the '4!


Thanks brother you about ready to bust that deuce out?



calitos62 said:


> Looking good homie!!!


Thanks bro trying to get on that obsession level



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Good find


Whats up whit :wave:


----------



## serve_n_swerve

big C said:


> Hell yea it was 150 bucks for both


Good price, looks pretty straight


----------



## Groc006

big C said:


> Thanks brother you about ready to bust that deuce out?


Man, I wish.... I just got laid off of work. Gotta tighten up the belt and sell the Deuce. As much as I hate to, but you know family 1st. I'll keep the rag as long as I can so maybe I can finish it later.


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> But I did make some progress my other brother out in texas picked me up a solid ass hood and fender. Dont ask me why in the hell somebody caked all that damn filler on the bottom I feared the worst but after he sent me pics of the back side it just has a few small dings somebody tried to cover up :facepalm:


:boink: kep it pushin C


----------



## big C

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :boink: kep it pushin C


:h5:
Not going to be much progress over the next 2 months got a ton of shit going on but trying to squeeze as much time in on it as possible. Started doing the body work on the deck lid today








I wont need this for a while but damn it was to good of a deal to pass up so fuck it its going in storage for now lol


----------



## big C

Groc006 said:


> Man, I wish.... I just got laid off of work. Gotta tighten up the belt and sell the Deuce. As much as I hate to, but you know family 1st. I'll keep the rag as long as I can so maybe I can finish it later.


Man thats some bullshit!!!


----------



## calitos62

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63

big C said:


> Whats up bro you been putting work in on the tre?


not really c, just little odds n ends whenever I can get a little time. My kid gets most of my time lately.


----------



## Groc006

big C said:


> Man thats some bullshit!!!


Yea, tell me about it. Good thing is they called me back to negotiate a position but with a huge pay cut. I am thankful for that but the pay is gonna suck.


----------



## big C

Well Got the rage gold blocked out and got some glaze on it almost ready for the first coat of primer I really wished I had some slicksand but oh well. My line file tore up just as I started so I had to block all of it by hand wich was a major pain in the ass b/c when your cross hatching the block the damn trunk lids going up, down and side to side lol








If the bottom wouldnt have been rusted out this would have been the only spot to fix this small ass ding


----------



## stillrollin 64

Looking good


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> Well Got the rage gold blocked out and got some glaze on it almost ready for the first coat of primer I really wished I had some slicksand but oh well. My line file tore up just as I started so I had to block all of it by hand wich was a major pain in the ass b/c when your cross hatching the block the damn trunk lids going up, down and side to side lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the bottom wouldnt have been rusted out this would have been the only spot to fix this small ass ding


good to see you had time homie


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> good to see you had time homie


Man if it wasn't for work I would have more time to get a whole lot more shit done everything around me always seem so damn fast pace and there's always a million fucking things to do. Shits getting old real quick


----------



## big C

Trunks got the first coat of hb primer 
















Turning my attention back to the lower driver quarter now


----------



## npazzin

nice work, NOW CLEAN THE RUST OFF THEM SPOKES!!!!:rofl:


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> nice work, NOW CLEAN THE RUST OFF THEM SPOKES!!!!:rofl:


Man as soon as the body is off the frame im trashin them biaatches


----------



## big C

Picked up this sweet ass rear speaker grill and horn ring off ebay for 20 bucks. If I had the boxes you would think they were nos. Dude said they been in his shop for 35 years. They a little dusty but the chrome and emblem are super super nice


----------



## npazzin

NOW THATS A FUCKIN SCORE!!!!!


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> NOW THATS A FUCKIN SCORE!!!!!


It was crazy bc nobody even bidded on it. I thought for sure it would have at least brought 75 or better.


----------



## npazzin

some times its just meant to be LOL


----------



## sixonebubble

Looking good!!! Lots of work would be an understatement.


----------



## big C

sixonebubble said:


> Looking good!!! Lots of work would be an understatement.


:thumbsup:
I have been doing a few small things here and there nothing to tough. The homie sixonebubble hooked me up with these chrome swaybar end links.


----------



## Groc006

big C said:


> Picked up this sweet ass rear speaker grill and horn ring off ebay for 20 bucks. If I had the boxes you would think they were nos. Dude said they been in his shop for 35 years. They a little dusty but the chrome and emblem are super super nice


Very nice! Can't beat it for $20 bucks


----------



## cantgetenuf

here ya go homie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8g__x6ExM8


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

sup wit it Big C looking good in here fam


----------



## sixonebubble

big C said:


> :thumbsup:
> I have been doing a few small things here and there nothing to tough. The homie sixonebubble hooked me up with these chrome swaybar end links.


Thanks bro. There's more where those came from...


----------



## vouges17

_​ see you doing a damn thing C, thats whats up _


----------



## big C

Groc006 said:


> Very nice! Can't beat it for $20 bucks


:werd:


cantgetenuf said:


> here ya go homie
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8g__x6ExM8


Oh shit 



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup wit it Big C looking good in here fam


Thanks brother I be back in texas the end of feb



sixonebubble said:


> Thanks bro. There's more where those came from...


:thumbsup:



vouges17 said:


> _​ see you doing a damn thing C, thats whats up _


Trying my best brother sleep


----------



## juangotti

Nice progress


----------



## calitos62

TTT


----------



## Madrox64

SWAMP THING


----------



## big C

juangotti said:


> Nice progress


:thumbsup:



calitos62 said:


> TTT


Whats up brother



Madrox64 said:


> SWAMP THING


Yes sir hows the six four coming along?


----------



## big C

Lower driver quarter is fully welded in Pics coming tommorow


----------



## 196deuce

Nice work homie. keep it up..


----------



## calitos62

TTT for the homie!!


----------



## big C

Started griding on it today going to try and get it all grinded through the week so I can go ahead and start the body work on the quarter. Also got some small pieces I am going to take to the booth and put some color on.


----------



## npazzin

nice work


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:drama:


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> Started griding on it today going to try and get it all grinded through the week so I can go ahead and start the body work on the quarter. Also got some small pieces I am going to take to the booth and put some color on.


C putting in work :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

Damn it feels like I have not touched this car in a year. Its all good though cristmas day I am going all in


----------



## Emailad4me773

big C said:


> Damn it feels like I have not touched this car in a year. Its all good though cristmas day I am going all in


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve

man I feel the same way


----------



## big C

Well i did not get anything done to my 64 but I did manage to sell my bigbody :tears: I hate to see her go but I got cashed out really nice so that easied the pain a little plus on top of that I replaced her with my 62 caddy so i guess its all good. You will be missed fleetwood


----------



## Big Rob M

Merry Christmas Big C to you and ur fam


----------



## big C

Big Rob M said:


> Merry Christmas Big C to you and ur fam


You to brother :wave:


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Merry Christmas and looking forward to the Cadillac build


----------



## Skim

cody u putting in that werk brah


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

sup wit it brother ! hope u had a great christmas .


----------



## westcoastlowrider

big C said:


> Started griding on it today going to try and get it all grinded through the week so I can go ahead and start the body work on the quarter. Also got some small pieces I am going to take to the booth and put some color on.


:thumbsup:


----------



## kreeperz

NICE!!!


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> Well i did not get anything done to my 64 but I did manage to sell my bigbody :tears: I hate to see her go but I got cashed out really nice so that easied the pain a little plus on top of that I replaced her with my 62 caddy so i guess its all good. You will be missed fleetwood


thats whats up hope you had a good holiday


----------



## big C

serve_n_swerve said:


> Merry Christmas and looking forward to the Cadillac build


Thanks brother I am looking foward to it also there is not near as much metal work that need to be done



Skim said:


> cody u putting in that werk brah


Whats up t trying my best 



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup wit it brother ! hope u had a great christmas .


What up mike :h5:



westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks homie trying to hold it down for the east coast


kreeperz said:


> NICE!!!


Thanks bro



vouges17 said:


> thats whats up hope you had a good holiday


Sup wit ya sleep hows the 60 coming along?


----------



## juangotti




----------



## vouges17

60 is coming along good, bump


----------



## vouges17

Happy New Years homie


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> Happy New Years homie


Same to you brother sleep :wave: I managed to put in a little work yesterday


----------



## cut_six_tre

:thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> Same to you brother sleep :wave: I managed to put in a little work yesterday


post them pic's I know you took some :h5:


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> post them pic's I know you took some :h5:


Well heres the deal I put in some work but was not happy at all thats why I did not post any pics. Its a long story bro lets just put it like this the looser ass kid at the paint store mixed my base up wrong. I knew I should have never left the store with the shit but I went against my better judgement and it bit me in the ass. May be hard to see in the pics but the blower motor is more silver than green.


----------



## big C

The grill filler is from the first batch of parts I sprayed and is a true meadow green. I dont know what color the blower motor is I guess if the queer they got working at the paint store wasnt so worried about his fucking boyfriend blowing up his cell phone he could have matched my shit a little better.


----------



## 64imp-lowlow

Damn that sucks bro, but good build you have going on homie, about time someone on the east coast knows how low lows are supposed to be! Big rims dont make a lowrider, lol!


----------



## big C

64imp-lowlow said:


> Damn that sucks bro, but good build you have going on homie, about time someone on the east coast knows how low lows are supposed to be! Big rims dont make a lowrider, lol!


Thanks homie where are you located?


----------



## 64imp-lowlow

big C said:


> Thanks homie where are you located?


North Jacksonville, FL bro


----------



## big C

64imp-lowlow said:


> North Jacksonville, FL bro


No shit I am over here in valdosta I bought my driveshaft from a dude in orange park


----------



## 64imp-lowlow

Damn homie your right up the road then. I used to live right outside of OP but recently moved to north Jax a few months ago.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Big C , sup brother?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Nice color reminds me of my old 63 :thumbsup: coming along keep grinding


----------



## vouges17

bump homie


----------



## big C

Been slowley working back on the car in the last 2 days. FInnaley getting back on track after the hollidays and a few other things. Got the lower quarter in epoxy and starting laying the all metal over the splice seamed.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:thumbsup:


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

It's good to see u still putting in work homie!!! I got side track myself with holidays, weather, and a bunch of other shit. Back on it though check on me from time to time homie. Keep up the good progress.


----------



## big C

Thats whats up pete. Well yesterday I took that bullshit mismatched paint back to the store and they remixed me the right color this time so I had my flex fan sitting in back of my truck for awhile and decided what the hell lets give this shit the medow green treatment  I had no idea it was going to take me 2hrs to tape it up. And yes all the rivets are taped up front and back damn I could have taped up a whole car faster than it took me to tape up this shit. Painted pics coming as soon as I un tape it tommorow morning.








I also worked on getting the lower q panel ready for its first coat of mud


----------



## npazzin

ive heard good an bad things bout flex fans, what made you choose one?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> Been slowley working back on the car in the last 2 days. FInnaley getting back on track after the hollidays and a few other things. Got the lower quarter in epoxy and starting laying the all metal over the splice seamed.


I see you big C put that work in


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> Thats whats up pete. Well yesterday I took that bullshit mismatched paint back to the store and they remixed me the right color this time so I had my flex fan sitting in back of my truck for awhile and decided what the hell lets give this shit the medow green treatment  I had no idea it was going to take me 2hrs to tape it up. And yes all the rivets are taped up front and back damn I could have taped up a whole car faster than it took me to tape up this shit. Painted pics coming as soon as I un tape it tommorow morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also worked on getting the lower q panel ready for its first coat of mud


looks good brother ,what engine are you running in the 64 c?


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> ive heard good an bad things bout flex fans, what made you choose one?


Well several thing first it was free lol, second b/c the looks lol. I had one on my 83 cutlass and had no problems and my brother had one on his 77 nova with no problems. 



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> looks good brother ,what engine are you running in the 64 c?


Thanks mike you guys keep me motivated. My so called local homeboys damn sure dont but its all good alot of there free loading asses got cut off awhile back. For the engine og 283 all day baby this is lowriding not street rodding lol. It will be beefed up a lil but not much mild cam, edelbrock intake, headers, hei dist and bored 30 over but thats about it.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Yes!! Nice choice with the og283. I'm going all stock on my 327 as well.


----------



## big C

They nailed the color match this time around could not be more happy front to back putting some color on this bitch made a huge improvement


----------



## big C

Now I just have to clean the blades up and get the rest of that sticker off then back in the box she goes until further notice lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> Thanks mike you guys keep me motivated. My so called local homeboys damn sure dont but its all good alot of there free loading asses got cut off awhile back. For the engine og 283 all day baby this is lowriding not street rodding lol. It will be beefed up a lil but not much mild cam, edelbrock intake, headers, hei dist and bored 30 over but thats about it.


 trust me I've been there before thats why you help those who help you. LOL!!!! , and sounds just like about what I'm going to do I just ordered a shit load of parts for my small block. Im gonna build it to put out about 450-475-hp just cause of the extra weight added ,350 turbo tranny with 2800-3500 stall converter with a B&M stage 1 shift kit for them LS1 if they wanna stunt a little LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> They nailed the color match this time around could not be more happy front to back putting some color on this bitch made a huge improvement


 nice color selection reminds me of my old 63


----------



## big C

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> trust me I've been there before thats why you help those who help you. LOL!!!! , and sounds just like about what I'm going to do I just ordered a shit load of parts for my small block. Im gonna build it to put out about 450-475-hp just cause of the extra weight added ,350 turbo tranny with 2800-3500 stall converter with a B&M stage 1 shift kit for them LS1 if they wanna stunt a little LOL!!!!!!!


Dont get me wrong I love all types of cars I love going to the track and watching people make passes but I love my old school small block it just feels so right lol. 



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> nice color selection reminds me of my old 63


Yes sir that was a beautiful tre :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> Dont get me wrong I love all types of cars I love going to the track and watching people make passes but I love my old school small block it just feels so right lol.
> 
> Yes sir that was a beautiful tre :thumbsup:


I wish I would have kept it Big C, and I love Low rod as well Ive never owned one but I wont say I never will, Its crazy how you can take a small block and a fair amount of cash and put power out. Not to mention there easy to work on


----------



## big C

Well guys looks like the rest of my sunday is going to be fun :happysad:


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> They nailed the color match this time around could not be more happy front to back putting some color on this bitch made a huge improvement


Yeh that color on there looks good homie


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

big C said:


> :thumbsup:
> I have been doing a few small things here and there nothing to tough. The homie sixonebubble hooked me up with these chrome swaybar end links.


Can u still score some of these?


----------



## Madrox64

big C said:


> Well several thing first it was free lol, second b/c the looks lol. I had one on my 83 cutlass and had no problems and my brother had one on his 77 nova with no problems.
> 
> Thanks mike you guys keep me motivated. My so called local homeboys damn sure dont but its all good alot of there free loading asses got cut off awhile back. For the engine og 283 all day baby this is lowriding not street rodding lol. It will be beefed up a lil but not much mild cam, edelbrock intake, headers, hei dist and bored 30 over but thats about it.


----------



## big C

Madrox64 said:


>


:thumbsup:
Well put my first coat of hb primer on the rear lower while thats shriking I am going to move on to the lower front and start bodyworking it out. 








One step closer to getting some paint :cheesy:


----------



## Boone

Like it bro :thumbsup: keep up the good work


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> :thumbsup:
> Well put my first coat of hb primer on the rear lower while thats shriking I am going to move on to the lower front and start bodyworking it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One step closer to getting some paint :cheesy:


oh yeh Big C


----------



## big C

Boone said:


> Like it bro :thumbsup: keep up the good work


Thanks bro hows the maro coming along?



vouges17 said:


> oh yeh Big C



Well it was a little on the cool side so I took some time to go ahead and build my sub box. This is just a test run to make sure it fit before I finished it up now Ill pull it back out and finish all the seams etc. Incase anybody is wondering the back wall will be made out of lexan and there will also be a beauty ring around it to finish it off.


----------



## vouges17

3x8 or 3x10 either way :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> 3x8 or 3x10 either way :thumbsup:


3x8 sundown audio sa8v2, 4 6x9s, 4 6 1/2s and 4 1" tweets. Clarion deck and clarion eq gots to have my sounds.


----------



## cantgetenuf

Glad to c u gettin some work done on this.


----------



## calitos62

Looking good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

cantgetenuf said:


> Glad to c u gettin some work done on this.


Tryin my best seems like its taking forever lol



calitos62 said:


> Looking good!! :thumbsup:


Whats up dawg I meant to call you the other night about a few things
I been busting my ass on this car over the weekend mostley doing bodywork but I did pick these up fo the free. Thinking about doing the s10 g body spindel swap just not sure how far to extend the upper arms dont want the bull dogg effect. What you guys think?


----------



## KERTWOOD

big C said:


> not sure how far to extend the upper arms dont want the bull dogg effect. What you guys think?


Go with a 3/4 or 1 inch, that shouldn't put you out that far. Me personally, I would go with an even 1"


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I did 1 inch. remember you can always shim the upper A arms if you have to.


----------



## vouges17

1 inch works great


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

1 ' extension Big C if you do that caprice spindle swap you don;t need to extend them at all :no:


----------



## big C

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> 1 ' extension Big C if you do that caprice spindle swap you don;t need to extend them at all :no:


Yea thats what I have been told I dont think I am going to go with the caprice spindles though I think I am going to use the s10 they say they dont have as much poke as the caprice does. I guess I will just mock everything up and get a good look at how far they poke out with the s10 spindles


----------



## vouges17

ttt


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Sup Cody! How those s10 spindles work out? I can't decide to stay drum or go disk. Oh and what year s10 works?


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> ttt






ShibbyShibby said:


> I did 1 inch. remember you can always shim the upper A arms if you have to.


What up shib



regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks mike the chrome rear looks good hope to have me one soon



Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Sup Cody! How those s10 spindles work out? I can't decide to stay drum or go disk. Oh and what year s10 works?


Whats up pete? I have not bought them yet I have not had any time to roll out to my homies junk yard and pull any yet. If your going to drive the shit out of your car Id do disk. And the year of s10 it is one of the box styles like the 80s


----------



## big C

I been putting in a few hours getting all my suspension parts prepped getting ready for a chrome bath  man this shits alot of work


----------



## Sucio62

:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> I been putting in a few hours getting all my suspension parts prepped getting ready for a chrome bath  man this shits alot of work


if it was easy everyone would have it :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Ha ha ohhhhhhh yeah! I've been there! Insane amount of work



big C said:


> I been putting in a few hours getting all my suspension parts prepped getting ready for a chrome bath  man this shits alot of work


----------



## big C

Sucio62 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks bro



vouges17 said:


> if it was easy everyone would have it :biggrin:


:facepalm:,Whats this shit about you moving to texas MR calvin. Yall gonna fuck around and make me move back 



ShibbyShibby said:


> Ha ha ohhhhhhh yeah! I've been there! Insane amount of work


Man you aint lying no wonder good chrome shops charge so much.


----------



## KERRBSS

big C said:


> I been putting in a few hours getting all my suspension parts prepped getting ready for a chrome bath  man this shits alot of work


Polishing is the worst. I spent 3 weeks polishing my convertible rack for chrome. The outcome is well worth it thou. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ63

Whats the process? What are you polishing with?



big C said:


> I been putting in a few hours getting all my suspension parts prepped getting ready for a chrome bath  man this shits alot of work


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

I was wondering the same thing on what u used to Polish em with and what grit paper?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:








One step closer to getting some paint :cheesy:[/QUOTE]


----------



## npazzin

looks good


----------



## big C

SIX1RAG said:


> Polishing is the worst. I spent 3 weeks polishing my convertible rack for chrome. The outcome is well worth it thou. :thumbsup:


:yes:



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One step closer to getting some paint :cheesy:


[/QUOTE]Theres more done I just have not posted pics yet. 



npazzin said:


> looks good


Thanks brother looks like it wont be long and you will be driving your 64


----------



## big C

DJ63 said:


> Whats the process? What are you polishing with?





Project 1964 4dr. said:


> I was wondering the same thing on what u used to Polish em with and what grit paper?


This is what I use. I start with 36, then 180 and follow that up with the fine scotchbrite pad. Next piece I do I am going to do 36 then 80 then 180 I didn't do it this time b/c I didn't have any 80 so I just went with what I had. This is my first time doing this so if anybody else wants to chime in feel free. Its alot of work like the homie six1rag said but you would not believe how knocking off some sharp edges and rounding off a few corners will make the piece look. 








The center link is done and now ready for some chrome. Just think a few days ago it was an ugly piece of cast now shes all smooth


----------



## Mr Gee

big C said:


> This is what I use. I start with 36, then 180 and follow that up with the fine scotchbrite pad. Next piece I do I am going to do 36 then 80 then 180 I didn't do it this time b/c I didn't have any 80 so I just went with what I had. This is my first time doing this so if anybody else wants to chime in feel free. Its alot of work like the homie six1rag said but you would not believe how knocking off some sharp edges and rounding off a few corners will make the piece look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The center link is done and now ready for some chrome. Just think a few days ago it was an ugly piece of cast now shes all smooth


Fkn A...Pieces are lookin real nice BIG C!


----------



## DJ63

Just curious, does this process make the price of chroming cheaper or are you trying to get corners polished that the chromer might miss?


----------



## KERTWOOD

DJ63 said:


> Just curious, does this process make the price of chroming cheaper or are you trying to get corners polished that the chromer might miss?


A little of both. polishing your own pieces takes a step out of the process when sending it off for chrome. Not to mention, you tend to give a little extra effort and pay more attention to detail when it's for your personal ride.


----------



## KERTWOOD

Looking good C!


----------



## big C

Mr Gee said:


> Fkn A...Pieces are lookin real nice BIG C!


Thanks gee 



DJ63 said:


> Just curious, does this process make the price of chroming cheaper or are you trying to get corners polished that the chromer might miss?


Kertwood pretty much hit the nail on the head



KERTWOOD said:


> A little of both. polishing your own pieces takes a step out of the process when sending it off for chrome. Not to mention, you tend to give a little extra effort and pay more attention to detail when it's for your personal ride.






KERTWOOD said:


> Looking good C!


Thanks brother :h5:


----------



## KERRBSS

Those scotch brite pads are awesome. I Bawt the bigger ones that go on the 4 1/2 grinder. (Fuckers are not cheap) they werk awesome thou and cut down on the need for "elbow grease". That piece looks great. It's gonna look super nice chrome. Some people fail to realize the outcome of anything starts with perfect prep werk. Chrome and paint just enhance the hard werk you've put into something.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Damn homie that came out looking real nice!! Also Thanks for the tips on the grit and Scotch pad too. Would that work to Polish a-arms also? I'm at that stage now and I want to chrome them when I plate the tops and sides. I just don't want my weld beads to show on this part of my build. Wow bad ass work again bro!!! I look forward to seeing ur progress, it's very inspiring and motivating.


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> :facepalm:,Whats this shit about you moving to texas MR calvin. Yall gonna fuck around and make me move back


job wants me to move down there, it's up in the air who knows :run:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TTT I see you puttin in that work BiG [email protected][email protected]!:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

The chromers will polish it even finer and the outcome is magical! Brent (Mr. Impala) told me if you send him stock parts without any requests you'll get stock parts back with chrome on them. Who wants an ugly cast spindle or centerlink with chrome on it right? Totally worth the effort at home



KERTWOOD said:


> A little of both. polishing your own pieces takes a step out of the process when sending it off for chrome. Not to mention, you tend to give a little extra effort and pay more attention to detail when it's for your personal ride.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Is that a manual center link?

Mine looks different. 












big C said:


> This is what I use. I start with 36, then 180 and follow that up with the fine scotchbrite pad. Next piece I do I am going to do 36 then 80 then 180 I didn't do it this time b/c I didn't have any 80 so I just went with what I had. This is my first time doing this so if anybody else wants to chime in feel free. Its alot of work like the homie six1rag said but you would not believe how knocking off some sharp edges and rounding off a few corners will make the piece look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The center link is done and now ready for some chrome. Just think a few days ago it was an ugly piece of cast now shes all smooth


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ShibbyShibby said:


> Is that a manual center link?
> 
> Mine looks different.


yup i love the manual steering!


----------



## big C

ShibbyShibby said:


> Is that a manual center link?
> 
> Mine looks different.


You have the power steering one shib and your right why ride with some ugly ass cast parts when you can throw a little elbow grease at them and they look 100 times better


STRICTLY MIKE said:


> yup i love the manual steering!


I am keeping mine og manual same with the rear end no wish bones or y naners here.


----------



## npazzin

mines manual too, i figure itll be one less thing tjat could leak


----------



## big C

SIX1RAG said:


> Those scotch brite pads are awesome. I Bawt the bigger ones that go on the 4 1/2 grinder. (Fuckers are not cheap) they werk awesome thou and cut down on the need for "elbow grease". That piece looks great. It's gonna look super nice chrome. Some people fail to realize the outcome of anything starts with perfect prep werk. Chrome and paint just enhance the hard werk you've put into something.


x64 Im going to have to get me one for the 4 1/2 once I start wrapping my arms 



Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Damn homie that came out looking real nice!! Also Thanks for the tips on the grit and Scotch pad too. Would that work to Polish a-arms also? I'm at that stage now and I want to chrome them when I plate the tops and sides. I just don't want my weld beads to show on this part of my build. Wow bad ass work again bro!!! I look forward to seeing ur progress, it's very inspiring and motivating.


Thanks pete its took alot longer than I imagined but I am doing everything myself. Man I hate being a cheap bastard lol.



vouges17 said:


> job wants me to move down there, it's up in the air who knows :run:


What part sleep? If my wife wasn't close to retirement Id move back



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> TTT I see you puttin in that work BiG [email protected][email protected]!:thumbsup:


Trying my best mike Ill be back in Texas last week in march fuck I cant wait


----------



## KERRBSS

Get them pads off eBay. I think I paid $45 for 5 of them.


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> What part sleep? If my wife wasn't close to retirement Id move back


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

npazzin said:


> mines manual too, i figure itll be one less thing tjat could leak


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:good one!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

vouges17 said:


>


 come on down sleep , lets make it crack!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Trying my best mike Ill be back in Texas last week in march fuck I cant wait[/QUOTE] Its moving along steady stay at It C when U arrive here give me a shout big dawg!


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Holler at me when u come to the lene big C! I also think I found the build u were talking about. I commented just to b sure. Just Lmk if I did. Oh and Dude trust me being cheap is Kool!! I get all my steel from the scrap yard now instead of wasting cash on new steel from Muller. Shit works all the same!!


----------



## vouges17

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> come on down sleep , lets make it crack!


:x:


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


>


:thumbsup:


STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Trying my best mike Ill be back in Texas last week in march fuck I cant wait


 Its moving along steady stay at It C when U arrive here give me a shout big dawg![/QUOTE]:thumbsup:



Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Holler at me when u come to the lene big C! I also think I found the build u were talking about. I commented just to b sure. Just Lmk if I did. Oh and Dude trust me being cheap is Kool!! I get all my steel from the scrap yard now instead of wasting cash on new steel from Muller. Shit works all the same!!


:thumbsup: yup thats my little brothers 61


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

That 61 came a long way homie. Came out looking bad ass, just like the impala. Now That's talent my nig!!!


----------



## big C

Thanks Pete, well I had a little spare time this weekend so I did a few small odds and ends. Got these done and ready for chrome. I guess there not to shabby for my first time ever smoothing and polishing some cast.








My passenger side rocker has a shit load of pinholes so back in November I picked up a replacement from Hubbards impala:uh: and as you can see I am already having to get surgical on its ass. It looks like Stevie wonder braked it out. At this point I should have just fabbed my own but its going to have to do since I already bought it.








My homie stillrollin64 called me and told me about this turd. So I went to check it out I figured I may make an offer on it to use for a parts car but there wasnt anything worth a fuck on it man I seen better shit in the junkyard.








Today my lexan backwall for my sub box came in so now I can go ahead and wrap up the sub box project


----------



## calitos62

Looking good homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

big C said:


> This is what I use. I start with 36, then 180 and follow that up with the fine scotchbrite pad. Next piece I do I am going to do 36 then 80 then 180 I didn't do it this time b/c I didn't have any 80 so I just went with what I had. This is my first time doing this so if anybody else wants to chime in feel free. Its alot of work like the homie six1rag said but you would not believe how knocking off some sharp edges and rounding off a few corners will make the piece look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The center link is done and now ready for some chrome. Just think a few days ago it was an ugly piece of cast now shes all smooth


nice work on cleaning the parts up. from the work you put in on them. they could just be polished.....


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

big C said:


> Thanks bro just trying to get this thing done. My little brothers always fucking with me sending me pics like this talking about man Im getting ready to ride lol


hahahaaaaa, thats awesome...!!! 

i like his plaque too...

;-)


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

damn bro, chad told you were balls deep but i didnt imagine this much...!!! damn, i gotta give you MAD props bro, im scared to dive into the small as rear fender cancer i have, I can fix multi-million $$$ jets but am scared to touch my impala, LOL...!!!


----------



## big C

calitos62 said:


> Looking good homie!!! :thumbsup:


:h5:


Coca Pearl said:


> nice work on cleaning the parts up. from the work you put in on them. they could just be polished.....


Thanks homie got a few more to do then I am done 



RALPH_DOGG said:


> damn bro, chad told you were balls deep but i didnt imagine this much...!!! damn, i gotta give you MAD props bro, im scared to dive into the small as rear fender cancer i have, I can fix multi-million $$$ jets but am scared to touch my impala, LOL...!!!


Yea I have a shit load of man hours in it at this point. Im leaving for Texas march 21 but I got to stop in the falls first before I head to lenetown. I told that shithead chad I would fix that roof why I am there if he wanted me to.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

big C said:


> :h5:
> Thanks homie got a few more to do then I am done
> 
> Yea I have a shit load of man hours in it at this point. Im leaving for Texas march 21 but I got to stop in the falls first before I head to lenetown. I told that shithead chad I would fix that roof why I am there if he wanted me to.


hahahaaa, yeah: he mentioned that too...!!! shit, give me pointers, ill fix mine if someone that knows what they're doing tells me how to do it...


----------



## big C

RALPH_DOGG said:


> hahahaaa, yeah: he mentioned that too...!!! shit, give me pointers, ill fix mine if someone that knows what they're doing tells me how to do it...


No prob homie im down to teach anybody whos willing to learn.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

big C said:


> No prob homie im down to teach anybody whos willing to learn.


thats whats up, right there...!!!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sapo64209

big C said:


> Found this old pos 62 ss willing to lend me its roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well what the hell lmao


Hey homie weres this car at.. i need parts for my 62..


----------



## big C

sapo64209 said:


> Hey homie weres this car at.. i need parts for my 62..


Its in ga what parts you need homie?


----------



## big C

Put in a little work today before I started doing my early spring cleaning on my yard. Got these holes to fix in the lower cowl area.








Also started cutting off the passenger side rocker and to no suprise more rust lol. This is the last of it after the main body will be 100% rust free.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

hell yeah, then the fun stuff can finally begin...!!!


----------



## big C

It was a nice ass day outside so I cleaned up my yard raking leaves and shit like that. Behind my garage was getting junky looking so I decided to clean that up also. All this shit was from my Impala never realized there was so much damn metal back there anybody want to buy a 64 lol.


----------



## big C

RALPH_DOGG said:


> hell yeah, then the fun stuff can finally begin...!!!


Most of the body work is already done on the driver side just didnt take pics of it.


----------



## cantgetenuf

I got 5 on dat fo doh


----------



## big C

cantgetenuf said:


> I got 5 on dat fo doh


They would prob take it ill give you the # its in tifton still had the og 283 in it. They would have to give me 5 to take it lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YOU PUTTING A MOONROOF IN TRERE???


----------



## big C

64 CRAWLING said:


> YOU PUTTING A MOONROOF IN TRERE???


Nope


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

big C said:


> It was a nice ass day outside so I cleaned up my yard raking leaves and shit like that. Behind my garage was getting junky looking so I decided to clean that up also. All this shit was from my Impala never realized there was so much damn metal back there anybody want to buy a 64 lol.


looks like u got some good stuff


----------



## cantgetenuf

big C said:


> They would prob take it ill give you the # its in tifton still had the og 283 in it. They would have to give me 5 to take it lol


. 

I would take a 4 door any day


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

big C said:


> Nope


O OK I WAS ABOUT TO SAY I HAVE 2 FOR SALE IF YOU WAS INTERESTED


----------



## big C

cantgetenuf said:


> .
> 
> I would take a 4 door any day


Imo it was not worth putting any money into man it was a piece of shit. But if you want the # hit me on a pm


----------



## big C

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> looks like u got some good stuff


Its all junk shit Whit that I cut off the car or used for parts.


----------



## DUB562

man i like to see these old schools come from needing a lot of work to being restored like this man keep up the good work im learning alot from this post and others like it.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Damn home boy!! U sure did have a lot of spare metal parts. U should scrap what u don't need for some extra $$$$ in ur pocket. I had so much spare metal myself, and scrap it and didn't even spend any of my own cash for more complete sheets.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

TTT


----------



## big C

DUB562 said:


> man i like to see these old schools come from needing a lot of work to being restored like this man keep up the good work im learning alot from this post and others like it.


Thanks homie 



Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Damn home boy!! U sure did have a lot of spare metal parts. U should scrap what u don't need for some extra $$$$ in ur pocket. I had so much spare metal myself, and scrap it and didn't even spend any of my own cash for more complete sheets.


Oh trust me Pete its getting scrapped real soon.


6TRAE_DROP said:


> TTT


Sup bro tre looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

anymore progress bro...???

hey, when you coming down exactly...???


----------



## cougar_chevy

great build thread! went thru all pages,, Great reading etc. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## big C

RALPH_DOGG said:


> anymore progress bro...???
> 
> hey, when you coming down exactly...???


Sorry Ralph no progress and there prob wont be none till after I come back from Texas. Been really busy trying to get everything in order before I head your way. Ill be there march 23.



cougar_chevy said:


> great build thread! went thru all pages,, Great reading etc. Keep up the good work!!


Thanks homie still got alot more to come


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

I was wondering what had happened, but I feel u bro. U got a big trip coming up so other things become priority. Just b safe on ur trip down to the lene Playa.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

that's cool... well at least you know when you'll get to grinding... looking forward to meeting ya homie, I should have something started on the fkn car by then (I hope) LOL...!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

SUP BIG C


----------



## Zoom

Ttt for 100% rust free


----------



## big C

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> I was wondering what had happened, but I feel u bro. U got a big trip coming up so other things become priority. Just b safe on ur trip down to the lene Playa.


Ill hit you up and swing through homie :h5:



RALPH_DOGG said:


> that's cool... well at least you know when you'll get to grinding... looking forward to meeting ya homie, I should have something started on the fkn car by then (I hope) LOL...!!!


Man you will have 3 solid days to pick my brain for my limited knowledge lol :sprint:



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> SUP BIG C


Sup mike



Zoom said:


> Ttt for 100% rust free


Soon brother real soon


----------



## big C

Im going to be bringing back some nice goodies from Texas. My man skims hooking me up with some of that krum chrome so I can get my bling on :cheesy:


----------



## npazzin

NICE!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

big C said:


> Im going to be bringing back some nice goodies from Texas. My man skims hooking me up with some of that krum chrome so I can get my bling on :cheesy:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## big C

I figured some of you guys might like this. Picked it up saturday night 1938 gilbarco 96c. Got damn near every og piece still with it including the hose and nozel. Going to restore it soon.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

:drama:


----------



## Caballo

This ride is coming along real nice. I'll keep checking in to see the progress.


----------



## big C

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> :drama:


What up pete



Caballo said:


> This ride is coming along real nice. I'll keep checking in to see the progress.


Thanks homie give me a few weeks and ill be back on the grind


----------



## big C

147 miles from dallas. Fuck its been a long night


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Shit I'm just chillin Chad, b safe coming down this way homie.


----------



## Coca Pearl

big C said:


> I figured some of you guys might like this. Picked it up saturday night 1938 gilbarco 96c. Got damn near every og piece still with it including the hose and nozel. Going to restore it soon.


nice find. i woulds make that beer on tap


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

big C said:


> 147 miles from dallas. Fuck its been a long night


are u dropping stuff off


----------



## Zoom

Can't wait to see the chrome! Drive safe bro!


----------



## 505transplant

Bump


----------



## big C

So far I have had a blast. Ill post pics when I get back home this weekend.


----------



## big C

ALright heres a few pics I took from this past week. Just got home earlier today so Ill post more pics later. couple solid ass 64 4drs















These guys were a trip I needed the passenger side weatherstrip channel for my car. So they had a generator and a sawzall in the back of there truck. They came over and cut it for me for a 6 pack of cokes lol.


----------



## big C

A nice 57 wagon and a couple 61 bubbles the white one was a factory 4 speed car
























A 64 wagon and a vert 73


----------



## big C

G body guys will love this one








59 elco









bel air 2dr post would make a badd ass low rod


----------



## big C

62 had some good options








64 2dr








56 2dr post this car had a cool ass story behind it








hmmmm some 60 ac action. These tx boys loved some a/c optioned cars


----------



## $moneymaker$

where is this classic yard homie? i live in tx and i always wanted to go to 1


----------



## big C

$moneymaker$ said:


> where is this classic yard homie? i live in tx and i always wanted to go to 1


There just various places in north texas I went to over a course of a few days.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Glad to hear u made it home homie. Thanks for coming thru Playa!


----------



## big C

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Glad to hear u made it home homie. Thanks for coming thru Playa!


What up pete yea I was just telling my wife about homeboy in that mini van smoking the tires lol shit was epic


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

big C said:


> What up pete yea I was just telling my wife about homeboy in that mini van smoking the tires lol shit was epic


LMFAO: me and the boys laughing our asses off right now!


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Say homie, I forgot to ask when u were here. But ur brothers Buick, did it have a wishbone, or y bone? I'm still trying to decide what route to take.


----------



## big C

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Say homie, I forgot to ask when u were here. But ur brothers Buick, did it have a wishbone, or y bone? I'm still trying to decide what route to take.


It does not have either. Its all stock upper banna bar and pan hard rod.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Oh Ok.


----------



## big C

ON my way back to my dads house I spotted a couple 62s rotting away I really want this wagon factory 9 passenger


----------



## big C

Next day it was off to my brothers house where we mashed in his 61 buick man this fucker is bad ass. We went a peeped some more old cars but I did not take any pics. 
































Tommorow I will have some progress pics on my 64 worked on it today and I must say it felt great to get back on it.


----------



## big C

Started welding the quarter on. Had to bust out the portapower am I the only who has had these problems with these shitty repop q-panels:banghead:
















My brother was going to trash these 4 batt trays he built some years back. They need a little tlc but fuck they were free


----------



## big C

64 ss my brother just bought
























More than likely going to pick this up for my sons first project car


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

That ss is nice bro!!!:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

your bro shit is clean and your son should like his also


----------



## big C

Thanks pete and sleep. Yea the ss is nice but hes got some big plans for it.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Tell him to b sure and start a build thread homie!


----------



## big C

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Tell him to b sure and start a build thread homie!


I have tried to get him on here but he wont do it for some reason lol?


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

big C said:


> I have tried to get him on here but he wont do it for some reason lol?


Well it is hard to keep up at times. Maybe I'll see em rolling it?


----------



## mr box

big C said:


> Started welding the quarter on. Had to bust out the portapower am I the only who has had these problems with these shitty repop q-panels:banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother was going to trash these 4 batt trays he built some years back. They need a little tlc but fuck they were free


which way where you pushing with the portapower
what was the promblem with the quarter


----------



## big C

mr box said:


> which way where you pushing with the portapower
> what was the promblem with the quarter


I was pushing up and out. I did not install the tail lamp panel before the quarter so after the quarter was welded the top back was flaky ass hell looking. After I hit it with the porta power and got my tail lamp panels in and welded up now my quarter hieght and gaps are on point. These quarter are a lot of work to get them on and make them look right.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

big C said:


> I have tried to get him on here but he wont do it for some reason lol?


i keep trying to get him to make a facebook too, he wont do that either, LOL...!!!


----------



## big C

RALPH_DOGG said:


> i keep trying to get him to make a facebook too, he wont do that either, LOL...!!!


Yea sometimes hes a real douch lmao


----------



## Groc006

big C said:


> Started welding the quarter on. Had to bust out the portapower am I the only who has had these problems with these shitty repop q-panels:banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother was going to trash these 4 batt trays he built some years back. They need a little tlc but fuck they were free


When I test fitted the diver side quarter on my Rag along with the new weather strip rail, it don't line up for shit. I haven't had a chance to try and figure out why but I'm sure I'm gonna fight it like you.


----------



## DanielDucati

That Buick Electra Is BaddAss!!!:thumbsup:


big C said:


> Next day it was off to my brothers house where we mashed in his 61 buick man this fucker is bad ass. We went a peeped some more old cars but I did not take any pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommorow I will have some progress pics on my 64 worked on it today and I must say it felt great to get back on it.


----------



## big C

Groc006 said:


> When I test fitted the diver side quarter on my Rag along with the new weather strip rail, it don't line up for shit. I haven't had a chance to try and figure out why but I'm sure I'm gonna fight it like you.


I bought an oem weatherstrip channel. If you dont have a porta power get you one. I bought mine from harbor frieght and I have used the hell out of it. 


DanielDucati said:


> That Buick Electra Is BaddAss!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## patzt64

how do you cut the sides when taking off the roof skin without messing it up need to replace skin and drip rails


----------



## patzt64

when drilling the spot welds on the roof skin do you just go through the first layer or drill all the way through


----------



## big C

patzt64 said:


> how do you cut the sides when taking off the roof skin without messing it up need to replace skin and drip rails


I am not sure what you mean by this one? Are you talking about cutting off the old roof skin or the one one you want to replace the old one with? Give me a little more detail.



patzt64 said:


> when drilling the spot welds on the roof skin do you just go through the first layer or drill all the way through


You just drill through the first layer


----------



## senossc

Verey nice dump !!!!!


----------



## mademan9

I'm having the same problems with my repop quarters.


----------



## patzt64

i mean im taking my roof skin off and drip rails but dont no how to cut the sides off of the roof skin I no about the spot welds around windows but not sides if I get another one from junk yard I would want to cut the roof skin off perfect cuz that will be the one im putting on my car


----------



## patzt64

im doing a 64 ss doing all the same stuff you are so im trying to learn a lil by looking at your photographs and I have a lot of question on this restoration dont no how to post it up on project rides but iif your available I could ask some questions when I need t


----------



## patzt64

mademan9 said:


> I'm having the same problems with my repop quarters.


what yall mean by repop quarters


----------



## big C

senossc said:


> Verey nice dump !!!!!


:thumbsup:



mademan9 said:


> I'm having the same problems with my repop quarters.


Yea they have not been very user freindly. Im going to work on it some more tomorrow.



patzt64 said:


> i mean im taking my roof skin off and drip rails but dont no how to cut the sides off of the roof skin I no about the spot welds around windows but not sides if I get another one from junk yard I would want to cut the roof skin off perfect cuz that will be the one im putting on my car


I got you. Well on the skin I trashed I just used a cut off wheel and cut it up the sides along the drip rail then removed what was left after I took the whole skin off. The drip rails weld to the main support then the skin sits over them and welds to them. The driprails will have spotwelds in it where its welded to the skin. Its a pain in the ass and takes alot of time to separate the two but it can be done. If you need any help just hit me on a pm homie Ill help you with what I can. Repop quarters are aftermarkets like the ones you buy out of a hubbards or car shop catalog.


----------



## big C

Couple pieces I molded and polished are back from chrome. They turned out really nice. There is a heavy overcast today so pics do them no justice.


----------



## Groc006

patzt64 said:


> what yall mean by repop quarters


Repop means , reproduction parts or in this case , reproduction quarters.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

big C said:


> Couple pieces I molded and polished are back from chrome. They turned out really nice. There is a heavy overcast today so pics do them no justice.


 Damn they look good homie!! Did skim do those for u?


----------



## djart81

Your thread gets me pumped... Cant wait till I get this far along. Im just starting and it seems like its never gonna get there. LOL!!


----------



## vouges17

looking good homie


----------



## big C

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Damn they look good homie!! Did skim do those for u?


:yes:



djart81 said:


> Your thread gets me pumped... Cant wait till I get this far along. Im just starting and it seems like its never gonna get there. LOL!!


Thanks homie its been a long road for me and its only about half way there I still have a long way to go.


vouges17 said:


> looking good homie


:h5:


----------



## big C

Skim sent me this pic yesterday my rearend housing is done


----------



## djart81

big C said:


> Skim sent me this pic yesterday my rearend housing is done


That looks madd ILL!! Can't wait to see it on the ride!!!


----------



## CJAY

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!! TTT!!


----------



## Zoom

big C said:


> Skim sent me this pic yesterday my rearend housing is done


Looks real good bro


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Looks fucking nice homie!!!!


----------



## vouges17

rear end looks good homie


----------



## big C

djart81 said:


> That looks madd ILL!! Can't wait to see it on the ride!!![/ :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> CJAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!! TTT!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks real good bro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> Project 1964 4dr. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fucking nice homie!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup pete:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> vouges17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> rear end looks good homie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :naughty:
Click to expand...


----------



## big C

Well I am still plugging away got my driver side tail lamp mounting panel all mocked up and welded in. Heres a pic mocked up right before I welded it in.

Its getting closer and closer to becoming a complete car again. Keep in mind I am not building a turntable car this thing will be on the street alot.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

What you're not building a turntable car !!!!!!!!come on man.... Ha ha 
What up big C


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

GROSS LOOK AT THAT CAT!!!!!!!







[/URL][/QUOTE]


----------



## big C

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> GROSS LOOK AT THAT CAT!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


[/QUOTE]
What up whit naw homie no show cars here st8 freeway mashing on this side. Cmon man why you got to do the homie tonys cat like that lmao


----------



## big C

Ok here what I am going to tackle next this is up top where the quarter meets the taillamp mounting panel. As you can see its chewed up pretty damn bad.


----------



## wired61

lookin good!!keep it up


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

:thumbsup: SELF NOTE PAGE 19...



BUILD IS EXCELLENT!


----------



## big C

wired61 said:


> lookin good!!keep it up


Thanks mo :h5:



BrownAzt3ka said:


> :thumbsup: SELF NOTE PAGE 19...
> 
> 
> 
> BUILD IS EXCELLENT!


Thanks homie its been a long road so far but I still got alot of miles to travel.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

big C said:


> Skim sent me this pic yesterday my rearend housing is done


fuck yeah doggie...!!!


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> Ok here what I am going to tackle next this is up top where the quarter meets the taillamp mounting panel. As you can see its chewed up pretty damn bad.


putting in work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Looking mean and green


----------



## big C

RALPH_DOGG said:


> fuck yeah doggie...!!!


What up dude:wave:



vouges17 said:


> putting in work homie :thumbsup:


Trying my best sleep so far I have done everything myself except sit the roof skin on. It seems like its taking forever just to get the body in primer. I used to do paint/body for a living and I have seen alot of shit work in my time so I have some trust issues with letting others touch the car. 



SIXONEFORLIFE said:


> Looking mean and green


mean green banjo strumming machine


----------



## big C

Heres another spot I tackled today. Anybody who has installed a repop trunk floor in the 64s know this is a problem. The repop trunk floor dont come with enough metal for the corners.

So heres a patch I fabbed up today made it out of two pieces. I thought it would have been a hell of alot easier than it was lol.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Looking good bro! :thumbsup: I took a lil break, but I'm back on it. Pics soon homie.


----------



## vouges17

:wave:


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Damn bro I hope I dont have that much trouble with my trunk pans! Keep us posted!


----------



## big C

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Damn bro I hope I dont have that much trouble with my trunk pans! Keep us posted!


im still working on it just a lot of spot welds and griding nothing exciting or pic worthy right now. I did pick up a 64 for my sons first build.


----------



## npazzin

would like to see that corner patch you made installed, since ima have to do the same thing on my car! nice work btw!!!


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> would like to see that corner patch you made installed, since ima have to do the same thing on my car! nice work btw!!!


Give me a few days so I can post a finished pic. Right now it looks like shit b/c its just grinded welds with some primer thrown on it lol.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

big C said:


> im still working on it just a lot of spot welds and griding nothing exciting or pic worthy right now. I did pick up a 64 for my sons first build.


:thumbsup: hell yea homie, tell him to post pics!


----------



## big C

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> :thumbsup: hell yea homie, tell him to post pics!


ill have to post the pics lol


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

big C said:


> ill have to post the pics lol


Lol I gotcha playa! Ill b looking for those pics then! I might try and get my other son a vert:x: just waiting on the right price cause it needs a LOT of work! After working on this one I've noticed that its not cheap so I know what to look out for now.


----------



## big C

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Lol I gotcha playa! Ill b looking for those pics then! I might try and get my other son a vert:x: just waiting on the right price cause it needs a LOT of work! After working on this one I've noticed that its not cheap so I know what to look out for now.


Here you go pete its one I came up on when I was out your way a couple weeks ago super solid. 327,ac,ps,pb 100% complete. Got a hell of a deal on it:biggrin:


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

big C said:


> Here you go pete its one I came up on when I was out your way a couple weeks ago super solid. 327,ac,ps,pb 100% complete. Got a hell of a deal on it:biggrin:


Nice score homie! :wow:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

:inout:


----------



## big C

RALPH_DOGG said:


> :inout:


I know I know but weathers been shitty. I have been doing small stuff thoughlike got my pass side weatherstrip channel sandblasted and primed so I can weld it on.


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> Here you go pete its one I came up on when I was out your way a couple weeks ago super solid. 327,ac,ps,pb 100% complete. Got a hell of a deal on it:biggrin:


nice come up homie!


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> nice come up homie!


What up sleep? If all goes weell ill be back on the swamp thing this weekend:x:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

sup big c !lookin good up in here


----------



## big C

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup big c !lookin good up in here


What up mike im still at it finishing up all the metal work on the back so I can get the body off the frame


----------



## Fleetwood Slim

damn, you just be finding impala's all over the place. where im at it, they would charge you 8k for the one you cut the top off


----------



## big C

Fleetwood Slim said:


> damn, you just be finding impala's all over the place. where im at it, they would charge you 8k for the one you cut the top off


The pics I post are just a small portion of the cars I come across. Hell today I found a 60 and 2 62s. Most of the time there just your basic run of the mill 4drs with no options and 9 out of 10 times I always get the same ol shit either no there not for sale or if they are I could buy a vert for what they want.


----------



## big C

And alot times I come across shit like this lol


----------



## KERTWOOD

big C said:


> And alot times I come across shit like this lol



LOL.. Got to luv Southern GA!


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

big C said:


> And alot times I come across shit like this lol


Thats almost as good as the mini van burnout! Lol! U doing good bro!?


----------



## big C

KERTWOOD said:


> LOL.. Got to luv Southern GA!


Whats up brother how you been?



Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Thats almost as good as the mini van burnout! Lol! U doing good bro!?


The mini van burnout was fucking epic :roflmao:. Im hanging in there trying to find time to work on the 64 :h5:


----------



## npazzin

big C said:


> There just various places in north texas I went to over a course of a few days.


so there a secret? :dunno:


----------



## npazzin

come on mayne! I need to find me some og sheet metal too!!!


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

big C said:


> Whats up brother how you been?
> 
> The mini van burnout was fucking epic :roflmao:. Im hanging in there trying to find time to work on the 64 :h5:


I feel u bro! Ive been a lil lazy to b honest. Its starting to get hot and miserable so I've been doing what I can in da mornings and evenings. Its not as hot then, but ill get use to it. It takes me a lil time to get adjusted to the heat lol.


----------



## KERTWOOD

big C said:


> Whats up brother how you been?


I'm good C, Just taking it slow and steady. Dropping in on Swamp Thing from time-2-time to see what's cracking.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:64


----------



## big C

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:64


:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> would like to see that corner patch you made installed, since ima have to do the same thing on my car! nice work btw!!!


Heres the passenger side homie.


----------



## npazzin

yikes! you werent kidding, bet that shit is a pain in the ass to do! well atleast it only has to be solid an not pretty since youll never see it! thanks for the info, gona have to go through the same shit myself


----------



## big C

The whole back is together again. Been grinding and putting some epoxy over the bare welds until bodywork begins its starting to look like a 64 again :cheesy: Before, the drop offs and lower pass wheel well were also replace after this pic was took.

And after there is still more work but its really close to bieng 100%


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> yikes! you werent kidding, bet that shit is a pain in the ass to do! well atleast it only has to be solid an not pretty since youll never see it! thanks for the info, gona have to go through the same shit myself


Im going to body work it out top and bottom so it will deff look like one piece. Ill post the pics after I am finished and its been seam sealed.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

big C said:


> The whole back is together again. Been grinding and putting some epoxy over the bare welds until bodywork begins its starting to look like a 64 again :cheesy: Before, the drop offs and lower pass wheel well were also replace after this pic was took.
> 
> And after there is still more work but its really close to bieng 100%


wow


----------



## KERTWOOD

Looks like it's about rotisserie time.


----------



## big C

TONY MONTANA said:


> wow


Thanks bro its been a long ass road so far but im getting close. 


KERTWOOD said:


> Looks like it's about rotisserie time.


Soon still got a few more small things to do like fix the body line on the repop quarter in the door jamb and do a pass rocker.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

looking real good homie...


----------



## npazzin

Bump


----------



## slo

big C said:


> The whole back is together again. Been grinding and putting some epoxy over the bare welds until bodywork begins its starting to look like a 64 again :cheesy: Before, the drop offs and lower pass wheel well were also replace after this pic was took.
> 
> And after there is still more work but its really close to bieng 100%


man that looks like it came out solid as fk.


----------



## big C

RALPH_DOGG said:


> looking real good homie...






npazzin said:


> Bump


:h5:


slo said:


> man that looks like it came out solid as fk.


thanks homie its coming along bodywork starts soon.


----------



## npazzin

Ttt


----------



## rolling deep

Wow nice work better then a shop.


----------



## big C

rolling deep said:


> Wow nice work better then a shop.


Thanks bro


----------



## big C

IN between welding and grinding I decided to do a little body work so I started on the taillamp mounting panels. Damn for bieng brand new these things were wavy as hell :banghead: 

Damn they look a hell of a hundered times better now after a nice coat of h.b primer


----------



## regal ryda

100% brand new ride when you get done :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

regal ryda said:


> 100% brand new ride when you get done :thumbsup:


Thanks Mike hope to enjoy it for years I never plan to get rid of this one.


----------



## big C

Got home today and had a big ass box from skim waiting on me. Shit came out nice as hell pics dont do it no justice


----------



## big C

Wow  Damn I must be doing something right
There are currently 19 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 18 guests)


----------



## KERTWOOD

big C said:


> Wow  Damn I must be doing something right
> There are currently 19 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 18 guests)


Fool, you can't count..! LOL....

There are currently 31 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 29 guests)



KERTWOOD
jtheshowstoppper


Good Shit C!


----------



## big C

KERTWOOD said:


> Fool, you can't count..! LOL....
> 
> There are currently 31 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 29 guests)
> 
> 
> 
> KERTWOOD
> jtheshowstoppper
> 
> Good Shit C!


Damnit man looks like I am going to have to spend the night in the garage so I can add more progress pics


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Awwww shit looking great Big C. Keep chippin away at it brother!


----------



## blackcherry 84

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Awwww shit looking great Big C. Keep chippin away at it brother!


X2! you do some amazing work Big C, cant wait to see it when its done


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

progress is looking good in here


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

big C said:


> Got home today and had a big ass box from skim waiting on me. Shit came out nice as hell pics dont do it no justice


hell yeah...!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Lookin good


----------



## big C

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Awwww shit looking great Big C. Keep chippin away at it brother!


What up mike



blackcherry 84 said:


> X2! you do some amazing work Big C, cant wait to see it when its done


thanks homie



AmericanBully4Life said:


> :thumbsup:


trying to get on your level brother



Coca Pearl said:


> progress is looking good in here


thanks bro



RALPH_DOGG said:


> hell yeah...!!!


time for you to get down and dirty on that 6 muthafunkin 7 brother



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Lookin good


whats up whit:h5:


----------



## big C

OK I have been busting my ass this weekend so here a just a few pics. First I worked out the decklid one more time with the long block and shes ready for paint :cheesy:

Next I bodyworked the radio opening. The prior owner had cut it and folded the bottom down to fit an 8track in it. So i pulled the metal back up and welded it. A little hammer and dolly action along with a skim coat of filler and some hb primer and shes almost as good as new. Ill give it time to shrink then reblock and reprime and it will be as good as new. Dont trip on my cardboard masking job I was ready to knock off for the day and didnt feel like taping it up for such a small spot lol

Today I started to mock up the front end so I can drill the holes for my trim in the fender and thats where I am at.


----------



## blackcherry 84

big C said:


> OK I have been busting my ass this weekend so here a just a few pics. First I worked out the decklid one more time with the long block and shes ready for paint :cheesy:
> 
> Next I bodyworked the radio opening. The prior owner had cut it and folded the bottom down to fit an 8track in it. So i pulled the metal back up and welded it. A little hammer and dolly action along with a skim coat of filler and some hb primer and shes almost as good as new. Ill give it time to shrink then reblock and reprime and it will be as good as new. Dont trip on my cardboard masking job I was ready to knock off for the day and didnt feel like taping it up for such a small spot lol
> 
> Today I started to mock up the front end so I can drill the holes for my trim in the fender and thats where I am at.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

not bad, your gettng there quick bro... and chad already asked about welding, so pretty soon homie...!!!


----------



## RicardoTorres509

Dam just went threw the whole thread an man straightmotivation to get my ass to work on my 63 ss


----------



## regal ryda

work looks great as alway C :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardtop6459

64 looking good man , I got tons of parts if you need any pm me , wiring harness, lights, interior lights ,


----------



## DUB562

what up big C i gotta a? go to my http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/358774-64-impala-build.html and check it out. its about the lower a arms.


----------



## big C

RALPH_DOGG said:


> not bad, your gettng there quick bro... and chad already asked about welding, so pretty soon homie...!!!


Yea if I could keep people from walking off with my parts



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:



RicardoTorres509 said:


> Dam just went threw the whole thread an man straightmotivation to get my ass to work on my 63 ss


Thanks brother make sure to start a build topic when you do


regal ryda said:


> work looks great as alway C :thumbsup:


Thanks mike hope to see you guys at next years picnic



Hardtop6459 said:


> 64 looking good man , I got tons of parts if you need any pm me , wiring harness, lights, interior lights ,


Thanks bro will do


DUB562 said:


> what up big C i gotta a? go to my http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/358774-64-impala-build.html and check it out. its about the lower a arms.


Dub sent you a pm homie


----------



## big C

Well guys looks like I got somebody in my nieghborhood with some sticky ass hands. Fuckers climed over my fence monday night and ripped me off. They stole a bunch of shit for this car and some caddy parts I had. Its all good though it will come to light sooner than later. One minor setback making way for a major comeback


----------



## KERTWOOD

big C said:


> Well guys looks like I got somebody in my nieghborhood with some sticky ass hands. Fuckers climed over my fence monday night and ripped me off. They stole a bunch of shit for this car and some caddy parts I had. Its all good though it will come to light sooner than later. One minor setback making way for a major comeback


They will reap what they sow 30 fold, is what the Bible says.. Don't worry C, keep pushing. Blessings are right around the corner.


----------



## 8t4mc

sorry to hear that man..


----------



## KERTWOOD

Oh, by the way. you need one of these..









for the next time they want to try it.. He hears everyhing..


----------



## big C

KERTWOOD said:


> They will reap what they sow 30 fold, is what the Bible says.. Don't worry C, keep pushing. Blessings are right around the corner.


:yes: :h5:


8t4mc said:


> sorry to hear that man..


Its cool man just sucks b/c I bust my ass everyday to have what I have and to just for some pos who dont want to work to come and take it. I am sure most of it has already ended up at the scrap yard b/c nobodys riding a 64 around here and they took mostly large bulky heavy stuff like my bumpers, driveshaft etc.


KERTWOOD said:


> Oh, by the way. you need one of these..
> 
> View attachment 661077
> 
> 
> for the next time they want to try it.. He hears everyhing..


Hes beautiful brother. That was the first thing my wife said we need to get. Shes scarred up now knowing somebody was creeping around our backyard while we were sleeping. And I leave out at 430 in the morning to go to work so its just her there.


----------



## Mr Gee

big C said:


> :yes: :h5:
> 
> Its cool man just sucks b/c I bust my ass everyday to have what I have and to just for some pos who dont want to work to come and take it. I am sure most of it has already ended up at the scrap yard b/c nobodys riding a 64 around here and they took mostly large bulky heavy stuff like my bumpers, driveshaft etc.
> Hes beautiful brother. That was the first thing my wife said we need to get. Shes scarred up now knowing somebody was creeping around our backyard while we were sleeping. And I leave out at 430 in the morning to go to work so its just her there.


Sorry to hear that man...We had a bull terrier he got put to sleep, took a few months but I broke down and got a Blue Nose, so yeah...they do help watch the yard!!


----------



## DUB562

time to get a dog or cameras.


----------



## regal ryda

damn C thats real shitty of whoever it is, its probably one of your "boys" too like homie said earlier it will come back 30 fold for them, dont let them stop your dream though keep pushin


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

damn, yeah your bro told me about that & i was like: WTF...!!! that sucks bro, keep your head up homie...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Hold your head C all will be well homie come back Bigger AND Better! :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

KERTWOOD said:


> Oh, by the way. you need one of these..
> 
> View attachment 661077
> 
> 
> for the next time they want to try it.. He hears everyhing..


:wow: horse wit his ears clipped huh??


----------



## npazzin

you need to leave some better shit out an wait for them mofos to come back, considerin they think they got away with it once, there gona come back if you bait it right!!!!!!!! then wait till its time to :guns: "june 28th was the date, mommy dearest cryin at the wake........" etc.


----------



## big C

Mr Gee said:


> Sorry to hear that man...We had a bull terrier he got put to sleep, took a few months but I broke down and got a Blue Nose, so yeah...they do help watch the yard!!


Thanks gee I have been looking around for the last week



DUB562 said:


> time to get a dog or cameras.


Privacy fence going up soon chain link coming down



regal ryda said:


> damn C thats real shitty of whoever it is, its probably one of your "boys" too like homie said earlier it will come back 30 fold for them, dont let them stop your dream though keep pushin


I got a good idea of who it was mike. Pretty sure it was my neighbors punk ass kids.



RALPH_DOGG said:


> damn, yeah your bro told me about that & i was like: WTF...!!! that sucks bro, keep your head up homie...


Yup I got rolled on lol


STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Hold your head C all will be well homie come back Bigger AND Better! :thumbsup:


Thanks bro they cant hold me back I cant stop and wont stop



npazzin said:


> you need to leave some better shit out an wait for them mofos to come back, considerin they think they got away with it once, there gona come back if you bait it right!!!!!!!! then wait till its time to :guns: "june 28th was the date, mommy dearest cryin at the wake........" etc.


Honestly I thought about it but if I did catch them I know me and I know Id hurt them bad or kill them. I was super pissed but I had to really think about this one long and hard.


----------



## big C

Well guys I am officially broke lol. Bought my wife a new car for our anniversary cadillac cts


----------



## blackcherry 84

:thumbsup:nice!

let her enjoy it for a week then sell so u could finish the 6foe


----------



## big C

blackcherry 84 said:


> :thumbsup:nice!
> 
> let her enjoy it for a week then sell so u could finish the 6foe


Lol for what I paid I could have finished the 4 but I dont think momma would have been very happy lol


----------



## big C

So between work and other things I have not had a chance to touch the swampthing in the last couple of weeks but the 64 I bought for my sons first project car finally got dropped off at my dads house. Man that thing is solid as a rock. She should clean up nice after a clr bath uffin:


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

SUP BIG C! ? Everything looks real awesome bro. I went M-I-A for a bit but im back and ready to get my ass back to work! This app deal is crazy also. Im still trying to get use to all the new features. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## big C

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> SUP BIG C! ? Everything looks real awesome bro. I went M-I-A for a bit but im back and ready to get my ass back to work! This app deal is crazy also. Im still trying to get use to all the new features.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Whats up pete? Its always good to take a small break for awhile uffin:


----------



## npazzin

cool as shit that your gona build that with your son, soon as I saw the pics a plasma cutter came into mind 


big C said:


> So between work and other things I have not had a chance to touch the swampthing in the last couple of weeks but the 64 I bought for my sons first project car finally got dropped off at my dads house. Man that thing is solid as a rock. She should clean up nice after a clr bath uffin:


----------



## npazzin

"Honestly I thought about it but if I did catch them I know me and I know Id hurt them bad or kill them. I was super pissed but I had to really think about this one long and hard." that shit ain't easy! but when I had probs like that few years ago, I din't have a wife or kids that could poss see me do shit like that!!!


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> cool as shit that your gona build that with your son, soon as I saw the pics a plasma cutter came into mind


Yea hes really into old cars and he wanted a 64 so when i was in N.T. a few months ago I came across this one. Its a factory air car still has the flame out under the dash, ps ,pb 327 car and its super solid. I got a 100$ bill in it plus the 200$ towing fee 


npazzin said:


> "Honestly I thought about it but if I did catch them I know me and I know Id hurt them bad or kill them. I was super pissed but I had to really think about this one long and hard." that shit ain't easy! but when I had probs like that few years ago, I din't have a wife or kids that could poss see me do shit like that!!!


Man real talk I know it was my neighbors son who did the shit everything leads to his punk ass. I thought about doing some ol nasty shit like taking his bike and basket ball and goal or putting some expanding foam up the tail pipe of his moms new camrey but I aint tripping he will slip up one day and it wil come back and bite him in the ass. Kinda of funny as soon as I walk outside he goes in unless his moms out there.


----------



## npazzin

"Yea hes really into old cars and he wanted a 64 so when i was in N.T. a few months ago I came across this one. Its a factory air car still has the flame out under the dash, ps ,pb 327 car and its super solid. I got a 100$ bill in it plus the 200$ towing fee :biggrin:" MF!!!!!!!!!! WHERES A CAR LIKE THAT WHEN IM LOOKIN TO CUT ONE!!!


----------



## npazzin

"Man real talk I know it was my neighbors son who did the shit everything leads to his punk ass. I thought about doing some ol nasty shit like taking his bike and basket ball and goal or putting some expanding foam up the tail pipe of his moms new camrey but I aint tripping he will slip up one day and it wil come back and bite him in the ass. Kinda of funny as soon as I walk outside he goes in unless his moms out there." used to live across from a lil mofo like that, even took a shot at me with a pellet gun, LMAO, a pellet gun, well it hit the back of my tail gate, an his moma had to pay! so I put some rims on my daily :roflmao:she had to pay me in two payments, so the second time she came across the street to pay, I was cleanin my rims an said" hey, thanks for the new shoes" an just laughed, she looked at me for a second, an then it hit her!!!!!!!


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> "Yea hes really into old cars and he wanted a 64 so when i was in N.T. a few months ago I came across this one. Its a factory air car still has the flame out under the dash, ps ,pb 327 car and its super solid. I got a 100$ bill in it plus the 200$ towing fee :biggrin:" MF!!!!!!!!!! WHERES A CAR LIKE THAT WHEN IM LOOKIN TO CUT ONE!!!


Yea it was crazy b/c I didnt even see the car at first dude had a solid ass 62 4dr so I stopped to look at it and we got to bullshitting around and hes like I got a 64 back in the back so I made the mile walk back there to check it out lol and there she was. So after some haggling back and fourth I checked out at a 100 spot.


----------



## regal ryda

big C said:


> Yea it was crazy b/c I didnt even see the car at first dude had a solid ass 62 4dr so I stopped to look at it and we got to bullshitting around and hes like I got a 64 back in the back so I made the mile walk back there to check it out lol and there she was. So after some haggling back and fourth I checked out at a 100 spot.


what was up wit the deuce 4dr


----------



## big C

regal ryda said:


> what was up wit the deuce 4dr


You dont want that shit mike


----------



## big C

I bought me a new chop saw today. Never seen a hobart brand before but our tractor supply had 2 of them and they were clearenced out to 60 bucks so I said what the hell might as well give it a try.


----------



## thecaveman

Nice 4 !! Cant wait yo watch this build!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

chad n I are gonna hook up the juice this weekend... not really body work or what i NEED to get done, but hey: its work and its progress...


----------



## big C

thecaveman said:


> Nice 4 !! Cant wait yo watch this build!!!


Thanks caveman just trying to keep up with you and your daughter :thumbsup:



RALPH_DOGG said:


> chad n I are gonna hook up the juice this weekend... not really body work or what i NEED to get done, but hey: its work and its progress...


Shit keep me posted brother cant wait to see it. Chads a baddass welder when you can get him to weld lol


----------



## big C

This used to be a sport coupe fender but somebody welded up the holes and drilled ss holes. So I had to weld up the ss holes and redrill the non ss holes :facepalm:

I welded up the factory battery holder hole in the core support

Also just been doing bodywork nothing really exciting


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

big C said:


> Shit keep me posted brother cant wait to see it. Chads a baddass welder when you can get him to weld lol


hahahaaa, thats funny...


----------



## big C

fuck it no new pics but I have been doin some bodywork


----------



## KERTWOOD

TTT


----------



## big C

This weekend I sandblasted my valance panel and shot it in some epoxy primer. For some reason I can not seem to get away from rust :banghead:


----------



## Madrox64

big C said:


> fuck it no new pics but I have been doin some bodywork


.....same here


----------



## big C

Can somebody help me get some motivation to get back working on this damn car :ugh:


----------



## big C

Madrox64 said:


> .....same here


:h5: whats been up brother?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> This weekend I sandblasted my valance panel and shot it in some epoxy primer. For some reason I can not seem to get away from rust :banghead:


 If anyone know s about not being able to get away from rust its me [email protected]!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> Can somebody help me get some motivation to get back working on this damn car :ugh:


sure .. hold your head down ..... be still .... NOW.... :twak::twak::twak: get on this damn thing!:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

What up C, how has your summer been


----------



## big C

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sure .. hold your head down ..... be still .... NOW.... :twak::twak::twak: get on this damn thing!:roflmao::roflmao:


Damn mike I think that did it Im ready to go now



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> What up C, how has your summer been


Sup whit its been hot, rain, hot, rain and more hot lol. you guys whipping through that 57.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

big C said:


> This weekend I sandblasted my valance panel and shot it in some epoxy primer. For some reason I can not seem to get away from rust :banghead:


I have an extra reproduction one if you need it.


----------



## big C

ttt


----------



## impalalover64

What up C??? Dont slow down or get lazy now!!!! In my army command voice "Lets's Go!!!" lol.....


----------



## big C

impalalover64 said:


> What up C??? Dont slow down or get lazy now!!!! In my army command voice "Lets's Go!!!" lol.....


Thanks homie I'm going to put in some work this weekend for sure.


----------



## big C

big C said:


> This weekend I sandblasted my valance panel and shot it in some epoxy primer. For some reason I can not seem to get away from rust :banghead:


I took care of all those nasty ass rust holes today after work. Tomorrow I am going to pull the front clip back off and body work out this valance and the core support


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

ata boy, i gotta do my front end this weekend...!!!


----------



## big C

The other day I was at the paint store and I was going to get a pint of por 15. Well the sales person kept bragging on this shit saying how good it is and its cheaper bla bla bla so anyway I buy it. Well today I was going to give it a try and low and behold cant even get the shit open lol :facepalm:


----------



## big C

Don't know if any of you guys ever had this happen to you but it damn sure scarred the hell out of me sounded like a 12 ga went off. Damn bulb filter blew upI did manage to get the valance all body worked and primed and almost done doing some minor work on the core support.


----------



## KERTWOOD

I've heard of Chassis Saver before. The claim to fame is as you said. Kinda like POR15. As far as the bulb filter goes, I've never seen that happen and I've been in the paint scene for a minute. What did you do? SHIT your self... LOL.. Kidding. Thing is, now every time I handle a spray gun I'll be wondering if it's going to happen to me..


----------



## big C

KERTWOOD said:


> I've heard of Chassis Saver before. The claim to fame is as you said. Kinda like POR15. As far as the bulb filter goes, I've never seen that happen and I've been in the paint scene for a minute. What did you do? SHIT your self... LOL.. Kidding. Thing is, now every time I handle a spray gun I'll be wondering if it's going to happen to me..


hell yea I shit my pants lol. When it blew the air hose slapped me in the chest I didn't know what the hell was going on. My nieghbors got a good show though lol.


----------



## Mr Gee

Lookin good!!


----------



## juangotti

Great work.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

big C said:


> hell yea I shit my pants lol. When it blew the air hose slapped me in the chest I didn't know what the hell was going on. My nieghbors got a good show though lol.


I've never had that happen but had a strip disc come off my grinder about 2" from my face and stick in the garage ceiling.


----------



## big C

Mr Gee said:


> Lookin good!!


Thanks gee



juangotti said:


> Great work.


:h5:



DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> I've never had that happen but had a strip disc come off my grinder about 2" from my face and stick in the garage ceiling.


hno:


----------



## big C

Nothing major just finishing up the bodywork on my core support. It had a few small dents in the bottom that probably wont be seen but shit why not fix them no half assing here


----------



## Mr Gee

big C said:


> Nothing major just finishing up the bodywork on my core support. It had a few small dents in the bottom that probably wont be seen but shit why not fix them no half assing here


*I would have to say about 95% of core supports I have seen have bends from being pulled or towed probably onto a trailer..I don't remember the last one I have seen without dents or bends...This dickhead who does patterns here in LV painted right over the bend...looks like shit! Nice to take the time to do this part.*


----------



## big C

Mr Gee said:


> *I would have to say about 95% of core supports I have seen have bends from being pulled or towed probably onto a trailer..I don't remember the last one I have seen without dents or bends...This dickhead who does patterns here in LV painted right over the bend...looks like shit! Nice to take the time to do this part.*


How shitty I mean really if your going to bc/cc and pattern you should always do the proper bodywork. I was really surprised at how straight this one was. Heres a before I pulled it pic


----------



## big C

In between doing some body work I decided to address some of the issues my passenger side fender has. I knew I was going to have to do some work but damn


----------



## npazzin

that don't look too bad, ima have to make a good pair of fenders out of two different sets!


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> that don't look too bad, ima have to make a good pair of fenders out of two different sets!


I know right good thing I got this solid ass bel air fender that I got for free.


----------



## sapo64209

great job homie. uffin: keep up the great work.:worship:


----------



## big C

sapo64209 said:


> great job homie. uffin: keep up the great work.:worship:


Thanks brother


----------



## CadillacTom

Just went through your entire build. Looking good, Homie and I subscribed.


----------



## blackcherry 84

big C said:


> Nothing major just finishing up the bodywork on my core support. It had a few small dents in the bottom that probably wont be seen but shit why not fix them *no half assing her*e


:h5: Thats what I'm talking about


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

valance all body worked and primed and almost done doing some minor work on the core support.[/QUOTE]nice work


----------



## big C

CadillacTom said:


> Just went through your entire build. Looking good, Homie and I subscribed.


Thanks homie just doing what I enjoy doing still along way to go though.



blackcherry 84 said:


> :h5: Thats what I'm talking about


:h5:



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> valance all body worked and primed and almost done doing some minor work on the core support.


nice work[/QUOTE]Thanks brother


----------



## big C

Still doing bodywork in all the unseen areas right now nothing major but I did pick up this eq to go with my deck


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

big C said:


> Still doing bodywork in all the unseen areas right now nothing major but I did pick up this eq to go with my deck


hell yeah, i have an EQ too, idk why but in my mind, it makes the world of differance... LOL...!!!


----------



## slo

big C said:


> Don't know if any of you guys ever had this happen to you but it damn sure scarred the hell out of me sounded like a 12 ga went off. Damn bulb filter blew upI did manage to get the valance all body worked and primed and almost done doing some minor work on the core support.http://s263.photobucket.com/user/codykoetter/media/valancepanel3_zps22b0f6cc.png.html


thats crazy, ivebusted them open before but never had one just pop, might been defective those look like the Hfreight ones...


----------



## big C

slo said:


> thats crazy, ivebusted them open before but never had one just pop, might been defective those look like the Hfreight ones...


It was one of those hf ones.


----------



## npazzin

thas crazy that it just popped!!!!


----------



## southGAcustoms

big C said:


> The other day I was at the paint store and I was going to get a pint of por 15. Well the sales person kept bragging on this shit saying how good it is and its cheaper bla bla bla so anyway I buy it. Well today I was going to give it a try and low and behold cant even get the shit open lol :facepalm:




so did you ever get it open? if you open POR15 it will reseal itself liek that and be a bitch to reopen. Where did you pick it up at and how much?


----------



## big C

southGAcustoms said:


> so did you ever get it open? if you open POR15 it will reseal itself liek that and be a bitch to reopen. Where did you pick it up at and how much?


No I just took it back and let them open it so if they spilled it or whatever its on them. I bought it from butlers and I wanna say it was around 17 bucks.


----------



## southGAcustoms

cool, hey man keep an eye out for some 63 front sheetmetal for me. Ill hit vicky up at butlers... get the good deals lol im dating her cousin... lol...


----------



## DUB562

lookin good man i like that CTS u over there BALLIN..


----------



## big C

DUB562 said:


> lookin good man i like that CTS u over there BALLIN..


Thanks homie no ballin just working my ass off lol.


----------



## DUB562

big C said:


> Thanks homie no ballin just working my ass off lol.


i heard that.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

TTT


----------



## Groc006

big C said:


> The other day I was at the paint store and I was going to get a pint of por 15. Well the sales person kept bragging on this shit saying how good it is and its cheaper bla bla bla so anyway I buy it. Well today I was going to give it a try and low and behold cant even get the shit open lol :facepalm:


I've used that stuff, it's actually not bad. I've never bad a problem opening the can. What I did have that same problem with is the last 2 cans of POR15, same shit happen to me.


----------



## KERTWOOD

Groc006 said:


> I've used that stuff, it's actually not bad. I've never bad a problem opening the can. What I did have that same problem with is the last 2 cans of POR15, same shit happen to me.


The problem with any rust inhibitor is that it seals/bonds to it's self. Just recently, I used this stuff ( Chassis Saver ) at work on a 57 T-Bird, It's basically the same stuff as POR-15. The trick is to purchase smaller cans and use all at once or place a sheet of wax paper between the lid and can after use to prevent the lid from sticking..

While on the subject. I've recently got wind of a new product Like the two mentioned above. Rumors tell it that one of the founders of POR15 joined with an Aussie ( Australian ) and created the basically newer advanced version of POR15 called KBS for a fraction of the cost. Just hear say at this point ( boy shop talk )... 

Click Link for info: http://www.kbs-coatings.com.au/

Not trying to thread jack C, Just sharing info.

BTW... Any updates?


----------



## big C

Groc006 said:


> I've used that stuff, it's actually not bad. I've never bad a problem opening the can. What I did have that same problem with is the last 2 cans of POR15, same shit happen to me.


What's been up homie? How's your 2 projects been coming along?


KERTWOOD said:


> The problem with any rust inhibitor is that it seals/bonds to it's self. Just recently, I used this stuff ( Chassis Saver ) at work on a 57 T-Bird, It's basically the same stuff as POR-15. The trick is to purchase smaller cans and use all at once or place a sheet of wax paper between the lid and can after use to prevent the lid from sticking..
> 
> While on the subject. I've recently got wind of a new product Like the two mentioned above. Rumors tell it that one of the founders of POR15 joined with an Aussie ( Australian ) and created the basically newer advanced version of POR15 called KBS for a fraction of the cost. Just hear say at this point ( boy shop talk )...
> 
> Click Link for info: http://www.kbs-coatings.com.au/
> 
> Not trying to thread jack C, Just sharing info.
> 
> BTW... Any updates?


naw nothing major just been doing minor bodywork


----------



## Groc006

big C said:


> What's been up homie? How's your 2 projects been coming along?


Sup big dogg, not to much on my neck of the woods, just getting by, you know. They're not coming along lol. To many bills and not enough money coming in. So they are both just sitting there and no one wants to buy them, so I guess they'll sit.

I see you're moving right along on yours.


----------



## big C

Groc006 said:


> Sup big dogg, not to much on my neck of the woods, just getting by, you know. They're not coming along lol. To many bills and not enough money coming in. So they are both just sitting there and no one wants to buy them, so I guess they'll sit.
> 
> I see you're moving right along on yours.


Man I feel you its coming along slowly but I make a little progress every now and then


----------



## big C

If any of you guys on instagram hit me up six4chevy


----------



## vouges17

looking good homie :h5:


----------



## patzt64

Any new updates bro


----------



## KERTWOOD

What up C? Any boost of motivation lately?


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> looking good homie :h5:


What up cousin sleep? Man you didn't head over to pierce for the auction



patzt64 said:


> Any new updates bro


Not really just been doing small stuff 



KERTWOOD said:


> What up C? Any boost of motivation lately?


Been wanting to work on it but had another project I was working on. Next to building cars I also love to do custom stereo installs so heres one im wrapping up.


----------



## npazzin

how do you think the sundowns compare to other brands? ive heard good things bout the sound and price, just never owned any


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> how do you think the sundowns compare to other brands? ive heard good things bout the sound and price, just never owned any


Like what kind of other brands? These are the sa line which is there entey level sub.


----------



## npazzin

any brands, I recently got some pioneers on bestbuy.com for fourty bucks a pop for twelve's. then someone tould me I could have got the sundowns for the same price, an insisted that the sundowns were better


----------



## npazzin

id never heard of sundowns, but ive been out of the sterio shit for a while. like 99' or so, lol


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> id never heard of sundowns, but ive been out of the sterio shit for a while. like 99' or so, lol


They lied lol the entry levels for 12 are around the 180 a piece mark lol. If I had to compare them it would be to dd, dc audio, fi ,woofers on that level. Basically bestbuy don't have shit that could compare to a sundown sub


----------



## npazzin

didn't mean to offend you, an my names not "mark" lol, I figured that the one that posted that to me, was full of menudo!


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> didn't mean to offend you, an my names not "mark" lol, I figured that the one that posted that to me, was full of menudo!


Naw man you didn't offend me hell in my daily im running an old ass mtx thunder 6000 that was given to me. Shits seen better days but it still plays and it was free.


----------



## npazzin

was just (attempting to make a joke, fail....) but seriously are the sundowns worth the money? I blew the back off a pre-made ported box with the 40$ pioneers. but we all know once you start bass is like a drug habit, youll push it as far as you can go!!! LOL


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> was just (attempting to make a joke, fail....) but seriously are the sundowns worth the money? I blew the back off a pre-made ported box with the 40$ pioneers. but we all know once you start bass is like a drug habit, youll push it as far as you can go!!! LOL


My opinion is yes. Another sub that is real resonable I really liked was american bass. My buddy was running a bunch of there shit and I was fucking around with him about him getting his shit at the pawnshop lol. But after hearing some of there products I was impressed.


----------



## vouges17

big C said:


> What up cousin sleep? Man you didn't head over to pierce for the auction


you never know


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> you never know


:shocked:


----------



## big C

Im still here chipping away. Heres a few pics from my trip today :biggrin:


poor 59 whole ass end was rotted down in the dirt

65 been here so long got a tree and brush growing up thourgh it


----------



## big C

sad ending for this 39 master deluxe


----------



## big C

whats left of a 9 pass 64

62 ss still sports its rear bumper guards

whats left of a 64


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

sup big C ! how u been homie!


----------



## big C

Same old shit mike just work work work


----------



## KERTWOOD

Always sad to see cars rotting away. Did you pull tags of the 62 SS?


----------



## big C

KERTWOOD said:


> Always sad to see cars rotting away. Did you pull tags of the 62 SS?


naw I didn't. I asked about a few things but damn were his prices outrageous


----------



## big C

Example kertwood my buddy needs some driprailing for a wagon take a look at that roof on that 64 wag dude wanted 200 for what was left of the roof off that car.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

big C said:


> whats left of a 9 pass 64


shit, a sliding ragtop on that hoe and your in there...!!!


----------



## big C

RALPH_DOGG said:


> shit, a sliding ragtop on that hoe and your in there...!!!


Hey thats always an option lol


----------



## vouges17

whats happening fool see you still on the hunt


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## KERTWOOD

What's good C? You lay'n low ( no point intended  ) or on the grind?


----------



## big C

vouges17 said:


> whats happening fool see you still on the hunt


You know it can't stop won't stop:h5:


Mr Gee said:


>


what's good in your neck of the woods gee:wave:



KERTWOOD said:


> What's good C? You lay'n low ( no point intended  ) or on the grind?


what's up brother should have some updates this weekend I'm still pluging away


----------



## BRASIL

Nice work, hope that my 64 get the same level of care your is receiving!


----------



## DUB562

where you at wit all these cars homie?


----------



## big C

BRASIL said:


> Nice work, hope that my 64 get the same level of care your is receiving!


You will brother just take your time and don't get fustrated.


DUB562 said:


> where you at wit all these cars homie?


all over some in south ga some in tx and all inbetween lol


----------



## big C

Alright guys I have not updated my topic much but heres what I have been working on. Body working all the spot weld and getting my trunk dropoffs in primer. Next up is seam sealing everything


----------



## big C

Picked up this 327 im going to build. Took my og 283 and going to put it in my sons 64


----------



## big C

Ok so after I took the old roof skin off I never welded on the new one it was always just sitting up there so now the time has come to mate the two for good. first was to pull the new roof skin and get it sit up for prep work Last time Ill ever see it with out a roof Got the drip rails all drilled out ready to weld


----------



## npazzin

Gone have to change name to "DR. C" you a fkin surgeon! Lol


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> Gone have to change name to "DR. C" you a fkin surgeon! Lol


That's a good one I just might have to do that.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

hahahahaa, dr. chopper… cuz all you do is chop up others that get sacrificed for yours…!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

it sounded funnier in my head, I'm an idiot… LOL…!!!

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## DUB562

if u see another 64 frame let me know.


----------



## big C

DUB562 said:


> if u see another 64 frame let me know.


Got one right now ill sell you the whole rolling chassis for 150


----------



## DUB562

i jus pm u.


----------



## big C

Roof skin is back on will start welding soon. Got swapmeet this weekend so should have a few pics


----------



## 64chevy

What kind of welder u using for this looks Pro


----------



## big C

64chevy said:


> What kind of welder u using for this looks Pro


Hobart


----------



## patzt64

How did you get the repop drip rails on I got mine but the fit sucks and dont even come close to fitting good and how did you know exactly where to weld then in place im doing the same thing on 64


----------



## 64chevy

Im about to buy one! Are u running gas? What's the volts on it


----------



## big C

64chevy said:


> Im about to buy one! Are u running gas? What's the volts on it


230volt and yes I am running argon


----------



## 64chevy

Cool big C the Impala is coming along keep it up im following closely GOOD WORK


----------



## big C

64chevy said:


> Cool big C the Impala is coming along keep it up im following closely GOOD WORK


Thanks homie got way more to come:thumbsup: If you ever have any questions just feel free to hit me up


----------



## JOHNER

The surgeon.. she is coming along great.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Sup Cody! Man, ur ride is looking really nice homie. I've been checking time from time and I've seen nothing but good motivational work.


----------



## big C

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Sup Cody! Man, ur ride is looking really nice homie. I've been checking time from time and I've seen nothing but good motivational work.


What's up pete how you been brother? Ill be back around the end of april first of may. Hopefully it will be a little warmer outside lol


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

big C said:


> What's up pete how you been brother? Ill be back around the end of april first of may. Hopefully it will be a little warmer outside lol


Lol hopefully! Hit me when u do come thru bro. Im still at the same spot and probably won't b leaving in a while. Had a question for u to homie. Im working on welding the magic ball, power ball, whatever u call it lol. And a few homies say to weld it in an angel, question i got though is how much of an angel? I dont want to get to crazy wit it but I dont want to not b enough either. Thanks for the help homie oh I also wanted to to ask about that stuff u bought instead of the por 15 work? Im getting another compressor soon so I'll b blasting the frame and getting it ready for a rust and chip protector. I got a few more but they can wait lol thanks again homie!


----------



## big C

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Lol hopefully! Hit me when u do come thru bro. Im still at the same spot and probably won't b leaving in a while. Had a question for u to homie. Im working on welding the magic ball, power ball, whatever u call it lol. And a few homies say to weld it in an angel, question i got though is how much of an angel? I dont want to get to crazy wit it but I dont want to not b enough either. Thanks for the help homie oh I also wanted to to ask about that stuff u bought instead of the por 15 work? Im getting another compressor soon so I'll b blasting the frame and getting it ready for a rust and chip protector. I got a few more but they can wait lol thanks again homie!


not sure on that angle. But that stuff I bought like por was called chasis saver its cheaper and works just as good


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

big C said:


> not sure on that angle. But that stuff I bought like por was called chasis saver its cheaper and works just as good


:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

got my og 64 plate in today


----------



## big C

Also got the roof a welded on and started getting rid of that og tuxedo black


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Lol hopefully! Hit me when u do come thru bro. Im still at the same spot and probably won't b leaving in a while. Had a question for u to homie. Im working on welding the magic ball, power ball, whatever u call it lol. And a few homies say to weld it in an angel, question i got though is how much of an angel? I dont want to get to crazy wit it but I dont want to not b enough either. Thanks for the help homie oh I also wanted to to ask about that stuff u bought instead of the por 15 work? Im getting another compressor soon so I'll b blasting the frame and getting it ready for a rust and chip protector. I got a few more but they can wait lol thanks again homie!



weld it at a angle sloping towards the front… once you lock up it moves back because the arm will slope down towards the rear end… so like a 20-30 angle should work fine… i had mine welded flat and it works, but yeah, i shouldve mounted at an angle...


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

RALPH_DOGG said:


> weld it at a angle sloping towards the front… once you lock up it moves back because the arm will slope down towards the rear end… so like a 20-30 angle should work fine… i had mine welded flat and it works, but yeah, i shouldve mounted at an angle...


Already homie thx for the info.


----------



## big C

Finished up getting rid of all that old tuxedo black and red oxideLayed down a nice coat of epoxy primer not to shabby for a 50yr old junkyard roof 1 ding


----------



## npazzin

you only need to have one in Georgia?


big C said:


> got my og 64 plate in today


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> you only need to have one in Georgia?


:yes:


----------



## KERTWOOD

big C said:


> got my og 64 plate in today



Nice.. I need one for 61. On a side note the roof came out good, one ding isn't bad for a JY find. I wonder if that car still had the super sport dash int it? If so, I'd like to get my hands on it.


----------



## big C

KERTWOOD said:


> Nice.. I need one for 61. On a side note the roof came out good, one ding isn't bad for a JY find. I wonder if that car still had the super sport dash int it? If so, I'd like to get my hands on it.


Yes it still has the dash in it but it was just the bare dash no trim or anything


----------



## npazzin

nice work on the roof! I would probly stay away from a job like that


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> nice work on the roof! I would probly stay away from a job like that


Thanks homie


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Looks good homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

Got my 327 pulled out of the parts car this weekendBroke it down wanted to see what the inside looked like. I was not supprised at what I found this old girl had been rode hard she had a rough life. Its all good though few of the cylinders had water in them but after cleaning them out and inspecting the walls I think they will be just fine. I had already planned to go 30 over so its all good.


----------



## big C

Damn I need to get off my ass and update my thread. A little project I had going on my brothers courtesy lights in his 61 buick were shot so after a year of searching high and low I just could not find any no damn where so I just made my own lenses and cleaned up the og bezels. They didn't turn out to shabby. the one on the left is what I started with and the one on the right is the revamped version.


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## big C

Ok for everybody wondering here's the point I am at. Been doing nothing but bodywork I have a little more metal fab on the body and then she's off the frame.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

big C said:


> Finished up getting rid of all that old tuxedo black and red oxideLayed down a nice coat of epoxy primer not to shabby for a 50yr old junkyard roof 1 ding


 nice


----------



## big C

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> nice


:thumbsup: trying to get on that obsession level


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

I have a 283 if u need one


----------



## DUB562

lookin good homie.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TTT Looking good C stay on it I'm about to get off my ass as well lmao!


----------



## big C

DUB562 said:


> lookin good homie.


Thanks homie your frame will be ready soon



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> TTT Looking good C stay on it I'm about to get off my ass as well lmao!


what up mike :h5:


----------



## big C

Picked up this dash today I see a/c in this 64 future


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64chevy

So are going to wrap the frame?


----------



## big C

64chevy said:


> So are going to wrap the frame?


Yes once all the bodywork is done and cars in final primer I will start the frame


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909

Anything new.


----------



## Big Hollywood

Man Big C this is a super, super solid car now. Well done so far bro:thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006

Cars coming along nicely homie!!


----------



## big C

BLAZED_OUT_909 said:


> Anything new.


Mostley doing minor body work.



Big Hollywood said:


> Man Big C this is a super, super solid car now. Well done so far bro:thumbsup:


Whats up big Hollywood. I plan on keeping it till death do us part lol



Groc006 said:


> Cars coming along nicely homie!!


Thanks bro how you been?


----------



## Mr Gee

:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

Mr Gee said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## big C

After sand blast car had a bunch of minor pits in the cowl area. I know once the cars together you will never see them but every time I go to work on the car there looking me in my face bugging the shit out of me. So I just couldn't take it anymore I had to get rid of them so that's where I am at now. Working out the cowl area


----------



## npazzin

nice attention to detail!


----------



## diesel

I'm a lil confused I just read your whole build topic in the beginning you show a 63 an parts you had chromed?? An then it was a 64 ?? Were you building 2 cars on this thread ?


----------



## diesel

Nice work btw man ! I'm a body man as well an yeah most ppl don't realize what we do to these cars to bring em back to life! Cheers


----------



## big C

diesel said:


> I'm a lil confused I just read your whole build topic in the beginning you show a 63 an parts you had chromed?? An then it was a 64 ?? Were you building 2 cars on this thread ?


You must have been in the wrong topic I have never posted a 63. I have always owned a 64 never a 63.


----------



## big C

diesel said:


> Nice work btw man ! I'm a body man as well an yeah most ppl don't realize what we do to these cars to bring em back to life! Cheers


Thanks homie yea its been one hell of a ride


----------



## Groc006

big C said:


> Thanks bro how you been?


 Been alright, just busy with life and all the BS that comes with it. i'm Still trying to sell the Deuce. Nothing but tire kickers come along tho. your 4 is coming along man! lookin real good.


----------



## big C

Groc006 said:


> Been alright, just busy with life and all the BS that comes with it. i'm Still trying to sell the Deuce. Nothing but tire kickers come along tho. your 4 is coming along man! lookin real good.


Man I feel you seems like every time you turn around there's some more bs to take care of. You still got the rag top?


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

TTT


----------



## Mr.Brown

Just went through the whole thread, looking forward to the progress.:thumbsup:


----------



## korn606

just went through the build, nice work bro! keep it up. love the work!


----------



## Emanuel2364

your doing a beautiful job with that car.Those headlights buckets looks real good.GOOD LUCKon the build.


----------



## big C

Mr.Brown said:


> Just went through the whole thread, looking forward to the progress.:thumbsup:


Thanks homie lot more to come.


korn606 said:


> just went through the build, nice work bro! keep it up. love the work!


Thanks korn I got my eye on your build that's a sweet ass tre.



Emanuel2364 said:


> your doing a beautiful job with that car.Those headlights buckets looks real good.GOOD LUCKon the build.


Thanks bro. Wait till you see them headlight buckets second go around.


----------



## big pimpin

No wonder it has taken 50 pages.....you are damn near building a car from complete scratch!!! Doing a hell of a job! Really coming together with all that new metal.


----------



## big C

big pimpin said:


> No wonder it has taken 50 pages.....you are damn near building a car from complete scratch!!! Doing a hell of a job! Really coming together with all that new metal.


Hahaha thanks homie its been one long ass bumpy road so far but I'm hoping it will be ready for paint by the end of the year. And remember this is not diamond plate lmao


----------



## big pimpin

big C said:


> Hahaha thanks homie its been one long ass bumpy road so far but I'm hoping it will be ready for paint by the end of the year. And remember this is not diamond plate lmao


lol You damn straight its not! :roflmao:


----------



## KERTWOOD

big C said:


> its been one long ass bumpy road so far but I'm hoping it will be ready for paint by the end of the year.


 Damn man. HURRY UP!


----------



## big C

KERTWOOD said:


> Damn man. HURRY UP!


How you been brother? My brother may be moving to Atlanta in another year if he does ill be in your neck of the woods a few times a year. Hell I may even move up that way myself


----------



## KERTWOOD

big C said:


> How you been brother? My brother may be moving to Atlanta in another year if he does ill be in your neck of the woods a few times a year. Hell I may even move up that way myself


 I've been great.. It would be nice to have someone around that would keep me motivated.


----------



## big C

KERTWOOD said:


> I've been great.. It would be nice to have someone around that would keep me motivated.


:h5:


----------



## big C

Well decided to take a break from body work wanted to do a little fab so for those who didn't know I bought an ac dash out of a 63. First thing first dash had a weird stress crack first time I have ever seen one like this. Easy fix though I just welded it up from the back.

Next for those that dont know the 63/64 dash is the same except one spot. 63 has 3 holes where as 64 only has 2.

Its cool though a little measuring and some cutting and we are getting closer to a 64 dash. I got the piece almost welded solid and ran out of wire. As soon as I finish grinding and welding I will post more pics.


----------



## big C

Here was my once 63 dash all 64 fitted up now


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

hurry up and finish it so you can come paint mine… hahahahaaaa, ROR…!!!


----------



## big C

Stripped the back of the dash and shot it in some epoxy primer. I know it will never be seen but at least I know its been took care of.


----------



## DUB562

that shit look good... u paint cars to homie


----------



## big C

DUB562 said:


> that shit look good... u paint cars to homie


I used to do a little painting many moons ago


----------



## KERTWOOD

big C said:


> I used to do a little painting many moons ago


Like riding a bike. You never forget. 

Looking good C. It's the small unseen things that makes a difference in a build..


----------



## big C

KERTWOOD said:


> Like riding a bike. You never forget.
> 
> Looking good C. It's the small unseen things that makes a difference in a build..


:h5:


----------



## DUB562

big C said:


> I used to do a little painting many moons ago


i guess ill be learning how to paint my foe...


----------



## big C

DUB562 said:


> i guess ill be learning how to paint my foe...


----------



## big C

Picked these up the weekend. Right now they will just be on standby but you will see them get used down the road got something special up my sleeve for these two.

Last year I picked up what I was told was a solid hood. Well from first glance it did look really solid but after some cleaning it up and closer observation I noticed at the rear had some pushed up spots. Long story short the rear of the hood had some major rot in it. So today I started massaging out a few dents anyway this is what im working with.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Had 2 hoods before i went repop.


----------



## big C

817Lowrider said:


> Had 2 hoods before i went repop.


I'm going to fix this one. The rear of the hood is stout. If the rot would have been in the middle I would have tossed it. Its crazy bc the rest of the hood is rock ass solid


----------



## littlerascle59

817Lowrider said:


> Had 2 hoods before i went repop.


I've been thinking more and more about getting a repop. Every hood I find has way too many holes in them; especially in the reinforcement brace underneath the sheet metal.


----------



## littlerascle59

big C said:


> got my og 64 plate in today


I've been trying to find one for my 63 & my 64. Thing about Mississippi is, we have the county name on our tags so it's super hard to find a correct year with the correct county.


----------



## big C

The 1 on this tag represents the county. Every county had its own # up until 76 when they changed the plates up. After 76 they added the actual county name to the plate.


----------



## big C

littlerascle59 said:


> I've been trying to find one for my 63 & my 64. Thing about Mississippi is, we have the county name on our tags so it's super hard to find a correct year with the correct county.


There was a place that would make new ones for you for about 65 bucks


----------



## big C

Put a few hours in on the hood yesterday. Cut out the rusted inner brace and got a solid piece fitted in.


----------



## littlerascle59

If you got a solid bracing metal towards the front part of the hood, lmk.


----------



## the metal

Awesome build man, very inspirational. :werd:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

dang, i was just over at wills pad the other day too… i even took chad's ass with me, we were just shoot'n the shit with him about his foe...


----------



## big C

the metal said:


> Awesome build man, very inspirational. :werd:


Thanks homie I appreciate the love I get from my layitlow homies. You guys keep me motivated


----------



## big C

RALPH_DOGG said:


> dang, i was just over at wills pad the other day too… i even took chad's ass with me, we were just shoot'n the shit with him about his foe...


Yea chad told me you guys swung through. Other than the ass end of the hood the rest was rock ass solid


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

64 BUMP...


----------



## Big Hollywood

A1 work good brother, keep it up


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Keep it pushin homie


----------



## DUB562

aye homie checc my build out i need some advice.. thanks


----------



## big C

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> 64 BUMP...


Thanks homie your cars coming out amazing.



Big Hollywood said:


> A1 work good brother, keep it up


How you been brother? Hows that tre?



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Keep it pushin homie


:h5:



DUB562 said:


> aye homie checc my build out i need some advice.. thanks


:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

Well I have been sick for the last week and out of work. But heres a few pics of things I have been crackin on.Dash stripped and primed.

My trim clips came in so I can do mock up and finish bodywork on the roof


----------



## JOHNER

How hard was it to take that dash out?


----------



## big C

johner956 said:


> How hard was it to take that dash out?


Well that's the second one I have done somebody stole my first one lol. But your first go around its a major pain in the ass


----------



## JOHNER

big C said:


> Well that's the second one I have done somebody stole my first one lol. But your first go around its a major pain in the ass


Damn didn't know a 64 dash was a hot item, LOL, anyways I better try to take the one off my parts car first.


----------



## big C

johner956 said:


> Damn didn't know a 64 dash was a hot item, LOL, anyways I better try to take the one off my parts car first.


As you know there's about 300 spot welds across the top, then there will be a left and right bracket on the lower ends and a brace in the middle. the middle brace is actually welded to the firewall and under your cowl panel


----------



## JOHNER

Thanks homie, I'll keep you posted!


----------



## big C

Last 2 days I have been putting in some work. I always mock up everything. Well this is not going to work. As some of you know I changed roof skins with one off a junkyard car so I guess you can expect a few imperfections.

We are getting there but as you can see the fits getting alot better


----------



## DUB562

looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

DUB562 said:


> looking good homie :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

:inout:


----------



## Madrox64




----------



## big C

RALPH_DOGG said:


> :inout:


man you know the deal I know you already seen the finished product on instagram lol.



Madrox64 said:


>


----------



## big C

Alright the roof sail panel is done bodyworked all out. As you can see the repop quarter needed a little attention where it meets up to the package tray area.

Got the first coat of high build on it.


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:Nice work!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

hahahaha, sure did…!!!


----------



## Apokiliptik1

Very nice work!


----------



## big C

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:Nice work!


Thanks homie



Apokiliptik1 said:


> Very nice work!


Thanks bro


----------



## big C

This weekend I worked on the hood a little stripped the underside took forever but i eventually got done

Got it and some small front end parts in epoxy so I can start doing some bodywork


----------



## npazzin

what you use to "strip" the hood?


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> what you use to "strip" the hood?


Sandblaster, da, wire wheel, red scotchbrite pad lol


----------



## backyard64

went threw the whole badass work right here


----------



## big C

backyard64 said:


> went threw the whole badass work right here


Thanks homie. I'm getting real close to bieng done with metal work


----------



## backyard64

cant wait to see it done


----------



## Mr Gee

:h5:


----------



## maddog1949

Love the work you are doing on this car.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

backyard64 said:


> cant wait to see it done






Mr Gee said:


> :h5:


:wave: what up gee



maddog1949 said:


> Love the work you are doing on this car.


Thanks brother



Project 1964 4dr. said:


> :thumbsup:


Whats up pete how you been?


----------



## TheMechanic

Seeing this progression of swamp thing gives me hope and confidence on my 64. Keep up the great work. :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

TheMechanic said:


> Seeing this progression of swamp thing gives me hope and confidence on my 64. Keep up the great work. :thumbsup:


Do you have a build up topic?


----------



## TheMechanic

big C said:


> Do you have a build up topic?


No. Thought about it but its a really slow moving process getting started. Just got my hands on it this past December.


----------



## big C

TheMechanic said:


> No. Thought about it but its a really slow moving process getting started. Just got my hands on it this past December.


Post a pic let me see what your working with. I feel you on the slow process but just don't give up even when things get frustrating just take a step back think things over and jump right back at it.


----------



## TheMechanic

First dropped off










And the floor rot so far


----------



## Marcos beltran

Damn big c i just read through your entire project topic. Guys putting in some work right here. Man youve got some talent cuz. Want to see how this one turns out.


----------



## big C

TheMechanic said:


> First dropped off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the floor rot so far


:h5: If you ever need any advice feel free to hit me on a pm


Marcos beltran said:


> Damn big c i just read through your entire project topic. Guys putting in some work right here. Man youve got some talent cuz. Want to see how this one turns out.


Thanks bro. i should have more pics tomorrow


----------



## KERTWOOD

C, What's good? Know u been tinkering around, Post some pics..


----------



## big C

KERTWOOD said:


> C, What's good? Know u been tinkering around, Post some pics..


sup dude? I have not forgot about you man we had some bad weather blow through. Only tinkering around I really got to do this weekend was put a new kitchen faucet in lol


----------



## TheMechanic

big C said:


> :h5: If you ever need any advice feel free to hit me on a pm
> Thanks bro. i should have more pics tomorrow


I appreciate it and I'll probably have a lot of questions. Keep up the good work!


----------



## big C

Got off early today so I went ahead and cut the old dash out to make way for the new one

Got the new dash mocked up and everything looks good next time to weld


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:Looking good!


----------



## big C

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:Looking good!


:h5:


----------



## big C

As you know 64 quarters have a lower body line problem so I started getting on it. Its almost ready to weld. Sucks you have to cut and re weld a brand new quarter panel

After I get it welded up Ill start working on the door gap side


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

:thumbsup: looking good here as always homie!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Looking good C sup homie?


----------



## big C

Thanks pete and mike just pushing so I can get this damn thing to paint already


----------



## big C

Got the body line cut and fitted how I want it. Welded it up but I didnt take any pics

This is the last of the rust repair. By july 4 all rust repair will be done and from there it will be just finishing up bodywork.


----------



## 214monte

:thumbsup: keep up the good work homie


----------



## big C

214monte said:


> :thumbsup: keep up the good work homie


Thanks homie


----------



## Caballo

Alright Big C. I just went through your entire thread. You're spot on saying you went through the same things on your car that I'm currently dealing with on mine. You've taken that car on a journey.

Anyways, good to see you're not too far up the road in Valdosta.


----------



## big C

Caballo said:


> Alright Big C. I just went through your entire thread. You're spot on saying you went through the same things on your car that I'm currently dealing with on mine. You've taken that car on a journey.
> 
> Anyways, good to see you're not too far up the road in Valdosta.


yea man its been one hell of a ride. I thought I was doing a restoration not embarking on a life long journey. Yep backyard banging in valdookie. We got a local junkyard with a good bit of 62s in it.


----------



## Caballo

big C said:


> We got a local junkyard with a good bit of 62s in it.


PM me the name or location if you're able. I need to find that tail light sheet metal panel for my 62. There's no repops made for 62 on that panel. Only 63s & 64s get any love. :tears:


----------



## big C

Caballo said:


> PM me the name or location if you're able. I need to find that tail light sheet metal panel for my 62. There's no repops made for 62 on that panel. Only 63s & 64s get any love. :tears:




:h5:


----------



## big C

Got all the old ass rocker support cut out tomorrow I will get the inside of the inner rocker all cleaned up and prepped for some por 15 and start fabbing a new support to be welded in.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

get it homie, GET IT…!!!


----------



## big C

RALPH_DOGG said:


> get it homie, GET IT…!!!


:h5:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

big C said:


> :h5:


dude, i finally figured out whats wrong with my impala.. its my carb, don't know wether to rebuild it or get a new one…


----------



## big C

RALPH_DOGG said:


> dude, i finally figured out whats wrong with my impala.. its my carb, don't know wether to rebuild it or get a new one…


Just buy a new one


----------



## big C

alright well I have been working on drilling all the trim holes in the new quarter and I knew these were going to be fun

Not to bad for a 2$ file other than my hands hurt like hell glad I only had to do one side


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

big C said:


> Just buy a new one


cool, fa who…!!!


----------



## KERTWOOD

:drama:


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

Thanks guys just doing bodywork nothing exciting to take pics of.


----------



## JOHNER

Damn, killer work on them 1/4 letters!


----------



## Sam64

Hey Big C, was wondering If you had those pics of the quarter panel body line repair?

Thanks


----------



## ShibbyShibby

big C said:


> Got the body line cut and fitted how I want it. Welded it up but I didnt take any pics
> 
> This is the last of the rust repair. By july 4 all rust repair will be done and from there it will be just finishing up bodywork.


Had to do the same thing


----------



## big C

Thanks johner956 my damn hand still hurts lol. Sam 64 sorry them are the only pics I have. Shibby what's up my brother how's your car coming along??


----------



## on1

yo big C, good shit on your impala. im starting to take my 64 down right now. i gotta question on the drip rails if you could help me out. mine look like about the exact same condition as yours (rusted as shit!). most of my rust is underneath the drip rail right behind where that chrome piece for the weather strip sits. how did you fix it. are you able to cut all that shit out and replace it. from what i been seeing on the internet, the repop drip rails are pretty small, but my rust is pretty big.

also what type of bead blaster are you using. for gettin down on them hard to hit with sandpaper areas. is it one of them portable ones that you can pick up from harbor freight?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

big C said:


> Thanks johner956 my damn hand still hurts lol. Sam 64 sorry them are the only pics I have. Shibby what's up my brother how's your car coming along??


Hey dude! Been a while. Car is coming along. Been working on it like crazy the last few months. Hadn't touched it in honest a year and a half. Me and the mrs bought a house and had a kid, but now I'm back on the car full tilt.


----------



## big C

ShibbyShibby said:


> Hey dude! Been a while. Car is coming along. Been working on it like crazy the last few months. Hadn't touched it in honest a year and a half. Me and the mrs bought a house and had a kid, but now I'm back on the car full tilt.


:h5: cant wait to see some progress


----------



## big C

on1 said:


> yo big C, good shit on your impala. im starting to take my 64 down right now. i gotta question on the drip rails if you could help me out. mine look like about the exact same condition as yours (rusted as shit!). most of my rust is underneath the drip rail right behind where that chrome piece for the weather strip sits. how did you fix it. are you able to cut all that shit out and replace it. from what i been seeing on the internet, the repop drip rails are pretty small, but my rust is pretty big.
> 
> also what type of bead blaster are you using. for gettin down on them hard to hit with sandpaper areas. is it one of them portable ones that you can pick up from harbor freight?


Ok first I used a pressure pot sandblaster to do the car. You can buy one at harbor frieght for around a 100 bucks but make sure your compessor has the ass to push it. Now to answer your other question I reskined my whole roof. Now how the drip rails are is basically there sandwiched between the main roof support and roof skin. Your drip rails weld to the main roof support the your roof skin welds to your drip rails. In order to fix the holes you have your going to have to remove the drip rails and weld in new metal on your main roof support then put your new drip rails in.


----------



## on1

good lookin out big C. yeah i have a little 30 gallon 120v compressor, dont think its gonna work. heres a couple pics of what i got going on so far, if you could give me your advice i would appreciate it. check out under the drip rails that are rusted out and the trunk area right behind the bumper there is a lip that sticks out. i think its part of the trunk floor and the body, not to sure. but that stuff has rusted all off and broken off. do they sell a repop for that trunk/bumper part?

also do i have to cut the roof like you did to get to the drip rails? can i get the drip rails out without pulling the whole roof? thanks for the help.


----------



## big C

on1 said:


> good lookin out big C. yeah i have a little 30 gallon 120v compressor, dont think its gonna work. heres a couple pics of what i got going on so far, if you could give me your advice i would appreciate it. check out under the drip rails that are rusted out and the trunk area right behind the bumper there is a lip that sticks out. i think its part of the trunk floor and the body, not to sure. but that stuff has rusted all off and broken off. do they sell a repop for that trunk/bumper part?
> 
> also do i have to cut the roof like you did to get to the drip rails? can i get the drip rails out without pulling the whole roof? thanks for the help.


If it was me I would start by sandblasting before you cut anything. Them holes you have in there are going to grow after you sandblast. Yes you can get to the drip rails with out removing the roof but your going to have to cut the sides out and weld them back in. Now for your trunk area that lip is a combo of the floor pan and the tail panel/ tail lamp panels.

As you can see in this pic this is how the floor extends out.

And in this pic you can see how the tail panel and tail lamp mounting panel mount on top of the floor.


----------



## big C

stripped and primed the quarter after i did the trim holes and the lower molding lines.


----------



## big C

Body line turned out good after the first prime and block

started body working roof and seam sealing and thats where i am at today roof should be done by friday


----------



## mrjones_012003

:thumbsup:Great work!


----------



## on1

big C said:


> If it was me I would start by sandblasting before you cut anything. Them holes you have in there are going to grow after you sandblast. Yes you can get to the drip rails with out removing the roof but your going to have to cut the sides out and weld them back in. Now for your trunk area that lip is a combo of the floor pan and the tail panel/ tail lamp panels.
> 
> As you can see in this pic this is how the floor extends out.
> 
> And in this pic you can see how the tail panel and tail lamp mounting panel mount on top of the floor.


yeah man, thanks for the pics thats what im talkin about! i just smashed down to harbor freight and picked up their little 40 lb abrasive blaster and some 70 grit aluminum oxide media. got home and said fuck it and bent my drip rails out a lil bit and seen where the roof meets the drip rails. im gonna get down tomorrow on that after work definitely. that lil compressor i got is gonna take all day. im wondering how far im going to need to cut up the sides of the roof to. I'm thinking maybe up to that crease thats about an inch or two above the drip rails.

as for that tail end, do i need a new floor and tail panel section? i hope i dont need a new floor, that means cutting my battery box out and my lil 110v welder just doesnt got that penetration to weld it back in (i need to step my garage game up to 220v already). plus i dont want to deal with that problem u had where there was that big ass gap near the tail lights.

... let your ride sit in your uncles back yard for about 5 years and theres all kinds of rust on this thing now. oh well time to get it crackin!


----------



## Coca Pearl

You going some nice work on your six four


----------



## big C

mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:Great work!


:h5:



Coca Pearl said:


> You going some nice work on your six four


Thanks homie


----------



## big C

on1 said:


> yeah man, thanks for the pics thats what im talkin about! i just smashed down to harbor freight and picked up their little 40 lb abrasive blaster and some 70 grit aluminum oxide media. got home and said fuck it and bent my drip rails out a lil bit and seen where the roof meets the drip rails. im gonna get down tomorrow on that after work definitely. that lil compressor i got is gonna take all day. im wondering how far im going to need to cut up the sides of the roof to. I'm thinking maybe up to that crease thats about an inch or two above the drip rails.
> 
> as for that tail end, do i need a new floor and tail panel section? i hope i dont need a new floor, that means cutting my battery box out and my lil 110v welder just doesnt got that penetration to weld it back in (i need to step my garage game up to 220v already). plus i dont want to deal with that problem u had where there was that big ass gap near the tail lights.
> 
> ... let your ride sit in your uncles back yard for about 5 years and theres all kinds of rust on this thing now. oh well time to get it crackin!


Heres a pic of how them drip rails mount 

As far as the floor pan goes I would not cut the whole thing out if the rest of it is good. Its all flat at the back where the tail panel and tail lamp panels sit on top of it at so I would just cut and weld in what you need. I would buy new tail lamp panels and a tail panel though.


----------



## Mr Gee

badass work!!


----------



## KERTWOOD

Prime - Block, Prime - Block, Little polyester putty here and there, and........ Prime - Block


----------



## on1

damn homie, u got some sick ass pics of your work. i started sand blastin today and my air compressor took a shit on me. ill figure that pos out tomorrow its getting to damn hot for that. yo how u get your blaster to work constantly. like every 5 seconds i gotta shake that damn thing to feed media. also what kind of media u using. that shit that got at harbor freight for 44 bucks is not gonna happen.

yeah i seen the roof seem in the drip rail but couldnt really see the spot welds. did you just cut the roof skin in the drip rail on the corner, or did you drill the spot welds out. by what i mean in the corner is the light blue arrows on the pic (yeah dont hate on dem windows paint skillz!!!)








the pic of your roof looks like you somehow got inbetween the roof and the drip rail and separated them. if thats what you did you gotta let me in on the secret! i was thinking just bending my shitty dripz out try sticking my cut off wheel inbetween.


----------



## big C

on1 said:


> damn homie, u got some sick ass pics of your work. i started sand blastin today and my air compressor took a shit on me. ill figure that pos out tomorrow its getting to damn hot for that. yo how u get your blaster to work constantly. like every 5 seconds i gotta shake that damn thing to feed media. also what kind of media u using. that shit that got at harbor freight for 44 bucks is not gonna happen.
> 
> yeah i seen the roof seem in the drip rail but couldnt really see the spot welds. did you just cut the roof skin in the drip rail on the corner, or did you drill the spot welds out. by what i mean in the corner is the light blue arrows on the pic (yeah dont hate on dem windows paint skillz!!!)
> View attachment 1312545
> 
> 
> the pic of your roof looks like you somehow got inbetween the roof and the drip rail and separated them. if thats what you did you gotta let me in on the secret! i was thinking just bending my shitty dripz out try sticking my cut off wheel inbetween.


The spot welds are on the bottom side of the drip rail. Like if your sitting in the car looking at them from the bottom. Thats a whole different roof skin my old e I knew I was going to replace so I just cut it off. Its a pain in the ass to get the roof seperated from the drip rail with out messing it up. It can be done but its time consuming. I use blasting sand from a local concrete company its 3.50 for a 50lb bag.


----------



## big C

Mr Gee said:


> badass work!!


Thanks gee



KERTWOOD said:


> Prime - Block, Prime - Block, Little polyester putty here and there, and........ Prime - Block


Man you know it I already got over 40hrs just in the roof and its not even primed yet. Im just glad its going back ermine white


----------



## on1

yo whats good C. check this thread out. 

http://www.trifive.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16557

im thinking once i get my roof separated from the drip rails im not gonna have enough access to the roof support frame to fix all them huge ass holes and rust. do you think it would be easier to cut a hole in the side of the roof like this guy. and re-patch it later or just skin the bitch.i know either way its gonna be a pain in the ass. thanks for the help homie


----------



## big C

If your skin is not rotted I would do exactly what he did. I replaced mine bc of rust issues and it had a huge dent in the middle where a trim limb fell on it. That's an excellent article on that repair. Doing a whole skin is a ton of work not to mention you have to find a good roof and they run anywhere from 200-500. I forgot to ask you but where are you located?


----------



## on1

yeah i was thinking that would work too. since my roof is solid, i figure ill just cut a section out and replace it after i repair them roof support pieces. but im afraid that when i go to patch it back in that the roof is gonna be crooked as shit. is there any tricks to making sure everything is square or do you just kinda mock it up, tack it and eyeball it. oh yea im in seattle. 

edited 12am. fuck it im taking this roof off. cut off the passenger side drip rail, and started drilling spot welds..... i hope i dont fuck this up.


----------



## big C

on1 said:


> yeah i was thinking that would work too. since my roof is solid, i figure ill just cut a section out and replace it after i repair them roof support pieces. but im afraid that when i go to patch it back in that the roof is gonna be crooked as shit. is there any tricks to making sure everything is square or do you just kinda mock it up, tack it and eyeball it. oh yea im in seattle.
> 
> edited 12am. fuck it im taking this roof off. cut off the passenger side drip rail, and started drilling spot welds..... i hope i dont fuck this up.


Nice throw up some pics homie


----------



## on1

big C said:


> Nice throw up some pics homie






















iight here we go. i got all the spot welds drilled out i think... now i just gotta get the drips cut from the roof better then it should come off. got my lil man in there vacuuming and stripping the interior. what do you use to cut spot welds. i got that lil 5 dollar tool from harbor freight. it likes to walk around a lot even when i center punch it.

whats the official steps to getting the cleanest job done. i have researched for hours and asked people and they all have a different set of steps of what to do and not to do. if you get a few free mins, could you tell me the process. like, first you want to get the bare metal, wax n grease remover, tack rag it, epoxy prime, filler... etc. im a lil confused on all the steps needed to get a clean paint job. also what are your favorite primers, fillers, paints, basically any materials. i figure i want to do the job once right. instead of doing it once shitty then having to do it again. thanks for the help. 

yo did you ever patch your fenders. a few pages back i remember seeing you had 2 sets of fenders that were bad in different parts and you were gonna perform surgery on them. keep us posted this thread is my autobody class of the day and im sure a lot of others are checking it out but not posting. i have lurked this thread for a couple years and didnt ever post.


----------



## KERTWOOD

Paging Dr. C


----------



## DUB562

big C whats craccin homie man u gettin down over there man and im enjoyin watchin u do yo thang man.:drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

KERTWOOD said:


> Paging Dr. C


I wouldnt go that far lol 



DUB562 said:


> big C whats craccin homie man u gettin down over there man and im enjoyin watchin u do yo thang man.:drama: :thumbsup:


Thanks homie Im trying my best :h5:


----------



## big C

on1 said:


> View attachment 1315994
> View attachment 1316002
> View attachment 1316010
> 
> iight here we go. i got all the spot welds drilled out i think... now i just gotta get the drips cut from the roof better then it should come off. got my lil man in there vacuuming and stripping the interior. what do you use to cut spot welds. i got that lil 5 dollar tool from harbor freight. it likes to walk around a lot even when i center punch it.
> 
> whats the official steps to getting the cleanest job done. i have researched for hours and asked people and they all have a different set of steps of what to do and not to do. if you get a few free mins, could you tell me the process. like, first you want to get the bare metal, wax n grease remover, tack rag it, epoxy prime, filler... etc. im a lil confused on all the steps needed to get a clean paint job. also what are your favorite primers, fillers, paints, basically any materials. i figure i want to do the job once right. instead of doing it once shitty then having to do it again. thanks for the help.
> 
> yo did you ever patch your fenders. a few pages back i remember seeing you had 2 sets of fenders that were bad in different parts and you were gonna perform surgery on them. keep us posted this thread is my autobody class of the day and im sure a lot of others are checking it out but not posting. i have lurked this thread for a couple years and didnt ever post.


 Thanks for the kind words homie:thumbsup: I have had alot of people hit me up asking questions and how tos and i am always down to give my 2cents. I do it for the love of the sport. Ok now on to your next question yes your going to want to strip it to bare metal epoxy prime, bodywork, high build prime, block re prime, block some more and re prime some more lol. Get your self a set of durablocks you can get them on ebay. As far as materials I prefer ppg for my primers, paints etc. I have used other brands and some I like some I dont but I have always found ppg to be a great easy to use product. Bodyfillers hands down evercoat makes some of the best out there and thats all I use but like I said thats just my preference. Find you a good Local autobody store to buy from almost everyone I have ever dealt with has had experience techs working there so thats always a plus. Just waht ever you do dont get discouraged and give up its very time consuming so just get prepaired. Check out my tail lamp panel who would have ever thought this piece would have required so much time in bodywork but if you want a good job its what has to be done.


----------



## big C

on1 said:


> View attachment 1315994
> View attachment 1316002
> View attachment 1316010
> 
> iight here we go. i got all the spot welds drilled out i think... now i just gotta get the drips cut from the roof better then it should come off. got my lil man in there vacuuming and stripping the interior. what do you use to cut spot welds. i got that lil 5 dollar tool from harbor freight. it likes to walk around a lot even when i center punch it.
> 
> whats the official steps to getting the cleanest job done. i have researched for hours and asked people and they all have a different set of steps of what to do and not to do. if you get a few free mins, could you tell me the process. like, first you want to get the bare metal, wax n grease remover, tack rag it, epoxy prime, filler... etc. im a lil confused on all the steps needed to get a clean paint job. also what are your favorite primers, fillers, paints, basically any materials. i figure i want to do the job once right. instead of doing it once shitty then having to do it again. thanks for the help.
> 
> yo did you ever patch your fenders. a few pages back i remember seeing you had 2 sets of fenders that were bad in different parts and you were gonna perform surgery on them. keep us posted this thread is my autobody class of the day and im sure a lot of others are checking it out but not posting. i have lurked this thread for a couple years and didnt ever post.


 I am sorry I missed the one on the spotweld cutter. Yes i use the one from harbor frieght myself but I drill a small divet in the weld instead of using a center punch it akes a little longer but works a whole hell of alot better. Get you some of those double ended bits from hf there in the same section as the spotweld cutters. Them little shits work wonders


----------



## big C

Also you guys can follow me on instagram under six4chevy


----------



## on1

nice man, thanks for the insight. yo check it out. rusty drip rails only one way to fix it properly...













yeah those tail light panels look solid. i just ordered up my repops and i got my tail panel section already. i just gotta figure out how im gonna repair that floor section. i found a sick article. i think im gonna try the same thing. check this guys work out. looks pretty clean how he rolled the grooves into the sheet metal for his floor patch panels

http://www.hotrodcoffeeshop.com/for...sid=fa17d7007a315e9e8e4ae687f36db7a8&start=15


----------



## on1

hey man. you know where i can find a clean heater control with the levers and everything. my control levers are broken and the plastic parts where they slide are broken. i checked on ebay and they some that look hammered


----------



## big C

Cars coming along looking at your pics reminds me of where mine was at. For them heater controls hit up bert at the chevy shop in el Monte Ca. He will take care of you


----------



## on1

thanks man im trying to get it there. i gotta wire wheel the shit outta that roof support. dont have the air right now to sand blast it. then por15. is there any special procedure to por15 it. according to the website you have to buy like 4 or 5 different items to do the por15 job. i thought u just prep it the best you can and spray it.


----------



## big C

on1 said:


> thanks man im trying to get it there. i gotta wire wheel the shit outta that roof support. dont have the air right now to sand blast it. then por15. is there any special procedure to por15 it. according to the website you have to buy like 4 or 5 different items to do the por15 job. i thought u just prep it the best you can and spray it.


 they claim you have to metal prep and some other shit but I have always just sandblasted and painted right over and have never had a problem. I am sure wire brushing will be fine. Also you can use a paint brush to apply por 15 also just what ever you do dont get it on your skin.


----------



## on1

ok bro, thanks for the feedback. i tried to patch my fender today and fucked it up. i cut it out most of the bottom portion out and when i went to line up the patch panel the shape to the patch panel didnt line up for shit with my fender. like the lower line on the fender where the chrome trim goes, i tried to cut my fender at that but the patch didnt curve enough if that makes sense. it was just kinda flat compared to the og metal. so i tried to work it out and ended up cutting to much. so instead of trying to fill a bunch of gaps with my wire feeder i said fuck it and ordered a new patch from a different source. hopefully its cool or im just gonna get a repop fender. they want a lot of money for them damn repops plus the shipping. ima be extra careful with this next patch. hopefully it comes out straight.

one of them days where u take 1 step forward, 2 steps back....


----------



## on1

ok C whats the trick to get these damn repop drip rails to lay flat on the roof support. i tacked them into place just to mock them up and they bulge out back where the bend is at. where the drip rail starts to turn down. i tried clamping the shit out of them and i cant get them to lay flat.


----------



## big C

on1 said:


> ok C whats the trick to get these damn repop drip rails to lay flat on the roof support. i tacked them into place just to mock them up and they bulge out back where the bend is at. where the drip rail starts to turn down. i tried clamping the shit out of them and i cant get them to lay flat.


Use sheet metal screws every so many inchs. Make sure before you weld you mock all your window trim up to make sure its going to mount flush with the drip rail


----------



## on1

yeah man that was the trick right there. i got the passenger side done. i got it lined up pretty good to the trim molding piece. i did it pretty much flush. i hope the drip rail molding doesnt fight with it when i go to install it. 

hey man thanks for the help. i really appreciate the knowledge. its helping me out big time!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

looking good C cant wait to see paint on this thing and the frame off!


----------



## big C

on1 said:


> yeah man that was the trick right there. i got the passenger side done. i got it lined up pretty good to the trim molding piece. i did it pretty much flush. i hope the drip rail molding doesnt fight with it when i go to install it.
> 
> hey man thanks for the help. i really appreciate the knowledge. its helping me out big time!


Good job:h5:



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> looking good C cant wait to see paint on this thing and the frame off!


Me to mike me to lol Ill be back in texas in oct if everything goes as planned:wave:


----------



## big C

Alright guys I have been working my ass off on this car as you can see primer and guide coat everywhere

Got inside my defrost vent and dash brace epoxy primed tomorrow ill set the dash back in for the last time and then weld it in.

I still enjoy riding back roads looking for old cars came up on this 60 poncho this weekend


----------



## on1

damn its looking good bro. 

hey man, so this is where i am at. i got a piece on my quarter panels that i need some help with. i started taking the rear end apart and found this section to be filled with bondo on both sides. i dont really know the correct shape due to it being rusted out. i cant find a close up pic of this section online with the bumper removed. im not really sure on how to patch this. i dont think its a simple flat piece bent around( basically a wierd contour). i think it bends in and out and goes around the corner. if you could, let me know how you would fix it.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Started following you



big C said:


> Also you guys can follow me on instagram under six4chevy


----------



## big C

on1 said:


> damn its looking good bro.
> 
> hey man, so this is where i am at. i got a piece on my quarter panels that i need some help with. i started taking the rear end apart and found this section to be filled with bondo on both sides. i dont really know the correct shape due to it being rusted out. i cant find a close up pic of this section online with the bumper removed. im not really sure on how to patch this. i dont think its a simple flat piece bent around( basically a wierd contour). i think it bends in and out and goes around the corner. if you could, let me know how you would fix it.
> View attachment 1334978


I would find a donor car and cut the pieces out of.


----------



## DjGhadi

Although i know it aint easy, i hate that you make it look so damn easy! :worship:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

come paint my ride…!!! hahahaha, but seriously, come paint my ride…


do it, DO IT…!!!


----------



## on1

damn bro, i just went through the entire thread again. you getting your moneys worth outta that black die grinder. that thing is like more than half the pics. definitely giving it a good work out with that metal work.


----------



## big C

DjGhadi said:


> Although i know it aint easy, i hate that you make it look so damn easy! :worship:


You have no idea lol. my nieghbors probabley think im crazy. One day im cussing at the car the next im talking sweet to it :biggrin:



RALPH_DOGG said:


> come paint my ride…!!! hahahaha, but seriously, come paint my ride…
> 
> 
> do it, DO IT…!!!


:h5: Got alot of people wanting me to do work just no place or time



on1 said:


> damn bro, i just went through the entire thread again. you getting your moneys worth outta that black die grinder. that thing is like more than half the pics. definitely giving it a good work out with that metal work.


Lol my mac tools grinder yea it has put some work in for me. Best part is its the only tool I have I didnt pay for lol


----------



## DjGhadi

big C said:


> You have no idea lol. my nieghbors probabley think im crazy. One day im cussing at the car the next im talking sweet to it :biggrin:
> 
> haha I can just picture seeing that :rofl:


----------



## DjGhadi

Now here's a real swamp thing for ya.. Now thats too bad


----------



## big C

DjGhadi said:


> View attachment 1341297
> Now here's a real swamp thing for ya.. Now thats too bad


Yea that ones no bueno. Lol


----------



## on1

DjGhadi said:


> View attachment 1341297
> Now here's a real swamp thing for ya.. Now thats too bad


damnnn. that one is a done deal!


----------



## on1

hey you guys have any experience with repop fenders from like dynacorn. i cut my og fender to try n patch and it and its all messed up now. i cut it on the seam. i patched it back but im afraid the lines are gonna be screwed up now. i was thinking just buy some repops. but if they dont line up for shit ill keep searching for nos or something


----------



## big C

on1 said:


> hey you guys have any experience with repop fenders from like dynacorn. i cut my og fender to try n patch and it and its all messed up now. i cut it on the seam. i patched it back but im afraid the lines are gonna be screwed up now. i was thinking just buy some repops. but if they dont line up for shit ill keep searching for nos or something


I have never used the repop fenders for the impala. Hell come to think about it I don't know of anybody that has.


----------



## on1

lol from what i can find on google. they dont line up well. i been working the fuck outta my fender and its close. but i think the body lines are gonna be fucked if i use it. maybe if i use filler and shape that. im kinda stuck right now trying to decide what to do. plus its like 800-1000 bucks for fenders. a lot of money for something that might look like shit


----------



## big C

Ttt guess its time to blow the dust off this bitch and get some more work done


----------



## on1

yo big c what epoxy primer and high build primer do you recommend. you said you like ppg. back in the day i used the dp40 before but now i cant find the stuff. ppg makes a ton of different primers, i was curious what ones you were using. from what i have been reading online everyone seems to like this SPI stuff.

also what kind of seam sealer did you use up on your driprails and stuff. was it just the basic seam sealer that loads into the caulking gun or was it something else?


----------



## big C

on1 said:


> yo big c what epoxy primer and high build primer do you recommend. you said you like ppg. back in the day i used the dp40 before but now i cant find the stuff. ppg makes a ton of different primers, i was curious what ones you were using. from what i have been reading online everyone seems to like this SPI stuff.
> 
> also what kind of seam sealer did you use up on your driprails and stuff. was it just the basic seam sealer that loads into the caulking gun or was it something else?


I dont like spi epoxy. There clears and regular 2k primers are bad ass but there epoxy primer I give :thumbsdown::thumbsdown: . As far as ppg try there dellfleet line of epoxy primer I used it and I really liked it and its not that expensive. Now on the seam sealer I like to use fusor or sem. The sem is the cheaper of the 2 but both do just of an equal job. I hate 3m fast and firm seam sealer shits way overpriced and hard to spread. And yes both brands just use a regular caulking gun. This is just my opinion on products I have personally used


----------



## on1

alright man. sounds good thanks for the helpful info im definitely gonna check out that stuff out.


----------



## on1

big C said:


> Im still here chipping away. Heres a few pics from my trip today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> poor 59 whole ass end was rotted down in the dirt
> 
> 65 been here so long got a tree and brush growing up thourgh it


that pic of the 65 is bad ass!


----------



## southGAcustoms

big C said:


> Alright guys I have been working my ass off on this car as you can see primer and guide coat everywhere
> 
> Got inside my defrost vent and dash brace epoxy primed tomorrow ill set the dash back in for the last time and then weld it in.
> 
> I still enjoy riding back roads looking for old cars came up on this 60 poncho this weekend




that guy is crazy on that poncho!!! 3200!!!  !!

you were only 2 miles from my house....left turn at the intersection...rigt turn at stop sign...300 yards...house on right,


----------



## big C

southGAcustoms said:


> that guy is crazy on that poncho!!! 3200!!!  !!
> 
> you were only 2 miles from my house....left turn at the intersection...rigt turn at stop sign...300 yards...house on right,


Yup and the car is a piece of shit!


----------



## southGAcustoms

I pulled in honestly thinking he just wanted someone to move it away or no more than 200 or so.... I saw 3200...and spun tires on that bitch!


----------



## big C

Alright got my dash welded in today. As always MOCK everything up before welding. Everything looked good so then we blow it back apart and weld.
Trims fit nice and snug as you can see

Kick panels also fit nice and snug

And there she is my once non a/c padded dash car now sports a fresh non padded a/c dash


----------



## KERTWOOD

Good work C! Its coming together. Must be nice to have an Impala to work on


----------



## big C

KERTWOOD said:


> Good work C! Its coming together. Must be nice to have an Impala to work on


:h5:


----------



## KERTWOOD

Bump for Swamp Thing..


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ttt fo the homie!! your almost ready for paint:naughty:


----------



## big C

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> ttt fo the homie!! your almost ready for paint:naughty:


Getting close but its going to have to wait till i get back from Texas first


----------



## big C

Heres a few pics from some of my weekend travels.


----------



## npazzin

Dunno if I should be happy or sad, seeing those pics lol


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> Dunno if I should be happy or sad, seeing those pics lol


lol


----------



## big C

Ok folks I know I have not posted up many progress pics but as of now its just been humping away at the body work so theres not alot to see. I finished up my upper trunk this mornin so now its time to weld in my center pan. After i come back from Texas parts are going to start going in the booth getting paint laid so stay tuned


----------



## on1

big C said:


> Also got the roof a welded on and started getting rid of that og tuxedo black


hey big c how did you fill the holes on the top corners of the roof. like where the windshield meets the roof, in the corners. i see in your pic you have the same gaps/holes i have in mine. did you weld them up or did you do something else. after welding my roof on, my trim lines up a lil goofy now. gonna have to figure something out to get everything lined up properly


----------



## big C

on1 said:


> hey big c how did you fill the holes on the top corners of the roof. like where the windshield meets the roof, in the corners. i see in your pic you have the same gaps/holes i have in mine. did you weld them up or did you do something else. after welding my roof on, my trim lines up a lil goofy now. gonna have to figure something out to get everything lined up properly


from the factory they are brazed up. Bit yes I just welded mine back up


----------



## big C

Getting closer to welding in lower pan so I decided I would see how the repop trunk catch fit. Just as I thought didnt fit worth a damn and this is just not going to cut it. Shit had a 1/8 gap in it.


My og one was junk it was all rusted to shit, bent, etc. So I had to make me a homemade jig to re bend the ears. I know its not an original gm jig but hey it works lol.

Looks a hell of alot better now. A little more tweaking and it will be ready to weld


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> Getting closer to welding in lower pan so I decided I would see how the repop trunk catch fit. Just as I thought didnt fit worth a damn and this is just not going to cut it. Shit had a 1/8 gap in it.
> 
> 
> My og one was junk it was all rusted to shit, bent, etc. So I had to make me a homemade jig to re bend the ears. I know its not an original gm jig but hey it works lol.
> 
> Looks a hell of alot better now. A little more tweaking and it will be ready to weld


:drama: Im tuned in Big C:thumbsup:


----------



## Caballo

big C said:


> I had to make me a homemade jig to re bend the ears.


Dammm, you're doing some precision shit there. My jigs are like a popsicle stick, two rubber bands, and a corn chip as a shim.


----------



## big C

Caballo said:


> Dammm, you're doing some precision shit there. My jigs are like a popsicle stick, two rubber bands, and a corn chip as a shim.


Thanks bro backyard banging at its finest


----------



## on1

yo whats up big c. could i get you to take a couple pics of the front of your roof. like the corners where the drip rails start and the corner of the windshield. im thinkin i fucked up on mine. i dont know if the roof is sitting to high or what the fuck the problem is but when i put my trim on i have a big gap right there in that section and im thinking the top windshield trim piece is sitting to low. it you get a chance bro i would appreciate it. you already helped me out a ton, thanks


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TTTfo the homie big C


----------



## Groc006

TTT you're moving right along Homie!!


----------



## on1

big c where u at homie. i need some that motivation!


----------



## big C

Thanks guys I will post me pics after body is off frame


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> Thanks guys I will post me pics after body is off frame


:run::run::run: sup big C put that work in then fam !


----------



## big C

Im going to give it my best shot mike


----------



## Mr Gee

big C said:


> Im going to give it my best shot mike


Nice work Big C..love to see this shit!


----------



## big C

Mr Gee said:


> Nice work Big C..love to see this shit!


:h5:


----------



## big C

Ok guys just a few pics from my travels back home this past week. Few pics from my buddy Trents back yard


----------



## big C

This oldsmobile had some nice options


My buddy Trent gave me this for swamp thing before I left. Thought that was pretty cool. He said he took it off a 62 belair that had been parked since 1970.


----------



## big C

Then I made my way 3 hours south west to see my brother here's a few pics from my first day there.


----------



## big C

Rolling through Florida I seen this piece of shit. At first I thought it was a vert but after I turned around and went back it was just a rotted out piece of shit hrdtp lol.


----------



## big C

Today was the first day I have touched the car in over 3 weeks. Basically the majority of the trunk has been seam sealed and the lower pan is prepped ready to weld in.


----------



## 817Lowrider

That south west fort worth os cool as hell. My bro has 2 cars that were sold at jack williams chevrolet in FORT WORTH


----------



## big C

817Lowrider said:


> That south west fort worth os cool as hell. My bro has 2 cars that were sold at jack williams chevrolet in FORT WORTH


Yea I think its a neat little piece. My homie six1forlife is going to have his chrome guy 're chrome it for me.


----------



## on1

damn i lived between dallas and ft worth for like 3 years and didnt have any clue they had all them cars around there. now im in seattle and parts are hard as hell to find. i found this 63 409 425hp 4spd tho. they didnt want to part it out and they want like 10k for it.


----------



## on1

i came up on 2 64s.


----------



## big C

on1 said:


> i came up on 2 64s.
> View attachment 1460914
> View attachment 1460922


There are still a shit load of old cars out in texas not as many as there was in the early 90s but there are still a bunch. That blue and white 64 looks like a nice car


----------



## on1

yeah its in decent condition. and its a driver. it has the og 327 300hp with the camel hump heads and 2 speed powerglide. my original plan was to just chop these 2 up and use whatever i needed to get my shit going but im having a hard time with tearing them apart. i havent touched them yet. and its nice cruising an ol school again. might just fix them up later...


----------



## Caballo

big C said:


> Ok guys just a few pics from my travels back home this past week. Few pics from my buddy Trents back yard


Damn. I've been wanting a project 59 El Camino too.....


----------



## big C

Somebody had some free airs in the bomb 

looks like this 64 had some pumps and batterys at one time.


----------



## big C

Spent the day sandblasting a whole bunch of small parts


----------



## BigCeez

Wow....talk about a build...REALLY nice work! Cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## LURCH63

on1 said:


> damn i lived between dallas and ft worth for like 3 years and didnt have any clue they had all them cars around there. now im in seattle and parts are hard as hell to find. i found this 63 409 425hp 4spd tho. they didnt want to part it out and they want like 10k for it.
> View attachment 1460906


10k for a shot out 409 car with out the motor is a shit price


----------



## LURCH63

big C said:


> Today was the first day I have touched the car in over 3 weeks. Basically the majority of the trunk has been seam sealed and the lower pan is prepped ready to weld in.


:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

BigCeez said:


> Wow....talk about a build...REALLY nice work! Cant wait to see the finished product


Thanks homie im hoping to get on your level you got one clean ass 64.



LURCH63 said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## on1

LURCH63 said:


> 10k for a shot out 409 car with out the motor is a shit price


thats what im talking about. he was giving me the whole story... about how the engine and trans was pulled in 1970 and they have been sitting in a heated garage. and they are in perfect condition. i was thinking... i dont really give a shit. but thats them northwest prices. old schools are getting harder and harder to find. so people act like they have a Ferrari or something. i swear everybody in the northwest thinks they have the rarest built ol schools in the world when they trying to sell them.


----------



## BigCeez

big C said:


> Thanks homie im hoping to get on your level you got one clean ass 64.
> 
> :h5:


Thank you brother, I appreciate that!


----------



## on1

did u hang it up for the winter big C. u getting close bro


----------



## big C

on1 said:


> did u hang it up for the winter big C. u getting close bro


Naw we dont really have a winter in south ga lol. I been messing around here and there but nothing really to much.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

big C said:


> Naw we dont really have a winter in south ga lol. I been messing around here and there but nothing really to much.


must be nice not to have to feeze your balls off! , looking good Big C! serving a dose of that built right!:thumbsup:


----------



## on1

oh yeah thats right. i remember last winter there was like 2 inches of snow in atlanta and the city almost shut down or some shit cuz they werent used to snow down there. lol


----------



## Caballo




----------



## big C

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> must be nice not to have to feeze your balls off! , looking good Big C! serving a dose of that built right!:thumbsup:


:h5:



on1 said:


> oh yeah thats right. i remember last winter there was like 2 inches of snow in atlanta and the city almost shut down or some shit cuz they werent used to snow down there. lol


LOL I live 4 hrs south of atlanta and it NEVER snows or ices over here. I can only imagine the cluster fuck if it did.



Caballo said:


> [/:shocked:QUOTE]


----------



## big C

Ok rocker time. Started fitting the repop rocker ohh boy thats all im going to say. Im going to start off with these 2 pics tomorrow its time to perform surgery. 
Looks good now lets trim to fit.
 I think this will make a nice butt weld. Now tomorrow I will add a few pics of where shit gets real.


----------



## mrjones_012003

Looking good!


----------



## big C

mrjones_012003 said:


> Looking good!


Thanks bro


----------



## big C

Alright one thing I did not want was a wavy ass rocker. So i tacked a piece of angle to my rocker to keep it straight while its getting welded on.

I also realized I had forgot to drill out my plug weld holes for the inner rocker reinforcement so a couple measurements and we are good.

I still have to do some modifacations to the rocker in order to get it right but heres how I left off today. You can get a better look at the rocker brace I welded on not only does it keep the rocker straight but it also overlaps the quarter and the small piece of og rocker. Keeps the new rocker flush up with the exsisting parts


----------



## npazzin

Interesting, will it not still warp if you go end to end or skip around like spot welds?


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> Interesting, will it not still warp if you go end to end or skip around like spot welds?


Its not so much the warping issue. OK I bought the "non oem" rocker replacement instead of the oem style. Basically the oem has the full sill plate area and is a complete rocker. The non oem is basically a piece of shit half ass cut to fit deal. So after getting it all mocked up to my liking I threw the level across it and it had low spots through out the length but when I removed it and put the level on it it was flat. So that can only mean one thing it was twisting when I put on for mock up. So that's the main reason for the angle it works as a reinforcement and keeps the rocker from twisting during the install process. Plus the angle also pulls itself against the quarter and remaining piece of og rocker and keeps both pieces flush for a nice but weld. For anybody thinking of cheaping out and buying the non oem rockers don't waste your money the r&d on these things is horrible. Tomorrow ill post a few more pics of extra fab work that has to be done to make them even half ass fit.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

:thumbsup:



big C said:


> Alright one thing I did not want was a wavy ass rocker. So i tacked a piece of angle to my rocker to keep it straight while its getting welded on.
> 
> I also realized I had forgot to drill out my plug weld holes for the inner rocker reinforcement so a couple measurements and we are good.
> 
> I still have to do some modifacations to the rocker in order to get it right but heres how I left off today. You can get a better look at the rocker brace I welded on not only does it keep the rocker straight but it also overlaps the quarter and the small piece of og rocker. Keeps the new rocker flush up with the exsisting parts


----------



## Caballo

The metal work in this thread is awesome. A good reference for people bringing these cars back to life. Now that Impalas are getting rarer and rarer, and in worse condition, people will be searching google and finding threads like this to follow for years.


----------



## big C

Caballo said:


> The metal work in this thread is awesome. A good reference for people bringing these cars back to life. Now that Impalas are getting rarer and rarer, and in worse condition, people will be searching google and finding threads like this to follow for years.


Thanks man


----------



## big C

Well once again my travels have taking me off the beatin path a few pics from todays adventure.


----------



## big C

63 hardtop buried


61 wagon so tangled in brush you can barely see it


----------



## big C

61 rag


----------



## big C

I took over 100 pics today by far the most largest private owned collection I have ever seen. Will post more later


----------



## on1

look at that 64 vert with palm trees growing out the back. wtf!


----------



## lone star

Uso cc.


----------



## 817Lowrider

Wow


----------



## Caballo

big C said:


> 61 rag



That's a straight up playground right there. Lucky I didn't go cause I wouldn't come back home. My wife would have to report me as a missing person.


----------



## Groc006

big C said:


> 61 rag


:wow:


----------



## big C

Stumbled up on another 61 rag and whats left of a 59 hardtop


----------



## LURCH63

Where'd you find those big c?


----------



## big C

LURCH63 said:


> Where'd you find those big c?


In the middle of no fucking where lol. This was one of them wild goose chases I almost gave up on. I bet I spent 50 bucks in gas driving around in circles


----------



## JOHNER

Nice finds, lots of good parts!!


----------



## Marcos beltran

Man seeing all those impalas go to waste like that broke my heart. Hows it going big c? Its like you are an impala bloodhound. You can sniff them out miles away. Hahhaha


----------



## on1

lone star said:


> Uso cc.


lol. hell yeah, reppin hard!


----------



## LURCH63

big C said:


> In the middle of no fucking where lol. This was one of them wild goose chases I almost gave up on. I bet I spent 50 bucks in gas driving around in circles


lmao


----------



## big C

johner956 said:


> Nice finds, lots of good parts!!


Yes sir I picked up a few items



Marcos beltran said:


> Man seeing all those impalas go to waste like that broke my heart. Hows it going big c? Its like you are an impala bloodhound. You can sniff them out miles away. Hahhaha


What been going on bro? Your doing a good job on your car glad to see it went to a good home.


----------



## big C

Here's a few more pics from the other day. People please do not pm me asking for location or information on these cars. None of the pm's will be replied to. I am not trying to be an asshole but understand it cost me money to find these kind of places. Alot of times I have to take days off work and deal with people who are assholes just to see a few cars. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## big C




----------



## big C

May bring one of these 62s home

Picked my homeboy dippinit up these for his 59

Found me a nice ass set of og bumper guards for my car


----------



## big C

Anyway enough of the rottingaway cars back to my shit. I had a few holes in this area so I made this patch


Also the lower cowl had to have a small patch done. I know the welds look like shit but I ran out of argon and had to use some old ass flux wire to weld with. But at the end of the day it dont matter bc its getting grinded and body worked so whatever works right?


----------



## LURCH63

big C said:


> Here's a few more pics from the other day. People please do not pm me asking for location or information on these cars. None of the pm's will be replied to. I am not trying to be an asshole but understand it cost me money to find these kind of places. Alot of times I have to take days off work and deal with people who are assholes just to see a few cars. Enjoy the pics.


pm sent


----------



## big C

LURCH63 said:


> pm sent


:thumbsup: hell yea


----------



## ShibbyShibby

That guy should be killed for letting all those cars die like that. What a shame



big C said:


> I took over 100 pics today by far the most largest private owned collection I have ever seen. Will post more later


----------



## ShibbyShibby

4 door sedan 409!!! Wow I would love to know how many of these were made



big C said:


>


----------



## big C

ShibbyShibby said:


> 4 door sedan 409!!! Wow I would love to know how many of these were made


Yea me also shibb you wouldn't believe how many 64s were there. I have never seen so many 64s in one place.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

And they're all just rotting away?



big C said:


> Yea me also shibb you wouldn't believe how many 64s were there. I have never seen so many 64s in one place.


----------



## big C

ShibbyShibby said:


> And they're all just rotting away?


Well not really he started selling parts here and there a few years ago but for the most part a lot of them are still complete cars. Im going back next week to pick up my parts I bought and probably pick up a few more.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

It's pretty amazing how many project cars are still out there. The future of building lowriders looks good. 



big C said:


> Well not really he started selling parts here and there a few years ago but for the most part a lot of them are still complete cars. Im going back next week to pick up my parts I bought and probably pick up a few more.


----------



## KERTWOOD

Looking good in here.


----------



## big C

KERTWOOD said:


> Looking good in here.


:h5:


----------



## big C

Working deal to bring this one home. Will build after swamp thing is done.

car is complete all the parts are laying inside so for me its a win


----------



## npazzin

SS?^^^


----------



## big C

npazzin said:


> SS?^^^


No regular sport coupe


----------



## Skim

big C said:


> No regular sport coupe


the way to go. love the non SS way more on a four. You hit a jackpot :h5:


----------



## big C

Skim said:


> the way to go. love the non SS way more on a four. You hit a jackpot :h5:


Car looks ruff but after I give it a good cleaning put the rack back on etc I think it will come to life.


----------



## npazzin

I love ss interior, but I hate the ss side trim


----------



## npazzin

I'd like to find a non floor shift ss console an put buckets in my car


----------



## big C

Hmmm ill check around for you.


----------



## JOHNER

Hell yeah, hope you take home that rag!


----------



## Caballo

big C said:


> Working deal to bring this one home. Will build after swamp thing is done.
> 
> car is complete all the parts are laying inside so for me its a win



YES! Let me know if you need a hand with moving that thing.


----------



## on1

i was peepin that car out too on your first post of that pic. from what i can see everything looks fairly straight. make sure you do a build thread on that one big c


----------



## big C

on1 said:


> i was peepin that car out too on your first post of that pic. from what i can see everything looks fairly straight. make sure you do a build thread on that one big c


Thanks man its a huge project that will be done way down the road. Them trees are actually growing behind the car not out of it. Optical illusions lol.


----------



## Caballo

big C said:


> Them trees are actually growing behind the car not out of it.


I thought you were gonna say you bought a 3 on the tree


----------



## dunk420

How much he sell that 4 rag foe?


----------



## on1

C, you almost ready for suspension and powertrain work. im about to head out and mess with mine a lil bit. trying to figure out the best way to pull the body off with limited resources. post some pics up.


----------



## big C

on1 said:


> C, you almost ready for suspension and powertrain work. im about to head out and mess with mine a lil bit. trying to figure out the best way to pull the body off with limited resources. post some pics up.


Just been doing bodywork not really no good pics right now.


----------



## big C

Well I have not posted in here in awhile. here is a few pics of some progress. First the rocker is done I have no primer pics but its done.


Next I banged out the repop quarter wich had some minor waves and imperfections.


----------



## big C

Now I had previously did a partial shave on the firewall but it still was not where I wanted so after a reblock since the primer had plenty of time to shrink there was some low spots. Got them knocked out and now its ready for paint.


The doors are now off the car and I sand blasted and epoxied my driver door. Now I have some decisions to make on this one.


----------



## Caballo

I been waitin' for this thread to come back. Looks excellent Big C.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Lovin' the progress!


----------



## npazzin

With your metal working skills, I'm sure that door will be no problem


----------



## big C

Caballo said:


> I been waitin' for this thread to come back. Looks excellent Big C.


:h5: whats been up 



ShibbyShibby said:


> Lovin' the progress!


Thanks shibb :thumbsup:



npazzin said:


> With your metal working skills, I'm sure that door will be no problem


Im hoping it wont pose no problem. Crazy thing is the rest of the door is super straight


----------



## npazzin

Mine are the exact opposite!


----------



## MR.59

big C said:


> Now I had previously did a partial shave on the firewall but it still was not where I wanted so after a reblock since the primer had plenty of time to shrink there was some low spots. Got them knocked out and now its ready for paint.
> 
> 
> The doors are now off the car and I sand blasted and epoxied my driver door. Now I have some decisions to make on this one.


maybe tack in a strip of steel from the backside?
i bet most that damage was from he blaster,,,,,,,,


----------



## big C

MR.59 said:


> maybe tack in a strip of steel from the backside?
> i bet most that damage was from he blaster,,,,,,,,


Im kicking around a few ideas. I blasted the inside of the door and primed it also so both sides of the damaged metal has been cleaned and primed.


----------



## Coca Pearl

Nice work C


----------



## big C

Coca Pearl said:


> Nice work C


Thanks homie


----------



## mrjones_012003

:h5: Nice work!


----------



## big C

mrjones_012003 said:


> :h5: Nice work!


Thanks bro. I can't wait to get back on it again. I have been down on my health for a few now but hopefully I will be back full throttle soon.


----------



## Coca Pearl

big C said:


> Thanks bro. I can't wait to get back on it again. I have been down on my health for a few now but hopefully I will be back full throttle soon.


With the weather going back and forth like it been it will ale everyone down. Hope you get to feeling better. I'm sure your just sick from not being able to work on your ride due to this shitty weather


----------



## mrjones_012003

Hope you get better, thanks for the info once again!


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Bro I didn't know u where feeling sick, I hope u get well soon bro.


----------



## maddog1949

get well soon . love the work your doing on this car


----------



## big C

Thank all of you guys I appreciate all the support. Basically I have a messed up disk in my neck witch limits the usage of my left arm and hand. I have been getting the problem worked on so hopefully I can be up and going again soon.


----------



## DUB562

Dayum homie hope u get better man. I'm praying for u...


----------



## WstSideLincoln

Build is lookin good homie.. think we just linked up on fb recently. Hope your health problems get better soon homie. Hope to have my 4 on the road by later this year by our cookout. Get better homie and build on!


----------



## big C

Thanks brothers yes wstsidelincoln it could have been me. Every day im getting better. As soon as I am able im going 100% my goal is to see color flying this year.


----------



## Coca Pearl

That's what's up


----------



## on1

big c whats the update. u doing better bro? i cant wait to see this one in some color


----------



## Caballo

I didn't know anything was wrong ma man. Let me know if you need anything, or a hand with anything. I'm not that far away.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Big C hope all is well homie, can't wait to see you back on this thing !


----------



## JOHNER

Big c, Hope you doing better man.


----------



## big C

Thanks everyone for the support. I am back to 100% again but unfortunately the car is back on the back burner do to my divorce. I thought coming in to 2015 the car would be painted but its just not going to be the case. Hopefully after summer is over I can jump back on it again.


----------



## REYXTC

Damn homie can't dodge em. Keep pushin


----------



## on1

sorry for the bad news bro. i hope you get everything worked out ok. keep ya head up like pac says!


----------



## big pimpin

Do what you can. Just keep pressing forward. :h5:


----------



## Coca Pearl




----------



## BlackDawg

Great work, keep us posted. Remember, Georgia is an "equitable distribution state" which means that all marital property acquired during the marriage is subject to division. Property brought into the marriage is not subject to division in a divorce.


----------



## big C

Thanks BlackDawg. Car should be coming to my new home real soon!


----------



## big C

ttt well no new updates car is still just sitting at my ex wifes house. Waiting on a paperwork from the courts so I can go pick it up. I have not even seen the car in almost 6 months


----------



## MR.59

big C said:


> Thank all of you guys I appreciate all the support. Basically I have a messed up disk in my neck witch limits the usage of my left arm and hand. I have been getting the problem worked on so hopefully I can be up and going again soon.


oh man, just read you were hurt,,,,,,,,,,,,, take your time and get better
i have C2 and C3 damaged from 2 rear on accidents on the same freeway!
it takes time, and the right doctors, and the right meds.


----------



## big C

Updates real soon. Car is now back in my possession.


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP




----------



## Marcos beltran

Man glad to hear you got your car back. Hate to see when a man loses his car through a divorce. Time to jump back on it. Want to see the finished product.


----------



## npazzin

Keep your head up, car low, and beer cold!


----------



## JOHNER

Awe shit! looking forward to the progress.


----------



## big C

I cant figure out how to post pics off my cell right now. If you want to see progress pics hit me up on instagram @six4chevy


----------



## dunk420

Use imgur.com that is the best upload site


----------



## DUB562

u can use photo bucket also


----------



## big C

Alright I am just going to drop a few photos in here, The day I picked my car up.

layed out just a few chrome items 

Started laying some color couldn't be more happier at this point.



We added another one to the stable a couple weeks back


----------



## REYXTC

Baller


----------



## JOHNER

Badass homie! Your build has gave much confidence to figure things out and just go for it, thanks brother, happy holidays man!


----------



## big C

JOHNER said:


> Badass homie! Your build has gave much confidence to figure things out and just go for it, thanks brother, happy holidays man!


Thanks homie same to you.


----------



## GFK602

Just finished going through your thread. uffin: Some motivation when I get going on my 62 SS. I'll have to keep up with you on Instagram.

@GFK602


----------



## big C

Quintin said:


> Just finished going through your thread. uffin: Some motivation when I get going on my 62 SS. I'll have to keep up with you on Instagram.
> 
> @GFK602


Thanks homie you ever need anything hit me up. I post most of my pics on ig its just easier. Ill look you up.


----------



## big C

Also I picked up my 6 way power seat through out the week


----------



## lone star

big C said:


> Also I picked up my 6 way power seat through out the week


Money well spent. One of the options u actually enjoy


----------



## big C

lone star said:


> Money well spent. One of the options u actually enjoy


Only real options I am rolling on this car is og tilt column, power window, power vents and the 6 way. Only things I really need oh yea and a/c to old for all that arm out the window shit.


----------



## lone star

big C said:


> Only real options I am rolling on this car is og tilt column, power window, power vents and the 6 way. Only things I really need oh yea and a/c to old for all that arm out the window shit.


Ive got tilt and pwr seat on my 63 and it gives alot of room. Its like im driving my truck lol


----------



## Sam64

Glad to see your back on the 64 and doing better!


----------



## big C

Sam64 said:


> Glad to see your back on the 64 and doing better!


Whats up sam man your 64 is coming along nicely your doing a hell of a job keep up the good work brother


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP

:drama:


----------



## big C

Going to pick the car up in the morning to make the 3hr trip back to Atlanta


----------



## JOHNER

64 bump!


----------



## big C

Ok guys I been very busy over the past few months. On top of my divorce I also moved to Atlanta Ga so I have been super busy so work on the car has stopped but that has not stopped me from doing what I love. Here is just a few pictures.
Not only did I pick up one 6 way I ended up coming up on another.


Couple junkyard pics and yes thats a 61 rag under that tin


----------



## big C

This 63 had a really clean interior but tons of rust

64 ss had factory power windows


----------



## big C

Went to a local cruise took our 61 buick out Atl got some nice cars


----------



## big C

Hooked up one of my club brothers with a little bodywork on his 64 buick lesabre

And last but not least bringing my car home and she is safely tucked away


----------



## big C

As soon as i get setteled in I am going to tear into this sucker hard


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP

:thumbsup:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN

What's up with the rag Ace?


----------



## big C

The rag 61 a buddy of mine is supposed to be picking up


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

get after it homie...


----------



## 817Lowrider

BUMP


----------



## on1

TTT. big c where u at homie. any updates


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP

:nicoderm:


----------



## big C

I am still working on the car. Slowly but surely


----------



## littlerascle59




----------



## Jd's64impala

great work homie!


----------



## big C

Wow feels like I haven't been in this thread in forever. I also picked up an og tilt column etc. I have worked on the car very little but hopefully in the next month its off the frame


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Definitely been awhile for me homie, but glad to see u in here still posting hopefully I can start myself with my 64


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP

:drama:


----------



## on1

yooo big c, good to hear u still working on your ride. u all done with the sheet metal work?


----------



## big C

on1 said:


> yooo big c, good to hear u still working on your ride. u all done with the sheet metal work?


No not yet.I have just a little left to do bit its not much


----------



## on1

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

:inout:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

what up homie, any updates...???


----------



## JOHNER

Just checked out your build again, (working on my trunk) hope all is well with you big c, happy holidays homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP

*Any updates? *


----------



## Coca Pearl

:inout:


----------



## big C

Ttt car still isn't done lol. I did pick up a new toy that I have been putting together.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

big C said:


> Ttt car still isn't done lol. I did pick up a new toy that I have been putting together.


Shit homie I'm far from done also! It's been awhile now. You know how it is dealing with life and other shit. I have been working on my 74 tho. It's been a lot cheaper and easier, hopefully it'll b back on the road this next year. Anyways keep me posted with ur new toy. I'm probably going to start throwing my 74 in my 64 build just till I get back on the 64. Or I just might start another thread. I'll keep in touch brutha! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Project 1964 4dr.

Shit homie I'm far from done also! It's been awhile now. You know how it is dealing with life and other shit. I have been working on my 74 tho. It's been a lot cheaper and easier, hopefully it'll b back on the road this next year. Anyways keep me posted with ur new toy. I'm probably going to start throwing my 74 in my 64 build just till I get back on the 64. Or I just might start another thread. I'll keep in touch brutha!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Thea3DUsher

Hey! How's the project coming along? If I can help with getting parts made for this, just give me a shout. We get classic car parts 3D printed (they look/function like the original parts, not like some replicas) in the U.S. in plastic, (most) metals, & composites. Thanks!


----------



## big C

Damn it cant believe thos topic is still around.


----------

